# Naruto Gaiden Chapter 9 Discussion Thread



## RBL (Jun 18, 2015)

> Originally Posted by *Hiro*
> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> _1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> ...



Predict now gais.


*Spoiler*: _Rai spoilers_ 





Compiled by Knowna:

*Post by Rai so far.
*


ℜai said:


> Note that those spoiler are not in order.





ℜai said:


> Sarada's fighting style...same as her mama!





ℜai said:


> Shin father betrayed by Shin jr...





ℜai said:


> Of course their own side.
> 
> No Rinnegan this week.





ℜai said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Rinnegan using Amaterasu.
> 
> No blood





ℜai said:


> Sasuke cares about his wife.
> 
> Sarada smiles looking the two of them.





ℜai said:


> They're flying using Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o.






ℜai said:


> Sasuke grabs Shin father with Perfect Susano'o.
> 
> I think he breaks all his bones.





ℜai said:


> Shin father is not dead.
> 
> I think Sasuke wants to interrogate him.





ℜai said:


> There is a lot of Shin jr....
> 
> Shin jr clones vs Naruto's clones





ℜai said:


> Sasuke punches fat Shin jr with Susanoo's arm.





ℜai said:


> Orochimaru, Suigetsu and Juugo are not with them.





ℜai said:


> This chapter is about Sasuke and Sarada protecting Sakura.





ℜai said:


> Looks  like it absorbed the life force or something like that of another shin.





ℜai said:


> The last page is Sarada's punch in the ground.





ℜai said:


> Sarada one shot a Juubimon





Oracle of Delphi said:


> Sarada with Sharingan punching the ground?





ℜai said:


> Yes.
> 
> 10char


----------



## vered (Jun 18, 2015)

we'll see Sasuke new teleportation power in action and hopefully more action.


----------



## RBL (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm going to go with the obvious prediction.

Neji is going to revive next chapter.


----------



## Akiretsu (Jun 18, 2015)

Naruto and Sasuke trying to show off whose better. I'm glad Oro is going as well, we'll get to see him in action!


----------



## sugarmaple (Jun 18, 2015)

- Karin will somehow show up, probably detecting Sauce
- Dimension
- Shinions and Sakura willl have some intense battle
- Juubimon will manage to take Sarada
- Yamato will report to Shikamaru
- More action
- Lil flashback and TNJ


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 18, 2015)

Sakura vs Shin will likely be interrupted by Sasuke and co. but the fight would be underway for a very long time.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 18, 2015)

It's the penultimate chapter isn't it? So most of the fight has to get done right here leaving the return to Konoha, the truth about Salad's parentage and a menacing shadow of whatever threat will reveal itself in the movie for the final one.


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 18, 2015)

Sakura's got things under control when they arrive at Shin's hideout, if she hasn't taken care of things already. The situation won't drag out for more than two chapters maybe.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 18, 2015)

Well,I hope for some Naruto's action.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 18, 2015)

Sakura crushes shin dude couldn't even take a blow from her without a rest and surgery.

Sasuke and naruto likely come in and take the kill. I can see them doing that while displaying new crazy feats.

And to cap the chapter off some sakura/sarada bonding maybe sasuke too.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 18, 2015)

Mamakura TraShin


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 18, 2015)

Sakura kicks ass! YASSSS


----------



## ColossalBeltloop (Jun 18, 2015)

Does anyone remember that April Moon episode of Batman Beyond, where the good guy surgeon helps create robo-hybrid criminals because they kidnapped his wife, only to realize his wife was cheating on him with the lead kidnapper the whole time? So in the end, the doctor pretends he's going to fix up the leader's battle wounds obtained from fighting Batman. But it's implied he brutally murders him instead.<dramatic fade out>

So instead of smashy smashy boom boom Sakura, it'd be pretty rad if she did some surgery hax, where the moment Shin tries to attack, Sakura simply activates her "healing" jutsu which causes his internal organs to collapse, his bones twist out of joint, and his body becomes a pile of blinking mush on the ground. 

Would certainly help speed things up if there's only 2 chapters left.


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 18, 2015)

Last chapter was boring so i tried juicing this one up..

-In the beginning of the chapter we see the dimension hopping.
-Then the scene changes to see Sakura.
-Sakura and ugly are about to get into a duel.
-Sakura then punches the ground making things crumble.
-Ugly is quick so he takes out his sharingan so he lands first strike.
-Sasuke and the others end up at the dimension where Sakura is.
-They then see Sakura on the floor
-Sarada screams "mommy!!"
-Then Sakura gets up and is like "Wow, Talk about unexpected."
-then everyone is like bah blah bah and are about to throw hands.
-At the end of the chapter we see the threat greater than Kaguya 
-She's then like, "My, My accepting help from that foolish little girl.. You've really become a push over.."

The threat is Tenten by the way. Oh and ChouChou got stuck in the other dimension for wasting panel time.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 18, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Sakura's got things under control when they arrive at Shin's hideout, if she hasn't taken care of things already. The situation won't drag out for more than two chapters maybe.



I agree with this. Unless Shin is hiding some thing big I dont see why this will not happen. Of course I dont see why Oro, Jugo and Sui is going as well. So I guess Shin will have some ten -tail mini monster or some thing.


----------



## Klue (Jun 18, 2015)

Sakura and Sasuke's first kiss.


----------



## microtubule (Jun 18, 2015)

They all get to the dimension where baldy and Sakura is. 
Sakura and Sasuke impressing Chocho and Sarada, while Naruto stares at them doing absolutly nothing.
Then one of the Shins sneakily throws a kunai (or whatever that thing is) at Sakura, but Sarada sees it and saves her. The kunai gets into her stomach.
Sasuke goes into rage mode and kills all the Shins, while Sakura does a transplant on Sarada using her own organs or something close to that.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 18, 2015)

Sasuke uses Kamui to open up a dimensional portal and shifts everyone inside with Ameno ST


----------



## Klue (Jun 18, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> Sasuke uses Kamui to open up a dimensional portal and shifts everyone inside with Ameno ST



Kamui with his left eye?

I'm down.


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Jun 18, 2015)

Somehow Sarada has Karin's DNA because Sasuke used to eat her to live...she probably has some of Juugo's DNA too.


----------



## Zef (Jun 18, 2015)

I predict....

Sasuke soloing

Sakura soloing

Naruto watching

I imagine one of the Uchiha's will wind up in danger, and need saving to create a family bonding moment. 
I also wonder if Karin will appear. 
If she doesn't. 
Repeat of 699 where every member of Taka is shown but her.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 18, 2015)

That chapter was so boring that I can't think of a good prediction

Don't worry, I'll come up with something soon


----------



## Gabe (Jun 18, 2015)

Decent chapter nothing that bad. Next one we may see the end of shin there should be a couple more chapters left most likely


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 18, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> That chapter was so boring that I can't think of a good prediction
> 
> Don't worry, I'll come up with something soon



I predict you predicting lord Kiba


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 18, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> That chapter was so boring that I can't think of a good prediction
> 
> Don't worry, I'll come up with something soon



Yeah, This time around it was pretty basic.. Naruto giving his usual pep talk. It would have been much interesting if Sarada had just left the village. But then again it'd be Sasuke retrieval 2.0


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 18, 2015)

*Well...*

I'll be a total dick and predict this:


----------



## Milady (Jun 18, 2015)

Waifu and Husbando combo attack, baldy and shins defeated 
Final attack: Naruto TnJ


----------



## Gabe (Jun 18, 2015)

Sasuke is probably gonna left weaken after using his jutsu. And naruto will give him chakra or he will attack shin while sasuke recovers


----------



## mayumi (Jun 18, 2015)

More useless shit and we won't even get the gennin exam revealed in this gaiden. bummer.


----------



## Teachan (Jun 18, 2015)

Action. About time.


----------



## Purple (Jun 18, 2015)

Remember that picture Kishimoto drew of Sarada as a young child (5-6 y.o.) already having the sharingan.

 I suspect that in the next chapter she'll see both Sakura and Sasuke together defeating the enemy and that will trigger some memories of her and her papa. 
I know she told Naruto she didn't remember anything about Sasuke but I still think that's not the whole truth.
 Maybe she had a memory loss due to activating the sharingan when she was a small child for some reason that's yet to be confirmed.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 18, 2015)

I think the next chapter is second to last. They will go to Shin's place, and he will get defeated, and spell what he knows out. Since both Sasuke and Sakura are going to be at the same place, the whole "real mother" stuff is going to be cleared up, hopefully. 

After that, the last chapter is about the Academy Exam, and the kids becoming Genin. Assuming the mini-series is indeed 10 chapters.


----------



## Klue (Jun 18, 2015)

Kishi confirms Sasuke's left eye is a Senjutsu Rinnegan. Kaguya's eye be fraudin' — Sharingan is Rinne's child.

I don't wanna share.


----------



## Gandy (Jun 18, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I think the next chapter is second to last. They will go to Shin's place, and he will get defeated, and spell what he knows out. Since both Sasuke and Sakura are going to be at the same place, the whole "real mother" stuff is going to be cleared up, hopefully.
> 
> After that, the last chapter is about the Academy Exam, and the kids becoming Genin. Assuming the mini-series is indeed 10 chapters.



Agreed on this!
In the end we will get some Infos about the Movie-Villain, maybe from Shin himself.
The mother-drama turns out as no big deal/drama and that's the introduction to the movie!


----------



## Deynard (Jun 18, 2015)

*Penultimate chapter 9th from 10*

I predict finally rasengan.


----------



## Klue (Jun 18, 2015)

ColossalBeltloop said:


> Does anyone remember that April Moon episode of Batman Beyond, where the good guy surgeon helps create robo-hybrid criminals because they kidnapped his wife, only to realize his wife was cheating on him with the lead kidnapper the whole time? So in the end, the doctor pretends he's going to fix up the leader's battle wounds obtained from fighting Batman. But it's implied he brutally murders him instead.<dramatic fade out>
> 
> So instead of smashy smashy boom boom Sakura, it'd be pretty rad if she did some surgery hax, where the moment Shin tries to attack, Sakura simply activates her "healing" jutsu which causes his internal organs to collapse, his bones twist out of joint, and his body becomes a pile of blinking mush on the ground.
> 
> Would certainly help speed things up if there's only 2 chapters left.



SHANNARO will end things far more quickly.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 18, 2015)

Deynard said:


> *Penultimate chapter 9th from 10*
> 
> I predict finally rasengan.



This. It's not the same until we see a Rasengan.


----------



## Hokage Sheperd (Jun 18, 2015)

With so little time left before the Gaiden's end, I'm convinced Sakura is the biological mom. 

There's not enough time to try and  explain this plot point, that the best way to resolve it is with a comedic revelation from Sasuke and Sakura. Like Naruto accuses Sasuke of cheating on Sakura, and Sasuke  and Sakura look dumbfounded. Naruto/Sasuke confront Suigetsu, with Oro explaining the whole thing, and there, problem solved.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 18, 2015)

> implying Kishi cares about resolving things.


----------



## Rai (Jun 18, 2015)

This can't end in 2 chapters.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 18, 2015)

ℜai said:


> This can't end in 2 chapters.



why not? 

&

do you know the page limit in the volumes?


----------



## Marsala (Jun 18, 2015)

Calling it now. Karin appears in Shin's hideout and ties Sakura up with chakra chains; this was all her plot to get Sarada back.


----------



## Zef (Jun 18, 2015)

Hussain said:


> > implying Kishi cares about resolving things.



What exactly do you think the purpose of this Gaiden is?

People wondered what Sasuke was doing
> Kishi gave the answer in Gaiden

People wondered what became of Oro, and Taka
> Kishi gave the answer in Gaiden

Kishi won't give no answers about Lee Jr though.


----------



## NW (Jun 18, 2015)

Sakura holds her own against shin and team naruto arrives

all hell breaks loose


----------



## Rai (Jun 18, 2015)

Hussain said:


> why not?
> 
> &
> 
> do you know the page limit in the volumes?



Baldy's defeat and how he knows Itachi...

This whole thing about Sarada's mother

Their graduation?

Karin's appearence is obligatory

Threat greater than Kaguya

No, but I expect at least 12 chapters...


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 18, 2015)

Zef said:


> What exactly do you think the purpose of this Gaiden is?
> 
> People wondered what Sasuke was doing
> > Kishi gave the answer in Gaiden
> ...



Lee Jr though.. 

I don't really like any of the kids but I wanna see more Lee's family....

Tf you doin Kishi?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 18, 2015)

some action

then

sasuke or sakura's flashback


----------



## Platypus (Jun 18, 2015)

Zef said:


> What exactly do you think the purpose of this Gaiden is?
> 
> People wondered what Sasuke was doing
> > Kishi gave the answer in Gaiden
> ...



What became of Oro and Taka? 
Have they been sitting on their asses for 15 years, just experimenting on stuff? 
What about Oro being an international criminal? Was he pardoned by the Alliance?
What happened to Kabuto?
What happened to the much needed solution to the flawed shinobi system?
What happened to the smaller nations? Wasn't Naruto going to do something about that?
Not to mention all the Obito stuff, but whatever, he dead.
...

Bet Kishi won't even answer half the questions brought up in the Gaiden itself, like:

- How is Shin related to Itachi? Why is he obsessed/fascinated with him?
- What was Shin doing during those 20 years?
- His body is special why? Clan? Origin?
- Oro didn't try to capture him?
- If he wants war, why attack after 13 years of peace time?
- Why couldn't Sasuke communicate with his family despite doing exactly that with Naruto?


----------



## Klue (Jun 18, 2015)

I guarantee Karin is bed ridden, and therefore, completely incapable of raising a child. 

Kishi won't throw her under the bus.


----------



## Zef (Jun 18, 2015)

Klue said:


> I guarantee Karin is bed ridden, and therefore, completely incapable of raising a child.
> 
> *Kishi won't throw her under the bus.*



She gives him hemorrhoids.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 18, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Baldy's defeat and how he knows Itachi...
> 
> This whole thing about Sarada's mother
> 
> ...



I think the threat greater than Kaguya will be solved in Naruto the Movie: Boruto

The gaiden will probably end with Sasuke's introduction of it as a cliffhanger....

and maybe Karin will only appear in another flashback of Sakura's labor.......that makes 10 chaps~~


----------



## Trojan (Jun 18, 2015)

Zef said:


> What exactly do you think the purpose of this Gaiden is?
> 
> People wondered what Sasuke was doing
> > Kishi gave the answer in Gaiden
> ...



We already knew what Sasuke was doing before the Gaiden. 
and so far he did not say jackshit about that anyway. All he said "well, I was searching in Kaguya's space". Good for him, but does that give us any important info that we did not know off already? No.

Which is still shitty. They were just sitting in their head-out. Not really something of a big deal if you ask me.  and I wouldn't call it "solving" either way.


----------



## ChronoDeus (Jun 19, 2015)

ColossalBeltloop said:


> Does anyone remember that April Moon episode of Batman Beyond, where the good guy surgeon helps create robo-hybrid criminals because they kidnapped his wife, only to realize his wife was cheating on him with the lead kidnapper the whole time? So in the end, the doctor pretends he's going to fix up the leader's battle wounds obtained from fighting Batman. But it's implied he brutally murders him instead.<dramatic fade out>
> 
> So instead of smashy smashy boom boom Sakura, it'd be pretty rad if she did some surgery hax, where the moment Shin tries to attack, Sakura simply activates her "healing" jutsu which causes his internal organs to collapse, his bones twist out of joint, and his body becomes a pile of blinking mush on the ground.
> 
> Would certainly help speed things up if there's only 2 chapters left.



Sakura didn't operate on Shin. Shin operated on himself using his power to move blades around.


----------



## Zef (Jun 19, 2015)

Hussain said:


> We already knew what Sasuke was doing before the Gaiden.



Define "We". 
People thought he was still on his redemption journey. 
Won't call out any names.


> and so far he did not say jackshit about that anyway. All he said "well, *I was searching in Kaguya's space". Good for him, but does that give us any important info that we did not know off already? No.*


The important info.



> Which is still shitty. They were just sitting in their head-out. Not really something of a big deal if you ask me.  and I wouldn't call it "solving" either way.


*hideout
We know they aren't imprisoned. 
We know they're still affiliated with Oro.
We know they still partake in experimentation.

It's all a matter of perspective.


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Jun 19, 2015)

Maybe kishi revealed the old generation's children
proving that not only asuma and kurenai who did have a child
and also the others too 
*no to forever alone*

and and i really wanna see hinata, himawari and lee jr too


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 19, 2015)

Klue said:


> I guarantee Karin is bed ridden, and therefore, completely incapable of raising a child.
> 
> Kishi won't throw her under the bus.



I want to believe the same...

Too many bites?


----------



## turuzzusapatuttu (Jun 19, 2015)

I predict... Juugo revealing he is Chouchou's real father.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 19, 2015)

Let's go EMS!


----------



## Gabe (Jun 19, 2015)

Maybe we see salad take a hit for her mom. I wonder how fans will react if they do not address the Dna and just leave it as it is. No Karin shows up and sarada just accepts how everything is


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 19, 2015)

*Since nothing much progressed in the last chapter at all, I'm going to use my previous prediction and add a few bits to it*

- Sakura is ready to go ham
- "SHANNARO!!!", she says, pulverizing all the weird uchiha clones that charge on her.
- She seemingly has the advantage in the fight however, the bald clone guy uses that eye technique (the same one he used to neg both Naruto and Sasuke in Ch. 6)
- Sakura is soon in trouble as the clones gain the upper hand now.
-"Sasuke....help me", she cried in her thoughts.
- Suddenly, A red blur flashed around the Hideout, all Sakura could see is random clones being taken out instantaneously every second.
- "Wh-What's going on ?" Sakura exclaimed
- From one side, Heads were flying offf, from another, Torsos, arms, legs were getting ripped to shreads.
- When all the clones were down, a figure appeared in front of Sakura (with their claws and bear teeth dripped in blood).......It was none other than Lord Kiba of the Inuzuka clan
-"K-Kiba, you're here"
- "I was training near by and detected you're presence...you seemed to be in a tight situation so I came to help" Lord Kiba replied
- "Thank you"
- "No worries, we're comrades", Lord Kiba replied with a big smile. "Come on, lets get out of here".
- As they made their way out, it seems unfortunately that the Bald clone was still alive (despite Lord Kiba ripping his arm and leg off.)
- "Don't....think...you can get away that easily" said the bald clone (barely able to stand on one leg)
- "Damn, Still alive", Lord Kiba muttered.
- Before Lord  Kiba went for the last Kill.....all of a sudden....a claw pierces through the bald clones back, Smashing through his rib cage and striking his heart. His Heart imploding within his own body and the guy falls down lifeless.
- "What the Hell", Sakura exclaims
-"Heh", Lord Kiba smirks
- From behind the body , a small child emerges with the same inuzuka markings as Lord Kiba.
- The Child Smirks
- "Geez Dad, you could've at least left a few guys for me to take on......I wanted some fun too".

[CHAPTER END]


----------



## Trojan (Jun 19, 2015)

> =Zef;53827569]Define "We".
> People thought he was still on his redemption journey.
> Won't call out any names.



"We" as in those who read Kishi's interview. 


> The important info.


We already know that from the original manga, and that she was preparing an army. What we did not know about is, who is this enemy. Now we know, but it's because of the movie, not the Gaiden. 


> *hideout
> We know they aren't imprisoned.
> We know they're still affiliated with Oro.
> We know they still partake in experimentation.
> ...



anyone who believed that they are going to be imprisoned were out of their minds, or were just kidding themselves. They (Taka) did not do half the shit Sasuke did, so why would they be so, and he gets a pass?

Heck, even Kabuto, Obito, and itachi, who are mass murders are probably hailed as good guys and heroes.


----------



## Klue (Jun 19, 2015)

Hussain said:


> What we did not know about is, who is this enemy. Now we know, but it's because of the movie, not the Gaiden.



That's assuming Rinne-hands is that enemy.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 19, 2015)

s/he/it obviously is.


----------



## Klue (Jun 19, 2015)

Hussain said:


> s/he/it obviously is.



Probably is.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 19, 2015)

I predict Shin using Susanoo


----------



## Klue (Jun 19, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> I predict Shin using Susanoo



Non-Rinne-made-Susano'o, crushed by SHANNARO!!


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 19, 2015)

Klue said:


> Non-Rinne-made-Susano'o, crushed by SHANNARO!!



Slug Mode SHANNARO!! obviously


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 20, 2015)

I wish Naruto would show some.shit next chap to prove he is not rusty.


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 20, 2015)

Invictus-Kun said:


> I wish Naruto would show some.shit next chap to prove he is not rusty.



But he is rusty....he'll have his A game for the movie though


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah, does not mean nardo is totally rusty, 1 chapter can show he is not


----------



## Zef (Jun 20, 2015)

Hussain just mad because Bore-ruto has less panel time then ChouChou



BlinkST said:


> Let's go EMS!


I would actually be interested in seeing what Sasuke can do now with EMS. Hopefully more then just basic flame manipulation.


DarkTorrent said:


> I predict Shin using Susanoo


Please no.


Zensuki said:


> But he is rusty....he'll have his A game for the movie though


Naruto looks like he's struggling in the movie as well.
I want to see Nardo use Goudama, or Bijuu chakra at least once in either the Gaiden or film.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> Hussain just mad because Bore-ruto has less panel time then ChouChou
> 
> 
> I would actually be interested in seeing what Sasuke can do now with EMS. Hopefully more then just basic flame manipulation.
> ...



so much nerf for my boy.....


----------



## Klue (Jun 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> Hussain just mad because Bore-ruto has less panel time then ChouChou







Zef said:


> I would actually be interested in seeing what Sasuke can do now with EMS. Hopefully more then just basic flame manipulation.



You expect new things from the EMS?





Zef said:


> Please no.



Naw, let it happen. SHANNARO will crush it.


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> *Hussain just mad because Bore-ruto has less panel time then ChouChou*
> 
> 
> I would actually be interested in seeing what Sasuke can do now with EMS. Hopefully more then just basic flame manipulation.
> ...



dead

Karui got more panel time than Hinata/Himawari 

Kishi gives 0 fucks.


----------



## N120 (Jun 20, 2015)

At least people know who should be getting screen time, the distinguishement between the a list and b has been made.


----------



## RBL (Jun 20, 2015)

fcking kishi doesn't care

akira toriyama and Oda have said Rock Lee is their fav character, they always draw him when they are told to do something related to naruto.

yet kishi gives 0 fucks about it.

and we all know kishi is a sold out, so might as well listen from someone's else suggestion


----------



## MS81 (Jun 20, 2015)

I predict that kakashi will make seals similar to hagoromo's.ck


----------



## Knowna (Jun 20, 2015)

I predict Nardad giving Sauce the stink eye the whole chapter


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 20, 2015)

Brandon Lee said:


> fcking kishi doesn't care
> 
> akira toriyama and Oda have said Rock Lee is their fav character, they always draw him when they are told to do something related to naruto.
> 
> ...



Rock Lee ain't some ordinary character. He's a treat and has to be used sparingly so we don't all start wearing green jumpsuits.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Jun 20, 2015)

ℜai said:


> This can't end in 2 chapters.



this ^

I'm pretty sure the editors and the suits have already told Kishi "keep this isht going!!"

the interest, the buzz, the money, everything Kishi touches with Naruto-branded-story is just a money makin machine

MACHINE right now

so no.. 2 chapters? pfft

wouldn't be surprised if this picks back up after the movie 

Kishi's all like


----------



## mayumi (Jun 20, 2015)

oh please end soon or go back to something interesting.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 20, 2015)

The gaiden is popular here, but it's not clear to me at least how popular it is in Japan.  Usually, we get ideas about popularity from volume sales and the weekly shounen jump table of contents*, neither of which are really available to us.

*The WSJ ToC is effectively a popularity ranking of manga chapters from 8 weeks ago.  Jump editors will occasionally move a manga up or down on the ToC if they want to push a particular manga series or punish a mangaka, but the default is the ranking.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 20, 2015)

Dare I predict Sakura soloing? Shin thinks shit genes are shit, and who better to put him in his place than Sakura. Last chap perfectly set it up too. But this is Kishi.

Plus she was parallulzed to Itachi hard last chap, with that foreheadpoke and ponytail and all. She needs to solo a bunch of people in true Itachi fashion for the transition to be complete.



ℜai said:


> This can't end in 2 chapters.


Yeah, thought the same thing about the manga ending in 5 chapters. Kishi found a way. He'll do it again if he sees fit.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jun 20, 2015)

Hexa said:


> The gaiden is popular here, but it's not clear to me at least how popular it is in Japan.  Usually, we get ideas about popularity from volume sales and the weekly shounen jump table of contents*, neither of which are really available to us.
> 
> *The WSJ ToC is effectively a popularity ranking of manga chapters from 8 weeks ago.  Jump editors will occasionally move a manga up or down on the ToC if they want to push a particular manga series or punish a mangaka, but the default is the ranking.



I get the impression that it's popular in Japan (subjectively based on reading fan blogs and 2ch though).

Last week was only week #7 for Naruto, so it was unranked (plus, it was lead colour spread + colour page---> no ranking).

So this is week #8 for Naruto, and it enters the ranking system in the ToC.

[sp]



[/sp]

OP is the cover colour+lead spread-->No rank this week.

AssClass is #1 (who also got a colour page last week)

And Naruto is #2 

Previous weeks, they just randomize the position of Naruto in the ToC (-->for any series less than 8 weeks old). But every week hereafter it should get a ranking.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 21, 2015)

Sakura showcase new skll and power. Sasuke unveils kamui dimensional hoping. Forums go wild


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 21, 2015)

mayumi said:


> oh please end soon or go back to something interesting.



Um what else is there to go to?
So far there has been to two main plot point in this gaiden. Family drama and Shin. Shin plot line has been easy the smaller of the two. I guess we can go "why the army was need" plot  line but I think that be fellow for the movie.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 21, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I get the impression that it's popular in Japan (subjectively based on reading fan blogs and 2ch though).
> 
> Last week was only week #7 for Naruto, so it was unranked (plus, it was lead colour spread + colour page---> no ranking).
> 
> ...



Bleach isn't doing well.... kishi needs to be random with the rest of the characters and give them some panels.


----------



## Klue (Jun 21, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> Sakura showcase new skll and power. Sasuke*'s left eye* unveils kamui dimensional hoping. Forums go wild



Fixed.

Now Klue approved.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 21, 2015)

Klue said:


> Only to give it back to Kakashi...
> Now Klue approved.



Why thank you Klue...lol


----------



## Klue (Jun 21, 2015)

MS81 said:


> Why thank you Klue...lol



No Uzumaki/Senju genes, and an Uchiha chakra spirit is absent; zero chance of handling the ocular power of a single Rinnegan.



Regardless, he is completely irrelevant right now.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 21, 2015)

Klue said:


> No Uzumaki/Senju genes, and an Uchiha chakra spirit is absent; zero chance of handling the ocular power of a single Rinnegan.
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, he is completely irrelevant right now.



In case you didn't read chapter 698 
Sasuke: give my left eye to kakashi, he should be able to use it ...ck


----------



## Klue (Jun 21, 2015)

MS81 said:


> In case you didn't read chapter 698
> Sasuke: give my left eye to kakashi, he should be able to use it with you...ck



Temporary thing to stop the MT.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 21, 2015)

Klue said:


> Temporary thing to stop the MT.



Why he didn't say give it to Sakura then???
But back to predicting chapter9, Sasuke teleport everyone to shin hide out and just when sakura is about to land the final blow shin absorbs. Sasuke and Naruto chakra thus making him turn into the new kaguya.


----------



## Klue (Jun 21, 2015)

MS81 said:


> Why he didn't say give it to Sakura then???



Who among Team 7 is experienced using doujutsu? We're talking about, releasing everyone from the MT.



MS81 said:


> But back to predicting chapter9



Yeah, that's what I thought. 



MS81 said:


> Sasuke teleport everyone to shin hide out and just when sakura is about to land the final blow shin absorbs. Sasuke and Naruto chakra thus making him turn into the new kaguya.



ck


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 21, 2015)

Well, one question. If Sasuke didn't lose his eye powers, does Naruto still have the messiah habilities he showcased?


----------



## MS81 (Jun 21, 2015)

Klue said:


> Who among Team 7 is experienced using doujutsu? We're talking about, releasing everyone from the MT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg....lol you're my best friend now!!!


----------



## Deynard (Jun 21, 2015)

All I see in *OrganicDinosaur*'s post is...


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 21, 2015)

Our Mangekyo is just getting warmed-up.

Shin will style on the Rinnegan.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 22, 2015)

predict : 7 page leak


----------



## OldMonkey (Jun 22, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I get the impression that it's popular in Japan (subjectively based on reading fan blogs and 2ch though).
> 
> Last week was only week #7 for Naruto, so it was unranked (plus, it was lead colour spread + colour page---> no ranking).
> 
> ...



I think the ranking system is not applying to mini series like the Naruto Gaiden.
It'll be random rankings until the end.

And let's say that the ranking system's also working for mini series. Only 2 or 3 chapters are going to be ranked ? That doesn?t making sense.
Imho, only the volume's sell could showcase how popular the Gaiden is.


----------



## iPr0d (Jun 22, 2015)

I hope that they will quickly deal with Papa-Shin and his "Shin-dren" (yeah, I know, lame), Naruto and Sasuke won't let themselves be trolled like in their first fight against those guys and show what they got. Then the chapter will end with some kind of cliffhanger, like for example Sakura saying "It's time to tell you the truth, my dear beloved daughter <3".


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 22, 2015)

/\ More or less how i see it going as well. The only way I can see this so call fight lasting this full chapter is if there some thing wrong with Sakura(say that fainting she did in chapter 1 meet some thing) and Shin as a lot more then he has show.


----------



## Klue (Jun 22, 2015)

A bedridden Karin cliffhanger, and another NF pairing shit storm.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 22, 2015)

Gunners prediction to come true, Sasuke's about to teleport everyone to find Sakura but they teleport to where Karin is


----------



## Corvida (Jun 22, 2015)

Klue said:


> I guarantee Karin is bed ridden, and therefore, completely incapable of raising a child.
> 
> Kishi won't throw her under the bus.



[/QUOTE]

Did she look bed ridden   or ill in Suigetsu?s flashback?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 22, 2015)

Did she look bed ridden   or ill in Suigetsu?s flashback?[/QUOTE]

Maybe fapping to Sasuke so much resulted in some consequences?


----------



## Corvida (Jun 22, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Did she look bed ridden   or ill in Suigetsu?s flashback?



Maybe fapping to Sasuke so much resulted in some consequences? [/QUOTE]

Dont think so, she?s a veteran,

 Unless she impaled herself with her chains.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 22, 2015)

^ Well...she is seemingly a masochist.

She might need more than  a poke for an orgasm.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 22, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> ^ Well...she is seemingly a masochist.
> 
> She might need more than  a poke for an orgasm.




Las time she felt so good it was a chidori.


----------



## Klue (Jun 22, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Did she look bed ridden   or ill in Suigetsu?s flashback?



Flashback could have taken place at any point in the last 20(+) years following the war.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 22, 2015)

Klue said:


> A bed ridden Karin cliffhanger, and another NF pairing shit storm.



Don't know about bed ridden, but I could see Karin making an appearance for further drama.


----------



## Klue (Jun 22, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Don't know about bed ridden, but I could see Karin making an appearance for further drama.



Kishi is soft.

Either Sakura really is the mother, or Kishi will find some excuse to let Karin off the hook.

Regardless of how things turn out, I will enjoy the inevitable storm. For there is nothing sweeter than the taste of chaos.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 22, 2015)

Klue said:


> Kishi is soft.
> 
> Either Sakura really is the mother, or Kishi will find some excuse to let Karin off the hook.
> 
> Regardless of how things turn out, I will enjoy the inevitable storm. For there is nothing sweeter than the taste of chaos.



Kishimoto be like


----------



## Corvida (Jun 22, 2015)

Klue said:


> Flashback could have taken place at any point in the last 20(+) years following the war.



Sure.

The very time she left her desk! unguarded.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm hoping Shin goes down in this chapter especially if the Gaiden only has one chapter left we need Sasuke or Sakura to state that Sarada is Karin's daighter to end the denial once and for all. 

And I want to find out something about beyond Kaguya before the Gaiden ends.



DarkTorrent said:


> I predict Shin using Susanoo


I hope not Susanoo should remain exclusive to the Uchiha but I doubt he can anyways since you need Uchiha chakra to manifest it in the first place and Shin ain't no Uchiha.


----------



## Klue (Jun 22, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> And I want to find out something about beyond Kaguya before the Gaiden ends.



This, please. I'm like, dying here.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 22, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I hope not Susanoo should remain exclusive to the Uchiha but I doubt he can anyways since you need Uchiha chakra to manifest it in the first place and Shin ain't no Uchiha.


Susanoo should've been exclusive to those who wielded two distinct Mangekyō Sharingan techniques, not just those who retained and awakened the powers of both Mangekyō Sharingan.

Then we get Shisui and Obito with their own Susanoo, with Kakashi of all people using it through the latter's dōryoku?Susanoo's rarity is made insensible.

Prepare for the worst.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 22, 2015)

SaiST said:


> Susanoo should've been exclusive to those who wielded two distinct Mangekyō Sharingan techniques, not just those who retained and awakened the powers of both Mangekyō Sharingan.
> 
> Then we get *Shisui *and Obito with their own Susanoo, with Kakashi of all people using it through the latter's dōryoku?Susanoo's rarity is made insensible.
> 
> Prepare for the worst.



100% sure that was anime filler crap only


----------



## SaiST (Jun 22, 2015)

Could've been. But, again, Obito was the closest example, and we saw what became of that. 

Yes, his chakra had changed since becoming the Jūbi's Jinchūriki. Using that as an excuse to make him an exception to the rule feels insufficient though.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 22, 2015)

Don't worry, Kakashi and Obito gaining the Susano'o rustled me too, especially in the way Kakashi got it in that horrendous chapter but I'm sure Shisui never had Susano'o. But this isn't the first time Kishi retcons things anyway, remember using Susano'o destroys your cells bit by bit? Yeah... And EMS isn't an excuse for that either.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 22, 2015)

I don't count Kakashi using it since he was only able to use while he was being powered by Obito's Uchiha juice so as far as I'm concerned there's no instances of a non Uchiha using Susanoo on there own.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 22, 2015)

Kishi believes that *some* Uchiha who awakened both Mangekyou simultaneously can use Susanoo, otherwise he wouldn't have drawn one for Shisui. Neither would Kakashi=Obito have had one.  Kakashi's instant PS was bullshit nonetheless. You'd expect the learning curve for Susanoo, not to mention the Perfect version, to be a tad steeper.



So, unless he's got chrakra from an Uchiha who's awakened the Mangekyou, Shin won't be able to use Susanoo.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 22, 2015)

Platypus said:


> *Kishi believes Uchiha who awakened both Mangekyou simultaneously* can use Susanoo, otherwise he wouldn't have drawn one for Shisui. Neither would Kakashi=Obito have had one.  Kakashi's instant PS was bullshit nonetheless. You'd expect the learning curve for Susanoo, not to mention the Perfect version, to be a tad steeper.
> 
> 
> 
> So, unless he's got chrakra from an Uchiha who's awakened the Mangekyou, Shin won't be able to use Susanoo.



So where's Izuna?


----------



## SaiST (Jun 22, 2015)

Izuna's power was said to be on par with Madara's, it's likely he was capable of invoking Susanoo as well.

Besides Susanoo, Kishimoto didn't divulge anything about the dōryoku of Madara and Izuna's respective Mangekyō Sharingan. Even though Madara and Sasuke _"inherited"_ the power of their brothers' eyes, we saw no sign of them beyond their merged tomoe seals.

Some, including myself, thought that Madara's double-sided Susanoo was indicative of his and Izuna's combined power, lead the way to the mammoth Kanseitai Susanoo, and expected Sasuke to follow a similar path... But, we know how that turned out. :/


----------



## Platypus (Jun 22, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> So where's Izuna?



You saw nothing


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 22, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Kishi believes Uchiha who awakened both Mangekyou simultaneously can use Susanoo, otherwise he wouldn't have drawn one for Shisui. Neither would Kakashi=Obito have had one.  Kakashi's instant PS was bullshit nonetheless. You'd expect the learning curve for Susanoo, not to mention the Perfect version, to be a tad steeper.
> 
> 
> 
> So, unless he's got chrakra from an Uchiha who's awakened the Mangekyou, Shin won't be able to use Susanoo.



*Spoiler*: __ 








First Susano'o is rare, now any friend with two eyes can have it

Kishimoto turned into Oprah and just gave out Susanoos like it was cruise tickets


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 22, 2015)

SaiST said:


> Izuna's power was said to be on par with Madara's, it's likely he was capable of invoking Susanoo as well.
> 
> Besides Susanoo, Kishimoto didn't divulge anything about the doryoku of Madara and Izuna's respective Mangekyō Sharingan. Even though Madara and Sasuke _"inherited"_ the power of their brothers' eyes, we saw no sign of them beyond their merged tomoe seals.
> 
> Some, including myself, thought that Madara's double-sided Susanoo was indicative of his and Izuna's combined power, lead the way to the mammoth Kanseitai Susanoo, and expected Sasuke to follow a similar path... But, we know how that turned out. :/



I wouldn't say they were on equal ground, unless you think Tobirama is the same as Hashirama power level wise. Madara and Hashirama were stronger than their respective brothers. Also don't see he had Susano'o either otherwise he would have used it against Tobirama instead of choosing death.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 22, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> But this isn't the first time Kishi retcons things anyway, remember using Susano'o destroys your cells bit by bit? Yeah... And EMS isn't an excuse for that either.



*Spoiler*: _It might be part of the reason_ 





SaiST said:


> kingcools said:
> 
> 
> > source? i recall it only taking a heavy toll on your body
> ...








Pocalypse said:


> I wouldn't say they were on equal ground, unless you think Tobirama is the same as Hashirama power level wise. Madara and Hashirama were stronger than their respective brothers. Also don't see he had Susano'o either otherwise he would have used it against Tobirama instead of choosing death.


I'm sure Madara was stronger overall, being an incarnation of Indra's chakra with the most powerful chakra the Uchiha clan had ever seen, but it is a fact that they competed, and constantly sought new heights side-by-side.

And we didn't see the full extent of that battle, only the finishing blow via Hiraishingiri, which was said to be a surprise attack. Susanoo could have already been used, defeated, and dispersed earlier in the battle, and lead to the conclusion we saw.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 22, 2015)

Just noticed something Sasuke's Susanoo looks pretty much like an exact replica of Indra's now just that it's tengu nose is straight and it's holes are slightly smaller along with two extra horns.

Wonder if that means anything.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 22, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Just noticed something Sasuke's Susanoo looks pretty much like an exact replica of Indra's now just that it's tengu nose is straight and it's holes are slightly smaller along with two extra horns.
> 
> Wonder if that means anything.


It means Indra > Rinnegan


----------



## SaiST (Jun 22, 2015)

Sasuke's Kanseitai Susanoo has looked like that since meeting Hagoromo. First time we saw it was when he started dicing up all those Chibaku Tensei Madara created.

The appearance of his stabilized Susanoo when it was armed upon Naruto's Bijū Mode with Isō: Susanoo, during the fight with Jūbi Jinchūriki Obito, indicates that it wouldn't have looked so similar otherwise.

Whether it was the gift of Hagoromo's chakra, or being made aware of the fact that he was essentially a reincarnation of his eldest son that made his Susanoo take on that resemblance, we don't know. Though, I'd wager it be something like the latter, given Sasuke naming his strongest attack after Indra.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 22, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Nah he changed it post Hagoromo initially it looked way more menacing not sure why he changed I like the whole theme of Sasuke's looking demonic while Itachi's Susanoo looked more humanoid.


----------



## Raventhal (Jun 22, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All double MS eyes could have susano and it still be rare.  MS were supposed to be rare due to needing to kill someone close.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 22, 2015)

If Susanoo's rarity is synonymous with the Mangekyō Sharingan's, then Obito shouldn't have gone out of his way to mention how rare it is for eyes to be capable of invoking Susanoo. 

It should've been something extremely rare, even among the already rare number of Uchiha that awakened the Mangekyō Sharingan. It's invocation shouldn't have been dependent upon merely the retention of both eyes.



Thdyingbreed said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're probably thinking about how it looked when he still had his original Mangekyō Sharingan. If that's the case, it was long gone before his meeting with Hagoromo. The appearance of his cloaked Susanoo changed after exchanging his eyes for Itachi's, and it should have remained that way, unless his meeting with Hagoromo affected that stage of it as well.

We can't know for certain, as he's never bothered to use an unstabilized cloaked Susanoo since incinerating that group of Zetsu with Enton: Susanoo Kagutsuchi.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 22, 2015)

That's weird, and speculative at best. Building up a tolerance doesn't sound like a good answer since EMS suggests nothing of the sort where it says having EMS can negate the effect of your cells starting to get damaged. 



> I'm sure Madara was stronger overall, being an incarnation of Indra's chakra with the most powerful chakra the Uchiha clan had ever seen, but it is a fact that they competed, and constantly sought new heights side-by-side.
> 
> And we didn't see the full extent of that battle, only the finishing blow via Hiraishingiri, which was said to be a surprise attack. Susanoo could have already been used, defeated, and dispersed earlier in the battle, and lead to the conclusion we saw.



Again, just speculation. And if Izuna did have Susano'o, that would cause quiet a problem in the power level scheme of things. It would either Tobirama so strong that he can constantly fight a Susano'o level user then eventually beat him in their last fight (because remember they apparently fought against each other more than once) or make Izuna weak because we all know how hard it is to beat a Susano'o level user in this series.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 22, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> That's weird, and speculative at best. Building up a tolerance doesn't sound like a good answer since EMS suggests nothing of the sort where it says having EMS can negate the effect of your cells starting to get damaged.


It doesn't, not directly. I'm addressing why the cells are damaged in the first place, that the effects brought on by prolonged use of Susanoo go hand in hand with the technique's mastery, how well they're able to utilize it. Susanoo isn't the only technique in this manga that has brought undue harm to the caster's body?harm that was eventually overcome with further refinement and training. It may not have been explicitly pointed out to us, but we could *see* how the side-effects of Susanoo became less prominent in Sasuke, even before he exchanged his Mangekyō Sharingan with Itachi's.

But then, the Eien no Mangekyō Sharingan allowed him to utilize even his lesser dōryoku without many of the repercussions that used to hamper him before; he was clearly able to use his abilities with more leisure, which should have also played a significant part in the way he was able to eventually use Susanoo without incurring all that pain.

And yes, it's speculative, but it's reasonably based on what we've known and seen.



> _Again, just speculation. And if Izuna did have Susano'o, that would cause quiet a problem in the power level scheme of things. It would either Tobirama so strong that he can constantly fight a Susano'o level user then eventually beat him in their last fight (because remember they apparently fought against each other more than once) or make Izuna weak because we all know how hard it is to beat a Susano'o level user in this series._


It's weird to me that you can only see Izuna being too weak or Tobirama being too strong, based on the finishing blow of a long line of battles they had.


----------



## Klue (Jun 22, 2015)

SaiST said:


> Even though Madara and Sasuke _"inherited"_ the power of their brothers' eyes, we saw no sign of them beyond their merged tomoe seals.



Close relatives (siblings?) possess the same ocular powers anyway, I think. Maybe Sasuke failed to grasp Tsukuyomi? But then again, he did not acquire the Sword of Totsuka either.

On one hand, it looks like the chakra merges but the abilities don't? But on the other Sasuke never equipped his largest form of Susano'o with Blaze Release.

So maybe the potential is still there? I don't know.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 22, 2015)

_<insert appropriate imagery to express SaiST's frustration here>_​


----------



## Klue (Jun 22, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Itachi, Sasuke, Madara, Shisui, Obito/Kakashi.

Susano'o isn't rare among the handful which received a substantial amount of focus.



[SIZE=-2]Chakra connects worlds bull-shit aside, Kakashi utilizing FB-Susano'o is acceptable IMO.[/SIZE]


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 22, 2015)

Klue said:


> Close relatives (siblings?) possess the same ocular powers anyway, I think. Sasuke hadn't managed to grasp/master Tsukuyomi, nor did he acquire the Sword of Totsuka, or even equip the largest form of Susano'o with Blaze Release.
> 
> Seems Kishi was only referring to chakra power.
> 
> ck



You know I simply think Sasuke just never fully mastered his Mangekyo much less his EMS. His Mangekyo burned out insanely fast and he only had his powers for bearly a month before he obtained EMS.. Which the day he unlocked it he gained Rinnegan.

I think Sasuke does have Tsukiyomi and will obtain Totsuka. I think the reason Sasuke got Enton weapons was from his mastery of Kagutsuchi and Amaterasu. And the Reason Itachi got the Spiritual weapons was from his Genjutsu Mastery and his exposure to Shisui Koto-Amatsukami. I know Itachi didn't have that ability directly But HE HAD SOME TYPE OF CONTROL to be able to program the technique with such proficiency inorder to react the way it did. So with those Genjutsu spiritual like powers he gained those Spiritual weapons while Sasuke got the Physical weapons. I also believe that genjutsu gourd that held totsuka is capable of alot more


I still stand by the notion that with time and training You can awaken or obtain Any Mangekyo technique w/ EMS due to it going blind if you don't have the ocular powers permanent.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 22, 2015)

Not sure what to expect from this chapter at all. Hopefully it at least gives us some sense of how long the series is going to last.


----------



## Snashe (Jun 22, 2015)

I feel as though the Gaiden will end pretty soon. Maybe after the next 2 chapters. 


As for what will happen in the next chapter, well...:

-Sasuke will obviously use ST to get everyone over to where Sakura is. 

-Sakura will engage Shin one on one before being slightly overpowered by him.

-Sasuke (and company) is going to arrive just in time to save her ass, just like she did for them 

-Sakura will be happy to see her family and surprised to see how young Oro looks  

Notice that it's just SasuSaku at this point 

-Naruto. Finally. Naruto then prepares to fight with this bald dude for real, going back into sage mode as well!  

-But...! No action, not until he tries some TNJ on him! 

-Chapter ends as Naruto _begs_ this guy to explain what he really means to do. 

*ALSO*

Sarada awakens MS at the sight of Sakura almost being _harmed_ by shin. Poor child, doesn't know Sakura is stronger than that.  

Chouchou runs out of chips but finds some in Sasuke's ST dimension. Odd, this. 

Bolt, Himawari, Hinata and Mitsuki make an unexpected appearance 

Neji is revived for the 100th time but his panel doesn't make the cut. So you don't get to see him. 

Kiba and TenTen, as usual, don't even get a mention
...!


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 22, 2015)

Sakura Overwhelms Shin as Sakura showcases Byakugo Seal Mixed with Hashirama's Yang Sage Seals and goes Ham on Shin Little Shins jump in. And We see Sakura get overwhelmed. Baldy Shin Escapes and we see he has Recovered his other arm from the Senju Sharingan Tree that Danzo left behind. Shin Announces he has his full power back now. Sasuke and Co enter inside of the dimension to rescue Sakura and helps her out with the Shin issue. Sakura pleads to Naruto and Co not to Kill the Shins.

Sasuke showcases he can enter inside of Dimensions with Kamui causing a shit storms. Sasuke says that this is his Right eyes ability to perform Long Range Kamui. We find out that it seems that he can't learn any Mangekyo in his left eye due to the Rinnegan sealing off its progression. Understanding what it meant when Hagoromo said that Madara interrupted Indra's Reincarnation process by gaining Senju Ashura's aka Hashirama's Chakra.

After Shin Recovers his arm He unveils thats its time to enter into the next phase of his plan and unveils Juubi Madara's Lower half along with Neji's Hyuugas Byakugan eyes.. With Madara and Hashirama's Chakras(Indra and ashura) and fragments of all the 9 tailed beasts. Preluding the Shin Uchiha Is indeed The Rinnegan Hand bald Guy.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 22, 2015)

Just give us a complete fighting chapter and we'll be good.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 23, 2015)

More Sasuke hype!


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 23, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Just give us a complete fighting chapter and we'll be good.



This, so much this.

Also, if Sakura does end up defeating Shin by the time they get there and the manga ends, what do we do?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 23, 2015)

a complete fighting chapter? 

That's terrible. I don't even know which one is worst, what Shin did to Naruto and Sasuke in the first time
or being able to fight them a whole chapter after they regained their power and know about his abilities now. Pfffff

awful, just awful.


----------



## Klue (Jun 23, 2015)

More reason why Sakura solos. Dude ain't a real Uchiha anyway. Get him out of here.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 23, 2015)

I would like if the first panel is an OHKO against this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)... And after it they finally put the stpry of Sarada to an end


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 23, 2015)

I predict Sakura tidies up the place


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 23, 2015)

Sakura solos
Sarada runs to her mom screaming I don't care if your not my mother I love you anyways
Sasuke and Sakura look at eachother
Sasuke and Sakura laugh
Sasuke and Sakura look at eachother some more
Sasuke and Sakura flashback
Sasuke and Sakura
Naruto
end chap 9



my  prediction. chouchous already forgotten


----------



## MS81 (Jun 23, 2015)

Would have been cool to see other characters in the manga... Kakashi should have copied hagoromo yin and yang seals he gave to Sasuke and Naruto.
Basically it's Sasuke yin chakra sealed along with Naruto yang chakra. But kakashi makes the chakra compatible with his own, he also learned sage mode and senjutsu along with learning up to 5th gate.
Lol but baldy shin will some how evolve his powers.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 23, 2015)

MS81 said:


> Would have been cool to see other characters in the manga... Kakashi should have copied hagoromo yin and yang seals he gave to Sasuke and Naruto.
> Basically it's Sasuke yin chakra sealed along with Naruto yang chakra. But kakashi makes the chakra compatible with his own, he also learned sage mode and senjutsu along with learning up to 5th gate.
> Lol but baldy shin will some how evolve his powers.



I don't know why you'd want Kakashi to have so much power like that, the simplicity of his techniques is what made him so good and watchable, I'd rather see Kakashi vs Pain battles than Kakashi get Sage Mode, gates and friggin Rikuudo chakra


----------



## Klue (Jun 23, 2015)

MS81 said:


> Would have been cool to see other characters in the manga... Kakashi should have copied hagoromo yin and yang seals he gave to Sasuke and Naruto.
> Basically it's Sasuke yin chakra sealed along with Naruto yang chakra. But kakashi makes the chakra compatible with his own, he also learned sage mode and senjutsu along with learning up to 5th gate.
> Lol but baldy shin will some how evolve his powers.



Kakashi is completely irrelevant, and incapable of doing any of the things you listed. He is confirmed useless without Obito's powers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



:letgo




Copy Yin/Yang seals, he says.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hopefully we get some Evil today. 



Klue said:


> Kakashi is completely irrelevant, and incapable of doing any of the things you listed. He is confirmed useless without Obito's powers.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It really is sad that Kishi made Kakashi so dependent on the powers of the sharingan. He's essentially a nobody without them.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 23, 2015)

*Well...*

This prediction is more serious.

Sakura starts with the upper hand against Shin because she can ignore being stabbed thanks to her healing seal.

However, things turn around when he reveals that he can use Susanoo and Sakura learns why Tsunade hates Madara so badly.

At that moment Sasuke arrives and plows Shin's Susanoo with his own.

Outmatched, Shin orders all his clones to activate Susanoo even if the strain kills them.

They proceed to gang up on Sasuke but Naruto finally stops slacking around and summons a bunch of Kurama clones to deal with the Shins.

One of them manages to escape and attack Sakura with the giant sword of the perfect Susanoo but before the attack connects he gets destroyed by Sarada firing a bunch of chakra chains to protect her mother.


----------



## Venom Snake (Jun 23, 2015)

I just hope we get some info or hints on these new baddies from the movie.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 23, 2015)

Sakura shows her sennin modo:


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 23, 2015)

> Just give us a complete fighting chapter and we'll be good.



This is what kishi did in the war arc and no one liked it. 



> Sakura shows her sennin modo:



You want sakura to look like a giant slug?


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 23, 2015)

Sakura Showcases Hashirama's Yang Seal and Tsunade Yin Byakugo Seal. She then declares she not done yet and opens up the 8th gate revealing that thanks to her Strengthen body from Sage Mode and Healing from the Byakugo That only her and her alone is able to use the 8 gates to their full potential without dying. Shin then proceeds to shit out a Mangekyo Turd in the shape of an eyeball from fear.

Sasuke once again shows Rinnegan aint shit w/o the aid of The Uchiha True Power of Mangekyo,


----------



## OldMonkey (Jun 23, 2015)

- Sakura solos
- Uchiha family meeting 
- Sasuke and Naruto talk about the threat.
- Everyone go back to Konoha expect Sasuke 




[YOUTUBE]GLX8XHMyEQY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LiquidCobra (Jun 23, 2015)

Next Chapter = Fighting and new information learned about the threat. The End. 



In the movie since he's rusty and needs to train again Naruto creates a bunshin of his younger self when he was in the first exams to compete in the upcoming one. 


Disaster strikes and the younger clone Naruto helps guide Boruto Sarada and Mitsuki while the Hokage Naruto tends to the village. 

Passing the baton to the younger generation and yada yada yada


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 23, 2015)

Chapter starts with Sauce (...and Naruto) and company making their way to Sakura's location. 

Panel of concerned looking Sarada saying "Mama..."

Switch over to Sakura starting to punch the shit outta Shin, looking like she's owning him, until eventually she passes out again (for some reason). Looks like Sakura is in grave danger then, boom...

Sasuke shows up and starts doing his thing with a hetero life partner banter with Naruto going on. (Insert witty, sassy statement from Chou Chou.)

Sakura awakes, says something like "Sasuke-kun..." looks over to Sarada who then runs over yelling "Mama...I'm sorry..." and then one of the onions go to attack her. Little Salad gets saved by Orochimaru Jenner, this forum critiques Sasuke for not saving his daughter and wife directly, SS gripes that we still don't know who the mama is, NF says who cares and states shit about Sasuke banging Karin....yadda yadda...

Chapter ends on a cliffhanger where Sasuke corners Shin and asks him to explain himself...


----------



## Xadidax (Jun 23, 2015)

Maybe next chapter this whole mommy issues end and Sakura is the Biological mother?

Am I the only one who notices that Sarada and Sakura look exactly the same?

makes no sense to almost look like someone who isn't 'blood related'
I'm still gonna believe that Sakura is the birth mother until either Sakura or Sasuke say it or at the end of the Manga otherwise I'm sticking to it.

But I guess it'll be cool if Karin is her mother ONLY because the uzumaki blood grants Sarada strong life force, immense chakra reserves, tremendous stamina and bestows her a long life span.
other than that it'll be terrible if Karin is the mother.


----------



## lathia (Jun 23, 2015)

The Sakura = Sadara's bio mommy ship looks sunk to me. Specially after last chapter. At any rate, I know Kishi won't disappoint with the trolling.


----------



## Shoken (Jun 23, 2015)

The DNA test Proved That only karin had sarada umbilical cord .
The graphics are identiques
In Japan it is a tradition to keep it in a box , it's a talisman That Represents the health of the child and his link with His Mother .
Umbilical cord = stem cells 
Shin would have used to have sharingans , stem cells from the umbilical cord. Karin might have stolen during the move or on order oro , or by working with shin .

The sharingan being interconnected , shin would enable the sharingans which would have enabled sharingans of sarada , as it is not natural , the body of sarada not producing the special chakra again, it would have had repercussions on his health.
Karin and shin may know due to oro

maybe left shin with work from stem cells sarada

sorry for my limited english


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 23, 2015)

Naruto ask Sasuke about his relations with Sakura. Asks him if the carpet matches the drapes. Sasuke confirms and also states that the interior matches as well. All Pink baby.

On a serious note. Black Zetsu is revealed to be the entity inside the Sharingan Juubi Monster. Trying to manipulate Shin into obtaining the required peices to ressurect Kaguya and manipulated him to reforming Akatsuki. Into a mission of wiping out ALL bloodlines both weak and strong to prevent retaliations against her third Coming considering how Uzumaki and Uchiha Decendents foiled the plan before.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 23, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> Naruto ask Sasuke about his relations with Sakura. Asks him if the carpet matches the drapes. Sasuke confirms and also states that the interior matches as well. All Pink baby.
> 
> On a serious note. Black Zetsu is revealed to be the entity inside the Sharingan Juubi Monster. Trying to manipulate Shin into obtaining the required peices to ressurect Kaguya and manipulated him to reforming Akatsuki. Into a mission of wiping out ALL bloodlines both weak and strong to prevent retaliations against her third Coming considering how Uzumaki and Uchiha Decendents foiled the plan before.



You could be on the right path bro...


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 23, 2015)

I predict Sasuke flashbacks this time.


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 23, 2015)

I predict all shins be finshed by the time sasuke and co arrive


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 23, 2015)

This chapter is most likely going to be boring  like last chapter but I still came here for the shitstorm when spoilers are out.. 

Evil pls hurry..


----------



## Snashe (Jun 23, 2015)

LiquidCobra said:


> Next Chapter = Fighting and new information learned about the threat. The End.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woah, hang on. 
Did you just kill Naruto???


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 23, 2015)

We find out the name of the MS technique that Shin and his clones have been using.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 23, 2015)

Unless Shin pulls out Izanagi and/or Susanoo, there is literally no reason Sakura couldn't solo him...

Inb4 she can't use Byakugou because she's "gotten rusty"


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 23, 2015)

kanpyo7 said:


> Unless Shin pulls out Izanagi and/or Susanoo, there is literally no reason Sakura couldn't solo him...


None? Try Kamui.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 23, 2015)

I love how Kishi was able to shove a whole lot of new developments in 700 but cannot be assed to expand on any of them unless it involves Sasuke Uchiha's cock in some way.

I predict further talk talk and convoluted outcomes that have nothing to do with the intrigue of being a ninja.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 23, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> None? Try Kamui.



IIRC that was just mini-Juubi's tech, Shin himself has never used it. But yeah I suppose they could jump in.


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 23, 2015)

Sakura command shin army minus a baldy shin


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 23, 2015)

Considering this is probably the penultimate chapter, I'm thinking this chapter will definitely hit the mark on saying Sarada isn't Sakura's biological daughter. 

Of course... Shin basically gets taken out in 1-2 chapters, if you think about it. 

Though it would be nice, I'm not expecting the method Sasuke used to enter Kayuga's dimension to be shown.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 23, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Considering this is probably the penultimate chapter, I'm thinking this chapter will definitely hit the mark on saying Sarada isn't Sakura's biological daughter.
> 
> Of course... Shin basically gets taken out in 1-2 chapters, if you think about it.
> 
> Though it would be nice, I'm not expecting the method Sasuke used to enter Kayuga's dimension to be shown.


OR it could say that Sakura IS Sarada's biological mother. Seriously, the DNA test has to be the most obvious Red Herring that Kishimoto ever made.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 23, 2015)

I have mixed feelings! 

Do I want thing to be dragged on to the last chapter, so I can see the paring fans fight some more
or do I want it to be finished already so we can move on?


----------



## Bellville (Jun 23, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> OR it could say that Sakura IS Sarada's biological mother. Seriously, the DNA test has to be the most obvious Red Herring that Kishimoto ever made.



He very well could, but then he'd have the burden of explaining all the adults' stuttering and moping when Salad asked them direct questions. What would cause these reactions if Karin is apparently alive and well and Sakura is the biological mother?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 23, 2015)

Bellville said:


> He very well could, but then he'd have the burden of explaining all the adults' stuttering and moping when Salad asked them direct questions. What would cause these reactions if Karin is apparently alive and well and Sakura is the biological mother?


Maybe Karin delivered Sarada? Or Sarada was kidnapped as a infant and something was done to her?


----------



## Klue (Jun 23, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Though it would be nice, I'm not expecting the method Sasuke used to enter Kayuga's dimension to be shown.



How else is he to warp everyone to Sakura's location?


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 23, 2015)

Right eye Kamui. Make it happen, Kishi. Shit on Rinnegan.

And Sasuke copies Shin's jutsu and soloes in the movie.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 23, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Maybe Karin delivered Sarada? Or Sarada was kidnapped as a infant and something was done to her?



I never got the delivered idea. Like why would Sakura be out of the village if she will be having the baby soon? Winch i think of all people she will now when she will have a baby. 

As for the kidnapped idea. I can see that working but Karin will have to be the one to save Sarada. If she was the one kidnapping her. Then she would not be free or a live.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 23, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Considering this is probably the penultimate chapter, I'm thinking this chapter will definitely hit the mark on saying Sarada isn't Sakura's biological daughter.
> 
> Of course... Shin basically gets taken out in 1-2 chapters, if you think about it.
> 
> Though it would be nice, I'm not expecting the method Sasuke used to enter Kayuga's dimension to be shown.



It's probably going to be a swirl like Kamui and mini-Juubi's teleportation. I doubt that Sasuke will open a portal like Kaguya.

Or it could be like Kuchiyose or Hiraishin and have no special effects associated with it at all.


----------



## N120 (Jun 23, 2015)

banter is the only exciting part of this gaiden. Without it, the enjoyment of this spinoff quickly evaporates to nothingness.


----------



## Knowna (Jun 23, 2015)

Bellville said:


> He very well could, but then he'd have the burden of explaining all the adults' stuttering and moping when Salad asked them direct questions. What would cause these reactions if Karin is apparently alive and well and Sakura is the biological mother?



Let us remind ourselves of the fact that Shizune was not initially nervous when she saw Sarada looking at that TAKA photo. 
You would think she would be if Sarada was being exposed to her possible "bio mom".
She only got a bit tensed when Sarada was wondering about Sasuke. 
Why? I dont know could be a million reasons. 
Also why would Shizune know and not Naruto?
Not to mention that very chapter alluded to Sarada asking Shizune if it was possible "the women with glasses was related to her". 
If I can recall correctly, Shizune responded with "There's no way that's true".  
Her being uninformative about "her birth" is most likely cause she doesn't know anything.
And if she did we wouldn't have a plot, now would we?

Furthermore Sakura was never asked directly & Sasuke not answering and ignoring Sarada with her interrogation is completely in character for him so it's not something that deserves alarms going off.


----------



## jimbutts (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm reading the chapter now and I don't see where Shizune said "there's no way that's true"


----------



## Zef (Jun 23, 2015)

Sasuke already answered Sarada.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 23, 2015)

Sakura and Sasuke not answering directly is meant to drag out the mystery until the very end, to keep the readers' focus. That's why we didn't get Sasuke's side of his relationship with Naruto until chapter 698, even though it would have helped understand him much more if it was shown earlier.


----------



## Knowna (Jun 23, 2015)

jimbutts said:


> I'm reading the chapter now and I don't see where Shizune said "there's no way that's true"




Panels skipping to Sakura during their conversation suggest that Sarada asked a question to Shizune, but we aren't able to see it. 
Given Shizunes response one can assume she asked if Karin was her mom.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 23, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Right eye Kamui. Make it happen, Kishi. Shit on Rinnegan.
> 
> And Sasuke copies Shin's jutsu and soloes in the movie.



So you admit that kakashi with obito amplified chakra is better than Sasuke with hagoromo chakra???


----------



## Raiden (Jun 23, 2015)

Can't wait until Evil gets here.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 23, 2015)

Evil ain't coming if she was going too she would of came already.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 23, 2015)

I predict no early spoilers for yall


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 23, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> OR it could say that Sakura IS Sarada's biological mother. Seriously, the DNA test has to be the most obvious Red Herring that Kishimoto ever made.



Why? Orochimaru goes on to say the DNA test will doubtlessly prove one's linage, if you require a manga opinion as opposed to common sense.

On top of that you get Shin's dialogue on genes. Following that after Sarada learns Sakura isn't her biological mother, Naruto stops her after having a flashback about his family figures (not the blood related ones). Why would Kishi bother putting that there if we weren't supposed to think that?

Then you have Sakura and Sasuke saying how they've not been entirely forthcoming with Sarada... I don't think this much obvious info is going to be deemed a red herring.

Sure Kishi can pull a 180 and say Sakura's actually the biological mother. However... at the moment, the weight of evidence doesn't support that conception.



Klue said:


> How else is he to warp everyone to Sakura's location?



Possibly.  If not this Gaiden, then in the Boruto movie, seeing as Boruto sees Sasuke after Sasuke goes to the dimension. 



BlinkST said:


> Right eye Kamui. Make it happen, Kishi. Shit on Rinnegan.
> 
> And Sasuke copies Shin's jutsu and soloes in the movie.



Rinnegan's been winning so far; last week it got a form above the standard tomoe-less one. Probably that same trend will occur again. 



Marsala said:


> It's probably going to be a swirl like Kamui and mini-Juubi's teleportation. I doubt that Sasuke will open a portal like Kaguya.
> 
> Or it could be like Kuchiyose or Hiraishin and have no special effects associated with it at all.



I thought it would be something like Hell Realm, only using Susanoo's head.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 23, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Why? Orochimaru goes on to say the DNA test will doubtlessly prove one's linage, if you require a manga opinion as opposed to common sense.
> 
> On top of that you get Shin's dialogue on genes. Following that after Sarada learns Sakura isn't her biological mother, Naruto stops her after having a flashback about his family figures (not the blood related ones). Why would Kishi bother putting that there if we weren't supposed to think that?
> 
> Then you have Sakura and Sasuke saying how they've not been entirely forthcoming with Sarada... I don't think this much obvious info is going to be deemed a red herring.



Hmmm, though it is strange that while since chap 1 all evidence points how Karin is Salad's mother and yet neither of the 3 main sources(Sasuke, Sakura and Karin) did yet confirm anything personally. And conveniently plot keeps one of them either away(Karin in another base), Sasuke rather oblivious and Sakura either fainting or captured.

It is kinda like how all signs pointed at Tobi being Madara with the only main doubt being the mask still on his face.

That said maybe Kishi will have a more interesting answer than just "Yeah, as it was all pointing since the beginning, Saald's mother is Karin" or "It was just one huge red herring like NS moments. Sakura was the mother all along". Perhaps Salad really will be some kind of experiment to create the perfect Uchiha or maybe even an incomplete Sasuke clone. Or maybe something else even.

Sasuke was hardly shown as a guy who cares about love/sex affairs and I doubt that Kishi will let him be fully vilified as an adulterer when even Naruto considers this an awful thing.

I wonder how Kishi will handle this while this keeping the point of the theme "Love>Blood connection" theme for Salad and readers. 

We should keep an open mind here IMO as anything might still happen.


----------



## Shoken (Jun 23, 2015)

The graphs of the analysis are identical. In this same chapter was precisely the explanation of shn buen that says that a child receives only half the genes from each parent . The charts may not be identical between the umbilical cord of the box and the cells of the mouth of sarada . This test proves just that karin has the umbilical cord sarada in its affairs


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 23, 2015)

MS81 said:


> So you admit that kakashi with obito amplified chakra is better than Sasuke with hagoromo chakra???


Do I admit it? I fucking embrace it son


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 23, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Why? Orochimaru goes on to say the DNA test will doubtlessly prove one's linage, if you require a manga opinion as opposed to common sense.
> 
> On top of that you get Shin's dialogue on genes. Following that after Sarada learns Sakura isn't her biological mother, Naruto stops her after having a flashback about his family figures (not the blood related ones). Why would Kishi bother putting that there if we weren't supposed to think that?
> 
> ...


Its a little tell tale that no one would confirm it. Sasuke wasn't there. Sakura wasn't there. Most importantly Karin wasn't there. We don't even know if the material used FOR the DNA test was Karin's genetic material. For all we know it could have been Sasuke's, or could have been Sarada's own DNA. Until its confirmed that it is Karin's, the results of the DNA test are literally in the air.

Hell even the Japanese fandom isn't buying it.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 23, 2015)

*Well...*

Look, calling a DNA test a red herring tantamounts to calling the Earth square because we can't confirm with our eyes that it isn't.

If it was a red herring, then Kishimoto would not have built anything on it and quickly called it to question as he had done before.

When Tobi said he was Madara, he never took off his mask to prove it which was the first indication something was off. Later, Kabuto came and outright called him out on his bluff even if it wasn't outright revealed to keep the suspense.

When Sakura said she loved Naruto, she had previously shown to be emotionally devastated about Sasuke and Naruto quickly called her out on her bluff.

In both cases, Kishimoto had the person under suspicion affirm something without evidence only to be questioned and dismissed by another party who saw through their ruse.

Not just that but the ruse was always made from a party who tried to gain something out of it such as Obito's impersonation gambit or Sakura offering fake love so that Naruto would quit on saving Sasuke.

Chapter 7 had none of the usual writing elements that Kishimoto uses when setting up a ruse.

First of all the party who made the claim had no interest in it. Had Orochimaru or Karin told Sarada that Sakura wasn't the mother, you could suspect they were manipulating her to get to Sasuke but Suigetsu simply did as requested against his own disbelief of the situation.

Second of all, the evidence preceeded the affirmation. They didn't say that Sakura wasn't the mother then proceeded to show evidence that could have been fabricated, they run the test and the results presented themselves. For comparison it would have been if Madara's body showed right besides Tobi in his introduction and then claimed he wasn't him.

Lastly, there was no dismissal, Naruto instantly recognized it was valid and proceeded to lecture Sarada on how bonds were more important than blood. If it was a red herring, he would have quickly challenged the test and assured Sarada that Sakura was her biological parent but the opposite happened and now people are desperately clinging to absurd theories hoping that Sakura got pregnant instead of Karin because they just care about pairings rather than the message the author is trying to get across.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 23, 2015)

Ofc the graphs are looking identical. DNA happens to be 99.9% the same for every human being. The result of the test is based upon the other 0.1%, a tiny with-the-naked-eye-unnoticeable-on-a-graph fraction.

Unless the graphs are _only_ comparing said tiny fractions.

But in that case I'm wondering what the hell Suigetsu's doing and why the machine didn't tell them the result was a 100% match.

Plot. 

Granted, Sasuke's been acting indifferently towards the matter, and everyone else involved happens to be absent at the right moments.


----------



## Zef (Jun 23, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Do I admit it? I fucking embrace it son



Kakashit with his pity power up ain't even close to Rinnegod Sasuke.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 23, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Hmmm, though it is strange that while since chap 1 all evidence points how Karin is Salad's mother and yet neither of the 3 main sources(Sasuke, Sakura and Karin) did yet confirm anything personally. And conveniently plot keeps one of them either away(Karin in another base), Sasuke rather oblivious and Sakura either fainting or captured.
> 
> It is kinda like how all signs pointed at Tobi being Madara with the only main doubt being the mask still on his face.
> 
> ...



My point exactly. 

Kishimoto can't say love>blood while retaining the idea that Sarada is biologically related to Sakura. He could, but it craps on his love>blood theme as to make it work he had to make them blood related.

I'm sure there's another (strange) avenue Kishi can explore without making Sasuke an adulterer.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 23, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Its a little tell tale that no one would confirm it. Sasuke wasn't there. Sakura wasn't there. Most importantly Karin wasn't there. We don't even know if the material used FOR the DNA test was Karin's genetic material. For all we know it could have been Sasuke's, or could have been Sarada's own DNA. Until its confirmed that it is Karin's, the results of the DNA test are literally in the air.



Material that matches Sarada's DNA? 
Logically it would be Karin's... this Gaiden won't last long, so they had to have some way to confirm it.

Actually Sakura being Sarada's biological mother has been in the air since chapter one... it became even more so after we saw the results of the DNA test.

The picture is probably more complex than it seems. Though the last 2 chapters seem to take it further away from Sakura = Sarada's biological mother.



> Hell even the Japanese fandom isn't buying it.



Why should I valye opinions from Japanese fans any different to how I value opinions of other fandoms?


----------



## Knowna (Jun 23, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Why? Orochimaru goes on to say the DNA test will doubtlessly prove one's linage, if you require a manga opinion as opposed to common sense.
> 
> On top of that you get Shin's dialogue on genes. Following that after Sarada learns Sakura isn't her biological mother, Naruto stops her after having a flashback about his family figures (not the blood related ones). Why would Kishi bother putting that there if we weren't supposed to think that?
> 
> ...


1.DNA test was taken without any credible source their. Not to mention the item is undisclosed.
2.Sakura's speech about Shin's views on genes/dna is what you expect any parent to say 
*Hell you don't even need to be a parent to have the common sense that it takes more than genes to be a parent.
3.Sakura apologized to Sasuke because she thought she made it clear about how substantially important his mission is.
*She wasn't saying sorry that she's not her mom that is ridiculous...
*And that warranted Sasuke saying it was his fault. 
4.Naruto's speech and how he didn't try to convince Sarada that Sakura is her mom work's *against *this whole "karin is bio mom"
*Because now Kishi has effectively proved his point. 
*Sarada agreed to help her mom even tho she believes she doesn't have the blood connection to her
>He can easily flip flop it so that the message is still there.
I don't see why not because further pushing this whole Karin mommy drama requires a lot of back info
This can't just end with _"oh sakura you're not my real mommy but i love you anyways" _
How people think that can happen is beyond me?
5. Yes Sarada looks like a Sasuke clone but she has some of SAKURA's features 
*Im not blind and im not delusional 
*I can take 15 different panels of Sarada/Sakura and the resemblance is blatantly there.

And notable mention to the fact that glasses magically showed up after she got sick....


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 23, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Material that matches Sarada's DNA?
> Logically it would be Karin's... this Gaiden won't last long, so they had to have some way to confirm it.
> 
> Actually Sakura being Sarada's biological mother has been in the air since chapter one... it became even more so after we saw the results of the DNA test.
> ...


Do you remember, Sarada is one half of Sasuke. Who is obsessed with Sasuke? Karin. What would she hide in her drawer? Something that belonged to Sasuke. Again, without anyone to back up the DNA test, without Sasuke, Sakura, or Karin there to confirm the results? Its literally a red herring until then.




> Why should I valye opinions from Japanese fans any different to how I value opinions of other fandoms?


Since the Japanese fandom has been able to spot the red herrings far sooner than the Western Fandom.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 23, 2015)

The graphs argument is quite frankly retarded Kishimoto isn't a Scientist and I doubt he did all that much research into a dna test beyond what a positive result looks like.

People are holding him to unreasonable standards in that respect.


----------



## Klue (Jun 23, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Do I admit it? I fucking embrace it son



What choice do you have? Sasuke is mine now.


----------



## Venom Snake (Jun 23, 2015)

Regardless of who the mother is, it doesn't invalidate the Gaiden's message that SS is a toxic paring.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 23, 2015)

Venom Snake said:


> Regardless of who the mother is, it doesn't invalidate the Gaiden's message that SS is a toxic paring.


...what? The 'message' of the Gaiden is that blood bonds aren't the only connections family members can have. Stop projecting your hatred.


----------



## Knowna (Jun 23, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> The graphs argument is quite frankly retarded Kishimoto isn't a Scientist and I doubt he did all that much research into a dna test beyond what a positive result looks like.
> 
> People are holding him to unreasonable standards in that respect.



Since Kishimoto took on a topic about genes and DNA, I'd like to believe he would have at least informed himself on the basics. And the dialog suggest he did.
And besides all you need is a quick google search to know that DNA charts don't look identical between parent and child.

Sorry but if this is a mistake on his part it's a rather careless one.


----------



## Zef (Jun 23, 2015)

Knowna said:


> 1.*DNA test was taken without any credible source their.* Not to mention the item is undisclosed.



All that needs to be said really. 

> Paternity test taken
> Parents (or potential parents) is/are absent. 







Obvious trap is obvious.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 23, 2015)

Zef said:


> Kakashit with his pity power up ain't even close to Rinnegod Sasuke.



Yet Naruto clearly says his susanoo is better than Sasuke's....ck


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 23, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...what? The 'message' of the Gaiden is that blood bonds aren't the only connections family members can have. Stop projecting your hatred.



Stop projecting your favoritism when they obviously have a problematic family situation. Their child's confrontation of them has proven just as much.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 23, 2015)

*Well...*



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> My point exactly.
> 
> Kishimoto can't say love>blood while retaining the idea that Sarada is biologically related to Sakura. He could, but it craps on his love>blood theme as to make it work he had to make them blood related.
> 
> I'm sure there's another (strange) avenue Kishi can explore without making Sasuke an adulterer.



The most logical thing would be that Karin and Sasuke pulled a Kurenai and Asuma then Sasuke later married Sakura.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 23, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...what? The 'message' of the Gaiden is that blood bonds aren't the only connections family members can have. Stop projecting your hatred.



The message of the gaiden is that bonds are stronger than just blood ties.


----------



## Itza (Jun 23, 2015)

This chapter  will of action, said Evil and Kai

Team 7 meeting?


----------



## SofiiBenavidezz (Jun 23, 2015)

Karin is obsessed with Sasuke. Do you really think a girl like her would have ever given up a child she had with him? Knowing a child with Sasuke is a good way to tie him up, why didn't she raise Sarada? And why has Sarada never wondered why her biological mother left her? She didn't even once thought of looking for Karin for answers, not once. And if the story really revolves around her origins, why isn't she looking for answers? That is the first thing that comes to an adopted child's mind. Anyhow, wanting Karin to be the biological mother is cruel. Do you really want her character to end as the shitty mother?


----------



## Knowna (Jun 23, 2015)

Zef said:


> All that needs to be said really.



You quoted me and I realized I used the wrong "there" 
Thanks for making me look stupid 

But ya I agree that's literally all that needs to be said to invalidate that "reveal".
Since the people who can give an answer are always interrupted or _"conveniently at another hideout"_ lol.... 
one can assume the actual reveal will be what we knew all along


----------



## Venom Snake (Jun 23, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...what? The 'message' of the Gaiden is that blood bonds aren't the only connections family members can have. Stop projecting your hatred.



And that Sasuke is a shitty dad


----------



## Knowna (Jun 23, 2015)

Venom Snake said:


> And that Sasuke is a shitty dad



Well if not for Sasuke, our main hero could have also been a "shitty dad"...right?


----------



## Zef (Jun 23, 2015)

MS81 said:


> Yet Naruto clearly says his susanoo is better than Sasuke's....ck



Cooler =/= Better

Even then Naruto must have been high. 


Aesthetically speaking. Sasuke's Susano'o shits on all others. Faildara, and Kakashit can keep their pussified looking PS.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 23, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> The most logical thing would be that Karin and Sasuke pulled a Kurenai and Asuma then Sasuke later married Sakura.


You know that puts Karin in an even worse light, right? Not to mention Sasuke has shown disgust to ALL of her advances on him, you honestly think its in character for him to be with her?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 23, 2015)

Kakashi's Obito powered PS shits on everyone else's versions of PS that is indisputable


----------



## Platypus (Jun 23, 2015)

Knowna said:


> 1.DNA test was taken without any credible source their. Not to mention the item is undisclosed.



True.



> 2.Sakura's speech about Shin's views on genes/dna is what you expect any parent to say
> *Hell you don't even need to be a parent to have the common sense that it takes more than genes to be a parent.



You can't just casually dismiss her speech because of that.



> 3.Sakura apologized to Sasuke because she thought she made it clear about how substantially important his mission is.
> *She wasn't saying sorry that she's not her mom that is ridiculous...
> *And that warranted Sasuke saying it was his fault.



Also true.



> 4.Naruto's speech and how he didn't try to convince Sarada that Sakura is her mom work's *against *this whole "karin is bio mom"
> *Because now Kishi has effectively proved his point.
> *Sarada agreed to help her mom even tho she believes she doesn't have the blood connection to her
> >He can easily flip flop it so that the message is still there.
> ...



The message to me seems to be that there can be love between parent and child even if there aren't any blood ties between them. I don't see how Karin being the bio mom works against that message. If anything it would enforce the message better considering the end result would be Sarada continuing to live with and love Sakura as a parent despite not being her bio daughter. In the case of Sakura being revealed the bio mother all along she would've still gotten what she initially wanted, her ideal blood-tied family. Yes, the message of love>genes is still there, but it would feel rather pointless.



> 5. Yes Sarada looks like a Sasuke clone but she has some of SAKURA's features
> *Im not blind and im not delusional
> *I can take 15 different panels of Sarada/Sakura and the resemblance is blatantly there.



People've been making the same argument for Karin as well though. Dunno what to think of it till the situation's been cleared up once and for all.



> And notable mention to the fact that glasses magically showed up after she got sick....



To play the devil's advocate: the glasses might have been unneeded until a certain age for whatever eye condition (be it an inherited one or not) she's got.


----------



## Zef (Jun 23, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Well if not for Sasuke, our main hero could have also been a "shitty dad"...right?



Naruto wasn't relevant enough for the mission.


----------



## Trillian (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## shade0180 (Jun 23, 2015)

> Well if not for Sasuke, our main hero could have also been a "shitty dad"...right?



Except he already spared enough time with Boruto at that point in time considering Boruto would be 8 - 10 around at that point of time when Sauce suggested that mission, Due to Naruto being a new Hokage in 700. 

So he would only be missing for 4 years or less.


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jun 23, 2015)

Knowna said:


> And notable mention to the fact that glasses magically showed up after she got sick....


Yes just like how my glasses "magically showed up" when I hit elementary school, there's a clear passage of time since Salad's illness as shown by her hair/clothes changing.

I understand this manga runs on Kishi logic but really, you would have to be a debilitated African child for a fever to permanently alter your vision.

Salad thinks that Karin is related to her entirely because of the glasses (inherited visions problems). Her memories are clear enough that she can recall waking up to see Sakura laying on her bed, she would remember if her illness is what caused her to wear glasses and wouldn't be stupid enough to think glasses linked her to Karin.


----------



## Zef (Jun 23, 2015)

Knowna said:


> You quoted me and I realized I used the wrong "there"
> Thanks for making me look stupid
> 
> But ya I agree that's literally all that needs to be said to invalidate that "reveal".
> ...



>Sarada finds Taka photo
>Sakura is unconscious



>Uchiha family reunion & chat
>Sakura gets kidnapped


>Paternity test
>Karin is at a different hideout
>Sasuke is absent
>Sakura is still kidnapped



>Naruto says he has to talk to Sasuke
>After they find Sakura


Gee, I wonder where this is headed.


----------



## Knowna (Jun 23, 2015)

Platypus said:


> The message to me seems to be that there can be love between parent and child even if there aren't any blood ties between them. I don't see how Karin being the bio mom works against that message. If anything it would enforce the message better considering the end result would be Sarada continuing to live with and love Sakura as a parent despite not being her bio daughter. In the case of Sakura being revealed the bio mother all along she would've still gotten what she initially wanted, her ideal blood-tied family. Yes, the message of love>genes is still there, but it would feel rather pointless.



"Work against" is bad wording on my part. What I meant was some people assume Naruto's speech puts a nail in the coffin for Sakura as the bio mom. But since Sarada learned her "valuable lesson" already it just made it more likely that he'll flop flop it. 
Of course tho like you say it's more meaningful if it happens to be the latter, but we can't judge Gaiden on our own exceptions since we might miss the point Kishi is making. 
Extreme paring baloney to give Sarada the sharingan 



Swagger Wagon said:


> Yes just like how my glasses "magically showed up" when I hit elementary school, there's a clear passage of time since Salad's illness as shown by her hair/clothes changing.
> 
> I understand this manga runs on Kishi logic but really, you would have to be a debilitated African child for a fever to permanently alter your vision.
> 
> Salad thinks that Karin is related to her entirely because of the glasses (inherited visions problems). Her memories are clear enough that she can recall waking up to see Sakura laying on her bed, she would remember if her illness is what caused her to wear glasses and wouldn't be stupid enough to think glasses linked her to Karin.



I'm not suggesting her glasses have anything to do with Karin.
I'm theorizing that when it's revealed Sakura is the mom we'll be able to go back and connect the dots and that maybe a high fever was the reason. 
Since I doubt we'll get an explanation.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 23, 2015)

Zef said:


> >Sarada finds Taka photo
> >Sakura is unconscious
> 
> 
> ...



you remind me when I thought Tobi was Shisui or Izuna. The good ol days of overthinking kishi ability to make a complex plot.


----------



## Zef (Jun 23, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> you remind me when I thought Tobi was Shisui or Izuna. The good ol days of overthinking kishi ability to make a complex plot.



Sasuke, Sakura, and Karin's absence when Sarada discovers this info is not complex. it's a simple convenience that everyone should notice.


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jun 23, 2015)

Zef said:


> >Sarada finds Taka photo
> >Sakura is unconscious
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think that all attempts at building up dramatic tension and intrigue are ruses


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 23, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> you remind me when I thought Tobi was Shisui or Izuna. The good ol days of overthinking kishi ability to make a complex plot.



100% agreement on the last part. I do think to many people are thinking way to hard  on what Kishi is doing. 

Why i do hope Karin is the bio mother for the simple reason I will love Sarada to get chains. It be no big deal if it is nothing but a RH.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 23, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> Do you think that all attempts at building up dramatic tension and intrigue are ruses


Its not 'bulding up dramatic tension' when the only people who can confirm these things are out of the picture.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 23, 2015)

I also think Sakura is still the baby mama. Kishi is cheap.

In my eyes the damage is done anyway, there is no redeeming even he makes them fuck on panel


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 23, 2015)

This pairing was irredeemable long before this.


----------



## Zef (Jun 23, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Its not 'bulding up dramatic tension' when the only people who can confirm these things are out of the picture.



Exactly. 
Had Sasuke, Sakura, or Karin been present the truth would have been undeniable. 

But Karin was not there.
Sakura was not there, and doesn't even know her parentage is being questioned. 
And Sasuke doesn't even understand what the hell is going on with the mama drama.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 23, 2015)

Zef said:


> Exactly.
> Had Sasuke, Sakura, or Karin been present the truth would have been undeniable.
> 
> But Karin was not there.
> ...



/\Um Sasuke does understand  mama drama.As Sarada ask him all ready who Karin was and why he was never home but all Sasuke answer was 
Chapter 525

He did not have to answer ever thing but why not tell her Karin was nothing but a past teammate and Sakura is her one and true mother? He should easy tell she was hurting but still keep him mouth shut even on simple things to answer.


----------



## Shattering (Jun 23, 2015)

Zef said:


> Exactly.
> Had Sasuke, Sakura, or Karin been present the truth would have been undeniable.
> 
> But Karin was not there.
> ...



Shouldn't we understant Sasuke's ignorance as a fact that there's nothing to discuss about the topic?

Is either that or Sasuke is stupid...

evidence of case b


----------



## MS81 (Jun 23, 2015)

Zef said:


> Cooler =/= Better
> 
> Even then Naruto must have been high.
> 
> ...


Yet hagoromo even praised him and his godly features....


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 23, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Well if not for Sasuke, our main hero could have also been a "shitty dad"...right?



Naruto himself volunteered to go to the mission with Sasuke. He would have ended up just as much of a dead beat father as him had Sasuke accepted his offer. Regardless of which pairing, NaruHina or sasusaku, both could have suffered from a similar family situation.  That goes to show that the mission is more important than family matters exactly because an enemy bigger than Kaguya poses a threat to the world and their own families. 
Actually, Naruto's position as Hokage requires that he spends a great deal of time away from his family. Boruto resents him for that. Both Sasuke and Naruto are absentee fathers to different degrees.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 23, 2015)

A SasuVsKaka fandom war?

Better than another NaruSasu dick contest at least 

Maybe Evil decided to catch a break or maybe she still had not figured out what is the best way to tease with the "reveals" in this week's chapter?


----------



## Zef (Jun 23, 2015)

overlordofnobodies said:


> /\Um Sasuke does understand  mama drama.As Sarada ask him all ready who Karin was and why he was never home but all Sasuke answer was
> Chapter 525
> 
> He did not have to answer ever thing but why not tell her Karin was nothing but a past teammate and Sakura is her one and true mother? He should easy tell she was hurting but still keep him mouth shut even on simple things to answer.



This was Sarada’s question to Sasuke. And what he was responding to.


To which he responded by saying it had nothing to do with her. 
Hence the reason Naruto flashbacked to what Sasuke was doing, and why he was doing it.


Prior to that. Sarada asked Sasuke if Sakura was her mother.


Very next page. Sasuke says


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 23, 2015)

> Both Sasuke and Naruto are absentee fathers to different degrees.



except Nardo had 8-10 years with Boruto.. Sauce had none for salad. 

Again

Naruto was recently ascended to Hokage in 700. depending on Boruto's age which is around 8-10 years..  

Boruto is 12 in gaiden. he would only be missing for 4 or less year even if Sauce accepted that offer...

 also doing his job and being busy with it does not mean he is a dead beat dad....

especially when he still can find time to play with his children

Boruto is just an angsty brat..


----------



## falconzx (Jun 23, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> except Nardo had 8-10 years with Boruto.. Sauce had none for salad.
> 
> Again
> 
> Naruto was recently ascended to Hokage in 700. depending on Boruto's age which is around 8-10 years..



No he's not, his face was already on the monument, which mean he should've been hokage for a few months at least

Definitely not before Boruto was born though, kid is angsty


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 23, 2015)

> No he's not, his face was already on the monument, which mean he should've been hokage for a few months at least


which means he still is new. 

and as I said he had enough time with Boruto considering boruto looks like 8-10 in C700  

a few month doesn't change that. 

and he'd oonly be missing for 4 or less year when Gaiden comes.. since Boruto is currently 12..


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 23, 2015)

*Well...*



Zef said:


> This was Sarada?s question to Sasuke. And what he was responding to.
> 
> 
> To which he responded by saying it had nothing to do with her.
> ...



The panel with Sarada questioning Sakura's relationship with her was ominous and Sakura once again sulks as Shizune tells her the situation.

That panel implied that she didn't want Sarada to find out the truth, especially if the girl would go on a dangerous quest just to find answers from her father.

Sasuke is always silent when it comes to things he doesn't want to talk about.

Through the whole war, every time someone pondered what he was thinking, he would give the trademark dots of non answer and dodge the subject without a care in the world.

Personally, I think that Sakura, Sasuke and Karin are not avaiable because the explanation of Sarada's birth will be the last part of the Gaiden with an entire chapter dedicated to it.

I believe that Kishimoto will wrap it up explaining why Karin and Sasuke couldn't raise her and how Sakura voluntereed for the task because she is a nice person.

That way Sarada comes to terms with her biological parents while reinforcing the bonds with her adoptive mother.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 23, 2015)

There will be a chapter about Narudo becoming the Hokage, so....


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 23, 2015)

Hussain said:


> There will be a chapter about Narudo becoming the Hokage, so....



Which should've been in the original manga.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 23, 2015)

Karinnis Sarada mom. There no point in over thinking things. It was a red herring at first but now there is a DNA test to prove it. I myself do think theres a possibiity the DNA was from Sasuke because Karin was crazy like that but supposedly its from Karin's birth. There is no reason for kishi to delve deep into snatching umbilical cords. I trust when Sasuke comes back to the village and settles down. Him and Sakura will have a proper relationship and have themselves a child aswell. Matching Naruto having two children and Sasuke having two children. This specific arc is about bonds not forged by genetics. She will probably meet karin and realize while she is the biological mother the same feelings of strong love isnt the same with sakura as it is with karin. Karin will probably vow to visit more often but other than that. The conspiracy theory is getting old.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 23, 2015)

FFS, I just want this baby mama drama is not over with because I'm tired of it.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 23, 2015)

the idea about sasuke cheating sakura with karin is silly, sakura is bio mother


----------



## Trillian (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Trojan (Jun 23, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> Which should've been in the original manga.



Kishi was busy fa**ing over the uchiha. It can't be helped.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 23, 2015)

Next chapter:

More TnJ

Sakura possibly Soloing Shin

Karin (?)

Salad getting 2 tomoe


----------



## SSRules (Jun 23, 2015)

Choa said:


> Next chapter:
> 
> More TnJ
> 
> ...



She has only one tomoe on the new preview of the movie


----------



## Bellville (Jun 23, 2015)

The enemy has to get away at some point but I expect Sakura to kick some ass before the last/strongest one of the bunch does so. Then maybe we'll get some of the more annoyingly pressing questions answered in the latter portion or more likely, next week.


Arles Celes said:


> Better than another NaruSasu dick contest at least


----------



## Trillian (Jun 23, 2015)

There was a rumour last week about we don't have chapter. 

Someone knows if there is a holiday in Japan?


----------



## greatestchange (Jun 23, 2015)

Sakura will do a little damage, but Sasuke and Naruto will show up and do more damage because Kishi won't have the manga end without showing the both of them off a little before the movie.


----------



## Itza (Jun 23, 2015)

Trillian said:


> There was a rumour last week about we don't have chapter.
> 
> Someone knows if there is a holiday in Japan?



They have not said anything about that.


----------



## Trillian (Jun 23, 2015)

Maybe it's a fucking great chapter and Evil don't want to spoil the surprise.



Itza said:


> They have not said anything about that.



Ok, thanks.


----------



## santanico (Jun 23, 2015)

predicting more Sakura and Sarada bonding


----------



## SupremeKage (Jun 23, 2015)

I wonder if we'll even see Inojin again in this mini series ;_;


----------



## MissShoujo (Jun 23, 2015)

We'll see him in the movie at least. (Chunin exams)


----------



## Itza (Jun 23, 2015)

This is the penultimate chapter and will not be exciting?


----------



## Trillian (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Uchisians (Jun 23, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> except Nardo had 8-10 years with Boruto.. Sauce had none for salad.
> 
> Again
> 
> ...


The timeline has not been clearly established yet. Sarada's flashbacks confirm that Sasuke was present during her early childhood, much like Naruto was with his children before he became Hokage (as shown in the Last). What is not clear is when he officially took on the role, and therefore what age Boruto and Himawari were at the time. 





shade0180 said:


> especially when he still can find time to play with his children
> Boruto is just an angsty brat..


Naruto's Kage Bunshin spar with Boruto, not Naruto himself because he doesnt have the time to. Unfortunately for Sasuke, he cant leave substitute doppelbangers to parent for him. 


shade0180 said:


> also doing his job and being busy with it does not mean he is a dead beat dad....


 I could use the same argument for Sasuke: that simply because he took on an extremely important, top-secret mission doesnt mean he is a dead beat father. At the end of the day, both Sasuke and Naruto have justifiable reason for why they are absentee fathers. 
If you are going to criticize Sasuke, then you have to recognize that Naruto could have been in his place and that currently, he is not involved in his children's lives.


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 23, 2015)

I hope they don't wait till the very last chapter to resolve the baby mama drama


----------



## SupremeKage (Jun 23, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Because Evil is better than me.


please spoil something ;_;



hailebaile said:


> I hope they don't wait till the very last chapter to resolve the baby mama drama


Hopefully the final chapter is about the academy graduation. Maybe Kishi will release two chapters like he did  for the finale of naruto


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 23, 2015)

> The timeline has not been clearly established yet. Sarada's flashbacks confirm that Sasuke was present during her early childhood, much like Naruto was with his children before he became Hokage (as shown in the Last). What is not clear is when he officially took on the role, and therefore what age Boruto and Himawari were at the time.


yes the time line is not established. but we have enough to fit things where they should fit
Like sauce being absent for 10+ years in Salad's life
or Naruto being able to be with his family for majority of their life

Seriously. the Flash back with sauce talking about the mission doesn't change those... 





> Naruto's Kage Bunshin spar with Boruto, not Naruto himself because he doesnt have the time to.



whatever the kagebunshin experiences  Naruto experiences them..


----------



## Itza (Jun 23, 2015)

*Rai,* is this chapter exciting? ;_;


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 23, 2015)

> I could use the same argument for Sasuke: that simply because he took on an extremely important, top-secret mission doesnt mean he is a dead beat father. At the end of the day, both Sasuke and Naruto have justifiable reason for why they are absentee fathers.



The problem with sauce is.. he wasn't in that mission for the whole 12 years...

That mission started more or less 4 or 5 years ago. When Naruto was the Hokage. .. where was he for the other 7-8 years... that he couldn't contact his family for once... when they are technoligically develop that they could access smart phones..


----------



## tkpirate (Jun 23, 2015)

> Sarada's flashbacks confirm that Sasuke was present during her early childhood,



what flashback?in that flashback where Sasuke has two arms?


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 23, 2015)

Will Sasuke and Sakura have a talk with Sarada?


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 23, 2015)

> Sarada's flashbacks confirm that Sasuke was present during her early childhood,




That was not a memory. ....


----------



## Trillian (Jun 23, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> what flashback?in that flashback where Sasuke has two arms?



Sasuke just lost his forearm. He has a part of his left arm. Could be Sasuke.


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 23, 2015)

Really, nothing justifies Sauce. If he could communicate with Naruto, he could with his family.  Sending some cards sometimes wouldn't hurt. 

Kishi won't be able to erase this bullshit he created for the sake of drama. There is no bond between Sasuke and Sarada, and spending 5 minutes together shouldn't create one.

I want more mamakura, paparuto, shinbros and Sarada. 

p.s. friendly reminder this gaiden could've been about the new generation just being kids, and entering the chuunin like part I.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 23, 2015)

> Sasuke just lost his forearm. He has a part of his left arm. Could be Sasuke.



 again it wasn't a memory. it was her dreaming of what she would do if she met sauce. and what it would feel like to have a complete family... not a memory..


----------



## Aquamarine (Jun 23, 2015)

hailebaile said:


> I hope they don't wait till the very last chapter to resolve the baby mama drama



That's probably what will happen.

Chapter 9 will probably have Sakura already fighting Shin and the others will probably come in time to stop some kind of metal weapon from hitting her. Then there will probably be another speech about kids during the fight (possibly from Naruto), which might be vaguely effective (but Shin probably still dies). Then it can end on a cliffhanger with them about to tell Sarada about what happened.

Then Chapter 10 could flashback to Sarada's origin, have Sarada hugging Sakura, and then a couple pages at the end showing the kids all graduating and wearing their ninja headbands all proud. Then like 2 pages max of Sasuke talking to Naruto about the vague threat and going to investigate a little more and BAM, ready for the movie, when probably during said movie Sasuke will be back again at the start of it for the new drama. 


We just need Evil to come and spill some secrets.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jun 23, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> That was not a memory. ....


Double this. When there is memory flashback background behind frames is black.


----------



## Trillian (Jun 23, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> again it wasn't a memory. it was her dreaming of what she would do if she met sauce. and what it would feel like to have a complete family... not a memory..



I don't put my hand on fire for it.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 23, 2015)

*Well...*



Uchisians said:


> The timeline has not been clearly established yet. Sarada's flashbacks confirm that Sasuke was present during her early childhood, much like Naruto was with his children before he became Hokage (as shown in the Last). What is not clear is when he officially took on the role, and therefore what age Boruto and Himawari were at the time.
> Naruto's Kage Bunshin spar with Boruto, not Naruto himself because he doesnt have the time to. Unfortunately for Sasuke, he cant leave substitute doppelbangers to parent for him.
> I could use the same argument for Sasuke: that simply because he took on an extremely important, top-secret mission doesnt mean he is a dead beat father. At the end of the day, both Sasuke and Naruto have justifiable reason for why they are absentee fathers.
> If you are going to criticize Sasuke, then you have to recognize that Naruto could have been in his place and that currently, he is not involved in his children's lives.



Sasuke wasn't present on Sarada's early childhood, it was just a dream of the perfect family she had made up in her head.

Think for a second, Sasuke doesn't have a giant butt and he would certainly have taken pictures with his family instead of Sakura editing herself over Karin and Taka.

The real flashback was of her and Sakura, which aludes to the title of the chapter "The Real Thing" which was the bond between the two.

Timeline wise it's safe to assume that Sasuke has been travelling non-stop ever since his journey began and he really didn't bother to stop by to see his daughter when he really could have done that at any time he wanted.

The idea this Gaiden gives so far is that Sasuke never intended to become a father, that he originally planned to die as the last Uchiha so as to avoid passing down the Curse of Hatred.

He intended to restore the honor of his clan by protecting the world until the last of his days but along the way Sarada happened thanks to Karin and someone had to take care of that unplanned child.

If Kishimoto follows with the family of bonds theme, this implies that Sakura outright choose to be Sarada's mother when her parents couldn't and that makes their bond much more beautiful.

I predict that the end of the Gaiden will have Sasuke remaining on his journey while Sarada and Sakura find new happiness in just having each other.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 23, 2015)

I hope we get a full flashback of what happened, sasuke or sakura's flashback,

baldy shin can gtfo


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 23, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> yes the time line is not established. but we have enough to fit things where they should fit
> Like sauce being absent for 10+ years in Salad's life
> or Naruto being able to be with his family for majority of their life
> 
> Seriously. the Flash back with sauce talking about the mission doesn't change those...


 Sarada's age during her flashback should be 1 years old to at most 3 years old. Naruto became Hokage before Sasuke left to go on his mission (according to the Hokage meeting with Sasuke). 

On the other hand, the movie depicts that he had yet to become Hokage when his children were young. The incongruity between the manga and the movie shows one of the reasons why the timeline is not clear as of yet......

Unless you take into account that the manga is more concrete canon than the movie. The movie was designed two years ago, whereas Gaiden, a legimitate plot, is recent work from Kishi.  In that case, it would mean that Naruto has been absentee most of his children's lives as much as Sasuke has. 



shade0180 said:


> whatever the kagebunshin experiences  Naruto experiences them..



Naruto's personal feelings/experiences are not in question here. His parenting skills and their impact on his children are, hence why he is a deadbeat father just like Sasuke but to a lesser degree.


----------



## Trillian (Jun 23, 2015)

I think that there is a topic to talk about the movie. It would be a mess to talk about it here.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 23, 2015)

> Sarada's age during her flashback should be 1 years old to at most 3 years old. Naruto became Hokage before Sasuke left to go on his mission (according to the Hokage meeting with Sasuke).



You are confusing things 

Sarada's panel isn't a flash back.. it was a dream of having a complete family.

Sauce going to the mission is after Naruto became Hokage which is after the event in 700.. which means he came back to Konoha recently. more or less when the children are 8-10 years old... nothing contradicted that..

In 700 naruto was so noob at being a kage that Kakashi was needed to be in his meetings. which was talked about in chapter 700..

I'm not even using the last as evidence here considering this are all from manga panels..



> His parenting skills and their impact on his children are, hence why he is a deadbeat father just like Sasuke but to a lesser degree.



that's the thing.. he wasn't being a deadbeat considering he is playing with his son... goes home to their house. even when he is busy enough to be stuck in his office... 

Boruto is just being a brat here...


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 23, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> what flashback?in that flashback where Sasuke has two arms?


I dont think we read the same manga. 
The one I read last week shows a partial side view of one of Sasuke's arm, not two arms. 



shade0180 said:


> The problem with sauce is.. he wasn't in that mission for the whole 12 years...
> 
> That mission started more or less 4 or 5 years ago. When Naruto was the Hokage. .. where was he for the other 7-8 years... that he couldn't contact his family for once... when they are technoligically develop that they could access smart phones..


If thats how you measure the timeline then how come Sarada doesnt remember her father in her life at 4-5 years old? Her earliest memory of him were from when she was a toddler.


----------



## Cord (Jun 23, 2015)

Trillian said:


> I think that there is a topic to talk about the movie. It would be a mess to talk about it here.



What s/he said. Also, please don't spam this thread with "where is Evil" and "are there any spoilers yet?" kind of posts.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 23, 2015)

> If thats how you measure the timeline then how come Sarada doesnt remember her father in her life at 4-5 years old? Her earliest memory of him were from when she was a toddler.



Again this wasn't a memory.  it was her dream of a complete family. 

you are confusing shits...


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 23, 2015)

Makes you wonder tho:
I mean Sarada has a lot of drama going on with her family now, but Sasuke watched his entire village be butchered by his beloved brother.  Burrito's dad works long hours, but Naruto's parents were long dead before he took his first poop.  But before dying, they made sure to seal a murderous monster in him so the entire village shunned him.  And now we have to watch drama and empathize with the kids? I wish Kishi would have given them real problems instead of giving them daddy issues because of the deadbeat and workaholic.  And it seems like their superior ninja mothers are mostly stay at home.  I keep forgetting I'm reading a story about ninjas.


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 23, 2015)

I doubt Sakura stays at home. She needs to put food on their table. 
Ino is also active, Tenten works as a seller...it seems only Hinata, maybe Temari as well, is a home wife.


----------



## Jad (Jun 23, 2015)

Even though I haven't kept up with the Gaiden because it's ass.

I predict this happening in this weeks chapter. Lee Jr. saves the manga.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 23, 2015)

> I doubt Sakura stays at home



Considering Sakura can get a loan.. it means she does have a work. 

Or her business doesn't need for her to leave her home...

---

The thing I'm curious is why did they need a new house?


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 23, 2015)

I want to see more of Sasuke and if Naruto has to die for that to happen, then so be it.

Hell... name the manga Uchiha because thats what it really about.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 23, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Considering Sakura can get a loan.. it means she does have a work.



Guess you guys are right.  Two works to make up for Sasuke's absence.  Seems like she has a habit of buying expensive houses.  No wonder he left her.


----------



## Venom Snake (Jun 23, 2015)

must be a crap chapter


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 23, 2015)

Sakura's going to mollywhop these bums for most of the chapter. At the very end, they gain an edge on her but before she's taken out Team Naruto shows up.


----------



## tkpirate (Jun 24, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> I dont think we read the same manga.
> The one I read last week shows a partial side view of one of Sasuke's arm, not two arms.



Link removed

even if you don't think Sasuke has two arms in this scan,sasuke isn't fat like in this scan.
it's not a memory.it's Sarada dreaming just like she was few chapters ago.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 24, 2015)

Jad said:


> Even though I haven't kept up with the Gaiden because it's ass.
> 
> I predict this happening in this weeks chapter. Lee Jr. saves the manga.



Wtf is this Jad? I must praised the mighty Gai and Lee for this.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 24, 2015)

The entire chapter will be a fight.  Sakura will show some promise until shin solos her, then a mad sasuke and friends teleport into the lair and fight shin naruto will fight the kid shins, big shin shows a new technique that he says he gained through the uchiha power accepting him as a host and itachi gets revived.


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 24, 2015)

I predict the shins running like crazy when they see orochimaru. (or limping if Sakura got to them first.)


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2015)

eyeknockout said:


> The entire chapter will be a fight.  Sakura will show some promise until shin solos her, then a mad sasuke and friends teleport into the lair and fight shin naruto will fight the kid shins, big shin shows a new technique that he says he gained through the uchiha power accepting him as a host and* itachi gets revived*.


----------



## Obitomo (Jun 24, 2015)

I predict we finally get to see more characters and the 'Who's my mum' shit to finally be pushed aside.


----------



## Eveletta (Jun 24, 2015)

Obitomo said:


> I predict we finally get to see more characters and the 'Who's my mum' shit to finally be pushed aside.


I think at the end Sarada will want not know who her "real" mother.


----------



## MyAlterEgoHere (Jun 24, 2015)

ColossalBeltloop said:


> Does anyone remember that April Moon episode of Batman Beyond, where the good guy surgeon helps create robo-hybrid criminals because they kidnapped his wife, only to realize his wife was cheating on him with the lead kidnapper the whole time? So in the end, the doctor pretends he's going to fix up the leader's battle wounds obtained from fighting Batman. But it's implied he brutally murders him instead.<dramatic fade out>
> 
> So instead of smashy smashy boom boom Sakura, it'd be pretty rad if she did some surgery hax, where the moment Shin tries to attack, Sakura simply activates her "healing" jutsu which causes his internal organs to collapse, his bones twist out of joint, and his body becomes a pile of blinking mush on the ground.
> 
> Would certainly help speed things up if there's only 2 chapters left.



Sakura didn't operate on Shin. Shin was controlling the tools with his Sharingan. She was just chatting with him while he patches himself up with his spare parts.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 24, 2015)

If Evil doesn't show, I think it's safe to say it's a fight chapter with nothing on Sarada's parentage. She typically gives early spoilers when there's plenty of jimmies to be rustled.


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 24, 2015)

Rai was here and he was ready to spoil us  but nooo evil didn't wanna show up 

What happens? is it good? did they finsh the shins?  are they all going back to konoha? are they going back to konoha expect for Sasuke because hes a douche?

wtf is happening?


----------



## SofiiBenavidezz (Jun 24, 2015)

Yeah, Karin isn't in the movie. She has never been an important character to the manga or anime anyways. 

I really hope to see some Sakura action in this chapter. And even Sarada in the next ones. I am tired of Kishi's male preference :/


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 24, 2015)

Pinkarette said:


> No spoilers this week?
> Does this mean the chapter is incredibly bad even for this Gaiden standard?


I guess whatever happens in this chapter is not enough to rustle people's jimmies so maybe Evil thinks that the chapter is boring,or something happened,it's huge but s/he wants to see our reaction once we read the chapter tomorrow.

Btw I believe that Sakura will do something at beginning,Sasuke will teleport everyone where she is (explaining how his jutsu works)and Naruto will save her at right moment or something,defeating some shins in the process...
In other words everyone will do something.So the chapter won't create a huge shitstorm in the Telegrams...who knows


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 24, 2015)

The spoiler thread has some stupid shit again by the way.

Guess I'll predict to be on topic, Sakura beats up shin, shin flash backs.....thats as boring as it sounds


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 24, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> The spoiler thread has some stupid shit again by the way.
> 
> Guess I'll predict to be on topic, Sakura beats up shin, shin flash backs.....thats as boring as it sounds




Don't point to it yo 
It should get as little attention as possible


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 24, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Don't point to it yo
> It should get as little attention as possible


I wanted to give a warning  Well it got deleted anyway.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 24, 2015)

hailebaile said:


> Rai was here and he was ready to spoil us  but nooo evil didn't wanna show up
> 
> What happens? is it good? did they finsh the shins?  are they all going back to konoha? are they going back to konoha expect for Sasuke because hes a douche?
> 
> wtf is happening?



My prediction: Sasuke leaves again after this is dealt with.


The thug life is too stronk in this one. ck


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 24, 2015)

Let's hear it one time for Sharingan.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 24, 2015)

This chapter is going to be all about Kiba


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 24, 2015)

Xeogran said:


> This chapter is going to be all about Kiba



Best Prediction Ever


----------



## Trojan (Jun 24, 2015)

Sorry, but what is there to Kiba's character anyway? His delusion of becoming a Hokage?


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 24, 2015)

Nope, I just want to see some proper closure for Kiba so I can be done with this series.


----------



## Zef (Jun 24, 2015)

No Evil = Nothing shitstorm worthy

And it'll most likely be that way until the Gaiden ends. After the "Revelation" made in chapter 7 I don't see how anyone can expect something in future chapters to top that drama.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 24, 2015)

it's a trap.

Something incrdibly ridiculous happens this chapter and evil wants us to believe that nothing happens at all. 

Maybe Sakura dies


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 24, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Maybe Sakura dies


And her ghost is in the movie


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 24, 2015)

Zef said:


> No Evil = Nothing shitstorm worthy
> 
> And it'll most likely be that way until the Gaiden ends. After the "Revelation" made in chapter 7 I don't see how anyone can expect something in future chapters to top that drama.



Yeah I can see this. Last week Evil did not really give any thing. So this chapter will be simple people fight Shin and win.The end.

 Sarada tell Sakura she does not care if she is her real mother or not. She is to her and they go back home.That way Kishi dont have to think up any details and Kishi(to me at lest) was never really a detail type writer.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 24, 2015)

2 page  -   sakura vs shin
1 page  -   sasuke and taka,naruto talks 
4 page  -   shin's flashback
2 page  -   sasuke stomps shin
3 page  -   sakura and sarada 
5 page  -   sasuke or sakura's flashback

=17 page


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 24, 2015)

or

4 page - shin vs sakura
2 page - orochimaru and sasuke talk
4 page - shins flashback
1 page - karin
1 page - sasuke and taka arrives
5 page - sasuke or sakura's flashback

 =17  page


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm content with a simple chapter that just has fighting. Have kind of gotten sick of all this who's the mother shit.


----------



## arokh (Jun 24, 2015)

I predict another awesome chapter for normal people and another dozen hate threads by the tards


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 24, 2015)

Must be a lackluster, no drama related chapter if there isn't even *one* minor spoiler out about the chapter


----------



## runsakurarun (Jun 24, 2015)

I predict Sakura vs Shin mirroring Tsunade vs Kabuto; with medical related techniques, battle knives, chakra scalpels, nerve disrupting jutsu and the like. Sakura uses Byakugo to recover fr Shin's weapons while he uses a brand new, Sharingan related medical jutsu. Probably fire related. 

The adults play with the Shinions while Sarada and Cho take on the little time space monster. Resulting in them getting transported to another dimension. Next week: Sakura sends chakra to Sasuke to help find the kids.


----------



## Orochi92 (Jun 24, 2015)

I predict Sakura solos


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> Anyway i predict more Rinnegan hype



Welcome to the team. 

Hope Sasuke moves everyone to Shin's hideout with Amenotejikara. Shin attempts to flee via Kamui, only to see Sasuke waiting for him in Kamui's time-space.

#blinkkillsself


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 24, 2015)

For those who are wondering, there is still no spoilage on either 2ch or Baidu. The OP 791 spoiler page is on Baidu, but nothing Nardo related (yet). 

No new information going around so far today except a few more things from the movie which, I suppose, can glean a little more of what to expect for the rest of this Gaiden.



Arles Celes said:


> Folks here are just being such hardcore tsunderes



I'm of the firm belief that the same people will always complain about something no matter what happens.


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2015)

What's with all this Kiba talk? Why not discussing something that is actually relevant.

Like Sarada's mother...


*Spoiler*: __ 



And Rinnegan.


----------



## sugarmaple (Jun 24, 2015)

I predict an Oro cliffhanger


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 24, 2015)

I just want to see Sasuke wreck some shit or at least show his dimension hopping jutsu. Just give me one Kishi.


----------



## arokh (Jun 24, 2015)

Hopefully Kiba will not appear in the gaiden as he is not interesting at all and is weaker than Sakura.


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2015)

arokh said:


> Hopefully Kiba will not appear in the gaiden as he is not interesting at all and is weaker than Sakura.



So true.

Even the main character shat in his face; dog boy gets no respect.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 24, 2015)

Klue said:


> What's with all this Kiba talk? Why not discussing something that is actually relevant.
> 
> Like Sarada's mother...
> 
> ...


The rinnegan is not at full power without the sharingan...there now Klue!!!


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2015)

MS81 said:


> The rinnegan is not at full power without the sharingan...there now Klue!!!



Asura + *Indra* chakra.


----------



## Cord (Jun 24, 2015)

Few reminders:

1. Don't spam this thread with posts that aren't your predictions for the next chapter.
2. If you want to discuss a particular issue that isn't relevant to the next chapter, feel free to create a thread for that in the Library.
3. Don't spam this thread with posts asking for Evil.
4. Don't spam this thread with posts asking for spoilers.

You'll have them soon. If not, then just wait for the chapter itself like the rest of us are doing.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 24, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> 3. Don't spam this thread with posts asking for Evil.
> 4. Don't spam this thread with posts asking for spoilers.



How are these two seperate points Cordy


----------



## Cord (Jun 24, 2015)

Because Evil isn't the only person providing spoilers here.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 24, 2015)

Klue said:


> Asura + *Indra* chakra.



You still need the sharingan to even have the rinnegan...lol
ck

Shin tell everyone about the threat that's coming to earth and Sasuke and Naruto warns other villages about the threat that's coming. How many chapters are left?


----------



## Itza (Jun 24, 2015)

Next chapter:

They arrive at the cave.
Team 7 reunion.
The Shins attacks them.
Chou chou is eating chips (why not?) And question if Shin is her father.
Sarada look to Sakura.

My predictions...


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 24, 2015)

Well, given that the movie ads keep saying Sarada is Sauce and Sakura's, I am expecting some convoluted explanation that she did, in fact, burst forth from Sakura's uterus at the very end of this little story. A chorus of complaints will come from those who fell for the red herring stating that "it's bad writing" and the shippers will rejoice.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 24, 2015)

Itza said:


> Next chapter:
> 
> They arrive at the cave.
> Team 7 reunion.
> ...



If ChouChou immediately denied any possibility for Yamato being her real dad then why would she even consider the baldy mutant?


----------



## Itza (Jun 24, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> If ChouChou immediately denied any possibility for Yamato being her real dad then why would she even consider the baldy mutant?




Because, she is subnormal.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 24, 2015)

MS81 said:


> You still need the sharingan to even have the rinnegan...lol


Not really, just need the chakra.

Having Indra's chakra may have an effect on the eyes, having both Indra and Asura's certainly would result in the Rinnegan, but nobody's explicitly said that the eyes need to be Eien no Mangekyō Sharingan, Mangekyō Sharingan, or even just Sharingan in order to make that progression to the Rinnegan; Kabuto, Orochimaru and Madara didn't have the whole picture.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 24, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> If ChouChou immediately denied any possibility for Yamato being her real dad then why would she even consider the baldy mutant?



Maybe because his head looks like a potato? She loves chips and all...


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 24, 2015)

*Well...*



Otaku Shrink said:


> Well, given that the movie ads keep saying Sarada is Sauce and Sakura's, I am expecting some convoluted explanation that she did, in fact, burst forth from Sakura's uterus at the very end of this little story. A chorus of complaints will come from those who fell for the red herring stating that "it's bad writing" and the shippers will rejoice.



I wouldn't trust movie ads as a reliable source, first because they never spoil anything as viewers got constantly trolled by characters who only appear for a few seconds despite being portrayed repeatedly in propaganda.

Besides, that doesn't change the fact married couples can have children of a diferent parent. Bonds>Blood


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 24, 2015)

Next chapter: 
Sakura does exceptionally well at holding her own but is almost one shotted
Sasuke saves Sakura and she Sasuke-kun's for old time's sake
Sarada sees a heartwarming moment between Sasuke and Sakura, starts not caring about blood relation
Karin arrives!! and Sarada is once again, conflicted

Sasuke still doesn't eat those chips.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 24, 2015)

*Well...*

Don't take this seriously but what if Karin killed Sakura, her parents and impersonated the former for the past 12 years?

Lulz but even Evil wouldn't find a way to spill that out!


----------



## Corvida (Jun 24, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> Don't take this seriously but what if Karin killed Sakura, her parents and impersonated the former for the past 12 years?
> 
> Lulz but even Evil wouldn't find a way to spill that out!



More pausible than Saskar having a love affair


----------



## MS81 (Jun 24, 2015)

SaiST said:


> Not really, just need the chakra.
> 
> Having Indra's chakra may have an effect on the eyes, having both Indra and Asura's certainly would result in the Rinnegan, but nobody's explicitly said that the eyes need to be Eien no Mangekyō Sharingan, Mangekyō Sharingan, or even just Sharingan in order to make that progression to the Rinnegan; Kabuto, Orochimaru and Madara didn't have the whole picture.


So why obito eyes didn't evolve into the rinnegan after having the juubi chakra and hagoromo's?
And he had ashura chakra before absorbing juubi...


----------



## Knowna (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok prediction  

As Sakura is getting ready to go berserk the young shins seemingly turn on the Father for being a asswhole 
Sakura tells them to get behind her, since she is in mother bear mode  
She pummels Father Shin and knocks him out 
But wait plot twist! Young shins actually just wanted to trick her into lowering her guard. Then bam they sneak attack Saku! 
That's when Sauce & co arrive 
Saucy see's Saku injured, and we get a "you hurt my Bulma" moment 
Sarada runs to her mom, and starts crying for the 10th time 
She says "Mama I'm so glad you're ok, I love you even if we aren't blood related" 
Sauce pulls a deadpan face  Sakura looks confused 
She says "WTF are you talking about!? Of course we're blood related! 
Sarada looks wide eyed Suigetsu turns into a puddle Oreo looks unimpressed (mainly due to Saku not being killed) 
Naruto wonders why Uchiwas can't go 10 seconds without making everyone feel tensed 
Chocho offers Juggo some salty chips (a gesture with important symbolism)


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2015)

MS81 said:


> You still need the sharingan to even have the rinnegan...lol
> ck



Indra's chakra contains the Sharingan, no differently than Obito. What happened when Kakashi acquired Obito's chakra?



SaiST said:


> Not really, just need the chakra.



Which is the source of any ability (bloodline or otherwise). 

This is the main issue I take with the separation of the two ocular powers. It doesn't really make sense at a chakra level. Indra's power is there; why can't they access his chakra abilities?

Wait, let me rephrase that. 

Why can't they utilize genjutsu and both single eye Mangekyou abilities? Susano'o is still fair game.



And honestly, I don't think Nagato and Obito really matter. Each focused on a handful of abilities afforded by Madara's chakra power. Nagato fought during a time when the relationship between the two doujutsu wasn't made clear.

Come to think about it, not even Madara showcased his full ocular potential. Vote fight with Hashirama did not feature his 1-2 Mangekyou powers, and he never bothered with most of the Pain jutsu.



SaiST said:


> Having Indra's chakra may have an effect on the eyes, having both Indra and Asura's certainly would result in the Rinnegan, but nobody's explicitly said that the eyes need to be Eien no Mangekyō Sharingan, Mangekyō Sharingan, or even just Sharingan in order to make that progression to the Rinnegan.



Final stop suggest the same thing:

*Spoiler*: __ 






			
				ShouenSuki said:
			
		

> Kabuto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				takL said:
			
		

> hey! welcome back klue!
> almost word for word,
> 
> 
> ...



And naruhodo for good measure:



			
				Kabuto said:
			
		

> What waits when you progress beyond the Sharingan: The Rinnegan.



takL, also translated it again for me when I couldn't find the above quote:


			
				takL said:
			
		

> Kabuto"Sure enough, just as speculated…" "Where sharingan ends up is…(/the last stop/terminal for sharingan is…)" "rinnegan, after all...."







Only the name of Kaguya's eye suggest otherwise, and that's considering we are still without an explanation for what it is exactly.

Frustrating.



SaiST said:


> Kabuto, Orochimaru and Madara didn't have the whole picture.



Transmigrate mess aside, those three were pretty spot on. Nothing told to us was really invalidated. The Senju and Uchiha of interest for Rinne production, were Hashirama, Madara, and Sasuke.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 24, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Ok prediction



Fixed!


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 24, 2015)

Nagato using Susanoo would of been a bigger asspull then Kasashi honestly.

Susanoo has been shown that it is linked to the Uchiha who awakened it's chakra not the eyes itself they are only used to awaken it in the first place which is why Madara was able to use it without eyes and it can only be awakened with Uchiha chakra.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 24, 2015)

Corvida said:


> More pausible than Saskar having a love affair



So true.


----------



## TypicalKiller (Jun 24, 2015)

Why are spoilers not out yet?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 24, 2015)

Maybe because Evil is thinking of complicated shit, and searching in every volume for some words!


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 24, 2015)

TypicalKiller said:


> Why are spoilers not out yet?



Because it's to early just wait a bit.


----------



## TypicalKiller (Jun 24, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Because it's to early just wait a bit.



Its already 9 min into Thursday where I live, usually they arr already out like 2-3 hours earlier.


----------



## Raventhal (Jun 24, 2015)

MS81 said:


> So why obito eyes didn't evolve into the rinnegan after having the juubi chakra and hagoromo's?
> And he had ashura chakra before absorbing juubi...



Established logic with sharingan doesn't always work.  Just like how its the chakra that creates the sharigan not their eyes being special itself was established by Tobirama. 

Yet Kakashi didn't keep his when Obito awaken the sharingan in Kakashi's eyes.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 24, 2015)

has anybody posted any spoilers in this thread yet


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 24, 2015)

TypicalKiller said:


> Its already 9 min into Thursday where I live, usually they arr already out like 2-3 hours earlier.


Oh it's only 2m where i'm at so i'm not really on edge.



A. Waltz said:


> has anybody posted any spoilers in this thread yet


Nah.


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Nagato using Susanoo would of been a bigger asspull then Kasashi honestly.
> 
> Susanoo has been shown that it is linked to the Uchiha who awakened it's chakra not the eyes itself they are only used to awaken it in the first place which is why Madara was able to use it without eyes and it can only be awakened with Uchiha chakra.



Susano'o is linked to the *strength of the user's chakra*. Opening the Mangekyou in both eyes will guarantee the requirement is met.

Obito is a fine example.

His left Mangekyou was awakened while in the possession of a non-Uchiha. Becoming 10 Tails Jinchuuriki increased Obito's chakra strength with Six Path powers. As a result, Kakashi was able to utilize the Full-Body Susano'o after receiving strong Uchiha chakra.

Chakra strength is also tied to the level in which Susano'o can be materialized. As Sasuke's hate and anger grew, his chakra powers increased, and Susano'o did too as a result.

If chakra is the key, then the eye's presence may provide enough fuel to build it. Eyes also produce the original owner's chakra:





Nothing I can think of would prevent access to Susano'o even when used by someone that isn't the original owner.


----------



## Zef (Jun 24, 2015)

If there were spoilers they would either be posted on the front page, or in the spoiler thread. 


Cordelia said:


> Few reminders:
> 
> 1. Don't spam this thread with posts that aren't your predictions for the next chapter.
> 2. If you want to discuss a particular issue that isn't relevant to the next chapter, feel free to create a thread for that in the Library.
> ...


----------



## MissShoujo (Jun 24, 2015)

Next chapter is likely going to just be fighting due to Naruto saying he'll talk to Sasuke after everything has been sorted. (also, hence no spoilers)


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2015)

Next chapter is a big one.


----------



## Six (Jun 24, 2015)

Hopefully Sakura gets trolled by Shin.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 24, 2015)

Raventhal said:


> Established logic with sharingan doesn't always work.  Just like how its the chakra that creates the sharigan not their eyes being special itself was established by Tobirama.
> 
> Yet Kakashi didn't keep his when Obito awaken the sharingan in Kakashi's eyes.



Kakashi did have mangekyou, he just didn't know how to unlock it. 

Also sage chakra increased his sharingan to EMS level, but I guess you have to die before the rinnegan unlocks. 
Notice that both madara and Sasuke died before unlocking the rinnegan...


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 24, 2015)

i hope it wont be a fight only chapter


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 24, 2015)

/\ At best the fight will only last for a single chapter if that will make you happy.
Really Shin is way out gun and out number for this so call fight to last more then that.


----------



## Deynard (Jun 24, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> i hope it wont be a fight only chapter



Gaiden ends in next 2 chapters.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 24, 2015)

looks like the chapter so shitty that arent worthy Evil's spoilers

or its the most troll chapter eva and Evil herself melting down the chair


----------



## Itza (Jun 24, 2015)

The duration of Gaiden is  of 10 chapters?


----------



## Shattering (Jun 24, 2015)

Harbour said:


> looks like the chapter so shitty that arent worthy Evil's spoilers
> 
> or its the most troll chapter eva and Evil herself melting down the chair



Sakura is the mother and Naruto/Sasuke kick Shin's ass so badly he dies or something similar, that's pretty much the reason Evil is not here.


----------



## llazy77 (Jun 24, 2015)

Itza said:


> The duration of Gaiden is  of 10 chapters?



Yes 1 Volume = 10 Chapters Naruto ends next week


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 24, 2015)

Itza said:


> The duration of Gaiden is  of 10 chapters?



Doubt. At least two more chapters than that.


----------



## Teachan (Jun 24, 2015)

Shattering said:


> Sakura is the mother and Naruto/Sasuke kick Shin's ass so badly he dies or something similar,



...and then, Gaiden ends.  That's the only outcome of this prediction. 



Shattering said:


> that's pretty much the reason Evil is not here.



If THAT is what happens, Evil would have been here earlier than usual.



I predict fights, fight and more fights.  Maybe even something from Kakashi.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 24, 2015)

I predict Mamakura kicking some ass.


----------



## Itza (Jun 24, 2015)

llazy77 said:


> Yes 1 Volume = 10 Chapters Naruto ends next week



Thanks 



sasusakucannon said:


> Doubt. At least two more chapters than that.



It could be. I read about it on other sites ... nothing is confirmed, as I know.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 24, 2015)

llazy77 said:


> Yes 1 Volume = 10 Chapters Naruto ends next week



Not quite, there've been several 11 chapter volumes as well. 12 aren't unheard of, but still kinda rare.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2015)

Sakura's going to stomp on these bums this entire chapter, her and Sarada. 

Shin and his clones are jokes. Naruto and Sasuke don't even need to take them seriously.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 24, 2015)

Sakura gonna kick some ass and then we'll have the red herring cleared up. SS reunion and then the end. lol.


----------



## Akiretsu (Jun 24, 2015)

I predict Gaiden will end in 4-5 chapters. 

2 for the resolution with Shin
2-3 for the set up with Boruto The Movie

That still leaves the publishers plenty of time to print and distribute. Obviously if it does end at 10 chapters, they'll tell us this week. 

Also, just want to say that 10 chapters were never  confirmed to be the length of Gaiden, that's still a rumor.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 24, 2015)

> 2 for the resolution with Shin
> 2-3 for the set up with Boruto The Movie



Kishi can do this in 1 chapter.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 24, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> i hope it wont be a fight only chapter



I would hope not. Didn't Sakura beat Shin in one panel before the Ten-Tails swept them away? 
Lol @ useless, post surgery Shin taking a whole chapter to defeat.


----------



## Rai (Jun 24, 2015)

Not bad chapter.

No way this is ending in 1 more chapter.


----------



## Sora (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Not bad chapter.
> 
> No way this is ending in 1 more chapter.



tell us what happens!


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Not bad chapter.
> 
> No way this is ending in 1 more chapter.



So, people will kill themselves over it.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 24, 2015)

What happens in it Rai?!


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm guessing there is a lot of right scenes


----------



## Nyusatsu (Jun 24, 2015)

Give us a little taste rai pls


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Not bad chapter.
> 
> No way this is ending in 1 more chapter.



interesting

does it feature new fighting tech?


----------



## Phemt (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Not bad chapter.
> 
> No way this is ending in 1 more chapter.



I don't know what gave you the impression that it can't be ending in the next chapter, but the Gaiden is 1 volume long that's due on August 4th.

The last chapter could be longer or there could be an additional chapter with it.


----------



## Rai (Jun 24, 2015)

Sarada's fighting style...same as her mama!


----------



## animeboy12 (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sarada's fighting style...same as her mama!



So Sakura doesn't solo?.....lame


----------



## Nyusatsu (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sarada's fighting style...same as her mama!



Karin or sakura?? hue hue hue


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 24, 2015)

So she can use chakra enhanced strength?


----------



## Akiretsu (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sarada's fighting style...same as her mama!



Damn, add that with the sharingan, Boruto better not get clipped.


----------



## Sora (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sarada's fighting style...same as her mama!



Sarada's gonna fight!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2015)

animeboy12 said:


> So Sakura doesn't solo?.....lame



It was always going to be Sakura and Sarada vs Shin and his clones.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sarada's fighting style...same as her mama!



Awesome


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> No way this is ending in 1 more chapter.




As expected.


----------



## Rai (Jun 24, 2015)

Shin father betrayed by Shin jr...


----------



## Sora (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Shin father betrayed by Shin jr...



as expected


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sarada's fighting style...same as her mama!



Sakura owning is to be expected, but little Sarada holding her own with MS users?


----------



## Akiretsu (Jun 24, 2015)

Rai, does Naruto redeem himself? I don't care for particulars, i just want to know if he does a good showing.


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 24, 2015)

So the Shins are going to side with Sakura? How obvious. I wonder if she's going to adopt them in the end. I'll break my ribs from laughing if Kishi's lame theme is about this.


----------



## Itza (Jun 24, 2015)

Thaks ℜai *_*

More? plz ;w;


----------



## Knowna (Jun 24, 2015)

So Sarada's really gonna get some onion bros!?


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 24, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Sakura owning is to be expected, but little Sarada holding her own with MS users?



I don't think Rai said anything about holding her own against MS users. Rai said that her fighting style is like Sakura's. Most likely she's been training under Sakura to learn some of her fighting techniques is what I'm thinking.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Shin father betrayed by Shin jr...



 Sakura seduced the young blood


----------



## Phemt (Jun 24, 2015)

It's gonna take till morning (meaning until the chapter is out) for Rai to spill the beans about the whole chapter.

Goodbye.


----------



## Rai (Jun 24, 2015)

I never said Sakura's side...


----------



## Sora (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I never said Sakura's side...



so Shin betrays Shin Sr to align with...orochimaru....?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I never said Sakura's side...





Orochimaru?


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I never said Sakura's side...





ty for the spoilers ℜai


----------



## SSRules (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I never said Sakura's side...



Trolling Rai?


----------



## Knowna (Jun 24, 2015)

Please don't say Oreo's side!?  Another twist....


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I never said Sakura's side...



Then Oro's?


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Shin father betrayed by Shin jr...



Lol, what? 


Rai, you already know my question.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2015)

I really hope Sarada gets a better "main jutsu" than Sakura's Falcon Punch, that's lame as hell. Boruto gets a Chidori/Rasengan fusion. 

The least Kishi can do is give her something better than that crap. I mean, that'll rarely hit someone.


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I never said Sakura's side...



I didn't see you say any side. Just that Shin betrays Shin Jr. o.O How is that suggesting anyone is going to her side? I guess I don't get it.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I never said Sakura's side...



Oh shit.

Karin the mastermind, incoming? Or maybe Orochimaru, since he could potentially be a real threat to even Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Gandy (Jun 24, 2015)

So the Shin Junior(s?) did plot something on their own?


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Just that Shin betrays Shin Jr. o.O



Think you got it reverse.


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 24, 2015)

Gandy said:


> So the Shin Junior(s?) did plot something on their own?



Maybe the Shin Jrs. are gonna pull a Black Zetsu and say that they were never actually spawned from Shin Sr? And they're the harbingers or whatever of the movie villain?


----------



## Rai (Jun 24, 2015)

Of course their own side.

No Rinnegan this week.


----------



## Hitt (Jun 24, 2015)

Rai you magnificent bastard.


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Of course their own side.
> 
> No Rinnegan this week.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 24, 2015)

Klue said:


> Think you got it reverse.



Yeah I did. Had to re-read it. So Shin Jr. betrays his father. I thought the kid was already dead? Unless we're talking about the clones.


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 24, 2015)

I can't.

Oro is doing some shit, building himself a paraguayan Uchiha army, meanwhile Naruto/Kakashi's idea of controlling him is just let Yamato watch the door. kek

ed. ahh fighting for themselves. lame.


----------



## Sora (Jun 24, 2015)

Shin Sr. had it coming anyway

lame ass villain


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2015)

Sigh.

What about the Mangekyou Sharingan? Anything interesting there? Perhaps clues to how Shin's ability works? Maybe why he holds two jutsu in a single eye.


----------



## Akiretsu (Jun 24, 2015)

Does Suigetsu get some action, Rai?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sarada's fighting style...same as her mama!


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 24, 2015)

*Well...*

The shitstorm begins!


----------



## Gandy (Jun 24, 2015)

What goes around comes around~


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 24, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Then Oro's?



or baby ten-tails


----------



## Rai (Jun 24, 2015)

Sasuke cares about his wife.

Sarada smiles looking the two of them.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke cares about his wife.
> 
> Sarada smiles looking the two of them.



We already knew that Rai.

lol Karin.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke cares about his wife.
> 
> Sarada smiles looking the two of them.



Even though they've never kissed?


----------



## Sora (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke cares about his wife.
> 
> Sarada smiles looking the two of them.



awh Sasuke is such a changed man!


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke cares about his wife.
> 
> Sarada smiles looking the two of them.



Wait, how did they arrive at Shin's location without Sasuke's ocular power?


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke cares about his wife.
> 
> Sarada smiles looking the two of them.



 As expected.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke cares about his wife.
> 
> Sarada smiles looking the two of them.


----------



## Rai (Jun 24, 2015)

Klue said:


> Wait, how did they arrive at Shin's location without Sasuke's ocular power?



They're flying using Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o.


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2015)

Maybe they haven't traveled there yet? Is this chapter Sakura dealing with the Shin's solo, while the Hokage's group stands around doing nothing?


----------



## bluemiracle (Jun 24, 2015)

Marsala said:


> Even though they've never kissed?



Child conception without mouth involved.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 24, 2015)

Marsala said:


> Even though they've never kissed?



Keep believing in such a nosense.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 24, 2015)

No Rinnegan?


Wasn't Sasuke about to pull some Kaguya level shit right there?



Marsala said:


> Even though they've never kissed?



They'll have enough time to have their first kiss once Sasuke comes home.


----------



## Six (Jun 24, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> I predict Stepmamakura kicking some ass.



Its plausible, not likely. And fixed


----------



## Phemt (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> They're flying using Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o.



Flying? They arrive to the dimension Shin is at by flying there?


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 24, 2015)

*Well...*



ℜai said:


> They're flying using Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o.



Dude is gonna crash the roof with a megazord, way to do a rescue blockhead!


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke cares about his wife.
> 
> Sarada smiles looking the two of them.



Honestly, people troll but he seems to care more about Sakura than Sarada. This is depressing. Kishi is such a hack of a writer.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 24, 2015)

Is the baby drama over? Some action from Queen Sarada? Yessssss!


----------



## Rai (Jun 24, 2015)

Sasuke grabs Shin father with Perfect Susano'o.

I think he breaks all his bones.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 24, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Flying? They arrive to the dimension Shin is at by flying there?



And here I thought Sasuke had been using a smaller scale of Kaguya's dimension jumping to conduct his investigation.


So much for that.


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> They're flying using Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o.



Son of a bitch.


----------



## Sora (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke grabs Shin father with Perfect Susano'o.
> 
> I think he breaks all his bones.



holy sheet

don't mess with Sasuke's family


----------



## bluemiracle (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke grabs Shin father with Perfect Susano'o.
> 
> I think he breaks all his bones.



Hmmm ouch


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke cares about his wife.
> 
> Sarada smiles looking the two of them.



Aw 



ℜai said:


> They're flying using Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o.



Nice!


----------



## Cord (Jun 24, 2015)

> I think he breaks all his bones.


No mercy.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke grabs Shin father with Perfect Susano'o.
> 
> I think he breaks all his bones.



Haha excellent.


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke grabs Shin father with Perfect Susano'o.
> 
> I think he breaks all his bones.



Not a good week for Shin Sir


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke grabs Shin father with Perfect Susano'o.
> 
> I think he breaks all his bones.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 24, 2015)

Luiz said:


> And here I thought Sasuke had been using a smaller scale of Kaguya's dimension jumping to conduct his investigation.
> 
> 
> So much for that.



Who said otherwise? He stated so and it's what he's doing in the movie.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke grabs Shin father with Perfect Susano'o.
> 
> I think he breaks all his bones.





ouch.

That?s for the waifu


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke grabs Shin father with Perfect Susano'o.
> 
> I think he breaks all his bones.


----------



## Akiretsu (Jun 24, 2015)

So Naruto and Co doesn't do anything?....Sadness...


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 24, 2015)

Sarada has Sakura fighting style. Flying perfect Susanoo. Sasuke cares about Sakura and Sarada smiles. Shin Jr. betrays Shin Father. It looks Sasuke breaks all Shin Father's bones...  things look ok for the good guys ... but you still think it doesn't end next chapter... so wth happens in the last page to you think otherwise, Rai?


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke grabs Shin father with Perfect Susano'o.
> 
> I think he breaks all his bones.



Damn... don't fuck with Sasuke's family. He'll kill a bitch.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 24, 2015)

The Sauce don't play games when fuckers mess with his family.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 24, 2015)

Pfft. Its hilarious that Shin thought he had a remote chance against either Naruto or Sasuke when they get serious.


----------



## Rai (Jun 24, 2015)

Shin father is not dead.

I think Sasuke wants to interrogate him.


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 24, 2015)

Akiretsu said:


> So Naruto and Co doesn't do anything?....Sadness...



Naruto is there to do what was Sakura's job in the last. He's the friendly, supportive girl friend.



ℜai said:


> Shin father is not dead.
> 
> I think Sasuke wants to interrogate him.



In a perfect manga, we'd watch Ino in action.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 24, 2015)

*Well...*



Uchisians said:


> Is the baby drama over? Some action from Queen Sarada? Yessssss!



The mother drama is over already, the only point was to give Sarada Uzumaki genes so that it wouldn't be an asspull when she awokens the Rinnegan on her own.

Now Kishi is going to showcase how family isn't made of blood but bonds with Sasuke and Sakura engaged in some celibate Buddhist marriage where spiritual love makes up for lack of physical contact.


----------



## Six (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice logic in this thread, 1 moment of affection makes up for 12 years of absence


----------



## greatestchange (Jun 24, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> The Sauce don't play games when fuckers mess with his family.



Yep, because he's the only one that gets to do that job


----------



## Rai (Jun 24, 2015)

There is a lot of Shin jr....

Shin jr clones vs Naruto's clones


----------



## Phemt (Jun 24, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Nice logic in this thread, 1 moment of affection makes up for 12 years of absence



lol Karin.


----------



## Sora (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> There is a lot of Shin jr....
> 
> Shin jr clones vs Naruto's clones



Sasuke gets the big guy
Naruto left with the scraps


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 24, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> The mother drama is over already, the only point was to give Sarada Uzumaki genes so that it wouldn't be an asspull when she awokens the Rinnegan on her own.
> 
> Now Kishi is going to showcase how family isn't made of blood but bonds with Sasuke and Sakura engaged in some celibate Buddhist marriage where spiritual love makes up for lack of physical contact.


Sarada can't awaken the Rinnegan without Indra and Asura chakra. She's not Indra's incarnate nor Asura's incarnate.

And Sasuke and Sakura are married. This is reiterated several times by both Sakura and Sasuke. Its not a 'celibate marriage'.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> There is a lot of Shin jr....
> 
> Shin jr clones vs Naruto's clones



Rai, you said it was "not bad" of a chapter, but so far it seems like a Shin and Shin jr centric chapter.

That's bad.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jun 24, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Nice logic in this thread, 1 moment of affection makes up for 12 years of absence



But the absence was legit seeing how Naruto gets overpowered and taken


----------



## Six (Jun 24, 2015)

Phemt said:


> lol Karin.



Who brought up Sarada's mother?
Oh I see haha , you've finally accepted that Sasuke banged Karin and Sarada popped out?
*Progress!!!!!!!*

There's hope for SS yet


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 24, 2015)

So Kishi's giving Naruto the trash while Sasuke takes the big gun?


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> There is a lot of Shin jr....
> 
> Shin jr clones vs Naruto's clones



This gaiden needs to end with a mass adoption of the Shin jrs. They're too cute.


----------



## Tokoya (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> There is a lot of Shin jr....
> 
> Shin jr clones vs Naruto's clones


Naruto trying to redeem himself huh? lol


----------



## Oracle of Delphi (Jun 24, 2015)

931 guests!!

Keep the spoilers coming, Rai. Please!

So Orochimaru and co. just stand there while Team 7 and Sarada are fighting? How about Chouchou?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 24, 2015)

I pity shin, he just operated on himself too ._.


----------



## Rai (Jun 24, 2015)

Sasuke punches fat Shin jr with Susanoo's arm.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke punches fat Shin jr with Susanoo's arm.



Fat shin jr? New type of shin?


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke punches fat Shin jr with Susanoo's arm.



  

Sasuke doing all kinds of stomping this chapter.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 24, 2015)

No mercy on Junior onions too? ._.


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke cares about his wife.
> 
> Sarada smiles looking the two of them.



Annnwww


----------



## Sora (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke punches *fat *Shin jr with Susanoo's arm.



wtf how many types of shin jr are there!?!


----------



## Rima (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke cares about his wife.
> 
> Sarada smiles looking the two of them.



       .


----------



## Gandy (Jun 24, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> I pity shin, he just operated on himself too ._.



Yep...he should have saved the effort


----------



## Corvida (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke punches fat Shin jr with Susanoo's arm.



All right-that?s onion abuse.


----------



## Tokoya (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke punches fat Shin jr with Susanoo's arm.


Moar on Goatsuke please


----------



## BlueMist (Jun 24, 2015)

Rai, thank you for the spoilers! 



Black Mask said:


> The mother drama is over already, the only point was to give Sarada Uzumaki genes so that it wouldn't be an asspull when she awokens the Rinnegan on her own.
> 
> Now Kishi is going to showcase how family isn't made of blood but bonds with Sasuke and Sakura engaged in some celibate Buddhist marriage where spiritual love makes up for lack of physical contact.



I've been reading this forum for a couple of weeks already and you seem to be the most ignorant person I've ever seen. I wonder where your logic even comes from and how come you are so sure of yourself. I will most definitely stick until the last chapter is out (when you will be proven wrong) just to see your reaction.


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 24, 2015)

Oracle of Delphi said:


> 931 guests!!
> 
> Keep the spoilers coming, Rai. Please!
> 
> So Orochimaru and co. just stand there while Team 7 and Sarada are fighting? How about Chouchou?



She eat chips


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 24, 2015)

Rai, is the baby mama drama answered?


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke punches fat Shin jr with Susanoo's arm.



Damn. I bet he's really mad bc Sakura had to save his ass before and that was not a good look.



Haruka Katana said:


> No mercy on Junior onions too? ._.



They are non Sarada test tubes, not Konohian. So to Kishi, trash. 

They deserved better than this.


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke punches fat Shin jr with Susanoo's arm.



Fat Shin? WTF?


----------



## Phemt (Jun 24, 2015)

BlueMist said:


> Rai, thank you for the spoilers!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading this forum for a couple of weeks already and you seem to be the most ignorant person I've ever seen. I wonder where your logic even comes from and how come you are so sure of yourself. I will most definitely stick until the last chapter is out (when you will be proven wrong) just to see your reaction.



You couldn't have made a better 1st post than that.

Reps.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 24, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> No mercy on Junior onions too? ._.



The Sauce shows no mercy to anyone.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 24, 2015)

Shin is dealt with so he'll leak information next chapter.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> They're flying using Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o.


Some people seriously predicted this last week, too.


----------



## Knowna (Jun 24, 2015)

So I'm guessing Sakumama doesn't show off very much this chapter?


----------



## Rai (Jun 24, 2015)

Orochimaru, Suigetsu and Juugo are not with them.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 24, 2015)

no flashback about sasuke and sakura,sarada? no explanation ?

seems boring chapter


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 24, 2015)

Knowna said:


> So I'm guessing Sakumama doesn't show off very much this chapter?



Seems like it's mostly Sasuke. Guess he wasn't too happy about his performance earlier.


----------



## Six (Jun 24, 2015)

So is it safe to assume Sakura was getting trolled before they arrived?


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 24, 2015)

Ohhhhh Rai, did you miss the second part where: Sarada's fighting style same as mama.
*Punch the ground....*


----------



## Phemt (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Orochimaru, Suigetsu and Juugo are not with them.



So Sasuke didn't take them with him.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 24, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> The mother drama is over already, the only point was to give Sarada Uzumaki genes so that it wouldn't be an asspull when she awokens the Rinnegan on her own.
> 
> Now Kishi is going to showcase how family isn't made of blood but bonds with Sasuke and Sakura engaged in some celibate Buddhist marriage where spiritual love makes up for lack of physical contact.



Yes.  Women should be held to these standards.  To love unconditionally and expect nothing in return.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Orochimaru, Suigetsu and Juugo are not with them.


That sure is suspicious 

I thought Sasuke would take them with him


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for the spoils Rai! 
I can't wait to see some fat Shin jr getting punched action.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 24, 2015)

kishi just dragging this drama, this is getting fucking annoying


----------



## Rai (Jun 24, 2015)

This chapter is about Sasuke and Sarada protecting Sakura.


----------



## BlueMist (Jun 24, 2015)

Phemt said:


> You couldn't have made a better 1st post than that.
> 
> Reps.



Thank you!


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 24, 2015)

Fat Shin Jr getting punched is going to have my dying when I see it.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Orochimaru, Suigetsu and Juugo are not with them.



So I guess that was a mix up in translate about Sasuke bring everyone.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 24, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Fat shin jr? New type of shin?



Madara got fat sometime in the Kaguya transformation. Or maybe they explode like those mini cell freaks.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> This chapter is about Sasuke and Sarada protecting Sakura.


Awww Mama


----------



## Tokoya (Jun 24, 2015)

I just want to see Sarada in action


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 24, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> I don't think Rai said anything about holding her own against MS users. Rai said that her fighting style is like Sakura's. Most likely she's been training under Sakura to learn some of her fighting techniques is what I'm thinking.



Aw. I assumed Rai saw her fighting then came to the conclusion. May still be the case, but jumped to gun too fast.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I really hope Sarada gets a better "main jutsu" than Sakura's Falcon Punch, that's lame as hell. Boruto gets a Chidori/Rasengan fusion.
> 
> The least Kishi can do is give her something better than that crap. I mean, that'll rarely hit someone.



Doubt she's gonna have much trouble hitting anyone with Sharingan on her side.


ℜai said:


> Of course their own side.
> 
> No Rinnegan this week.



No Rinnegan? Fuck. I wanted to see dimension hopping.



ℜai said:


> Sasuke cares about his wife.
> 
> Sarada smiles looking the two of them.



It's a given that he cares about his wife. That's like saying the sky is blue. But Sarada finally having a warm family moment is needed.


ℜai said:


> Sasuke grabs Shin father with Perfect Susano'o.
> 
> I think he breaks all his bones.



Reminds me of the time he broke Zaku's arms. He took it up a notch.


Law Trafalgar said:


> Nice logic in this thread, 1 moment of affection makes up for 12 years of absence


Yes, if that 12 years is to ensure the safety of the world them included.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 24, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> Actually, I posted that on Tumblr last week and got some 70 reblogs for it.
> 
> Honestly though, I don't think Sasuke and Sakura care much about physical intimacy, their relationship has always been Sakura waiting while Sasuke does his stuff first.
> 
> ...



It?s called marriage.



> [
> Karin was the one interested in a physical relationship and so far she got what she came for.



Yes, you lost it long ago,


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 24, 2015)

so no explanation?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> This chapter is about Sasuke and Sarada protecting Sakura.


#SSFAMILY


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 24, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> kishi just dragging this drama, this is getting fucking annoying



True. I just wanna see fat Shin jr though.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 24, 2015)

Where the fuck did fat onion came from


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> This chapter is about Sasuke and Sarada protecting Sakura.


Looks like a cute chapter.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> This chapter is about Sasuke and Sarada protecting Sakura.



Sarada needed that.

Thanks ℜai


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 24, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> Actually, I posted that on Tumblr last week and got some 70 reblogs for it.







lol @ people thinking this gaiden mess is to expose SS as a toxic relationship. 
Kishi thinks there's nothing wrong with them. He's demented, folks. In his head this is all normal. 'Aren't they a cute and strong family?' That's what he wants you to think in the end of all this.



ℜai said:


> This chapter is about Sasuke and Sarada protecting Sakura.



People are foolish if they couldn't understand this from the get go.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 24, 2015)

i dont care about this fodder baldy, i neeeeeed explanation about sasuke,sakura,karin,sarada


shit, ....shit, ...fuck


----------



## SSRules (Jun 24, 2015)

Awww cuties


----------



## Rima (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> This chapter is about Sasuke and Sarada protecting Sakura.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 24, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> Sarada has Sakura fighting style. Flying perfect Susanoo. Sasuke cares about Sakura and Sarada smiles. Shin Jr. betrays Shin Father. It looks Sasuke breaks all Shin Father's bones...  things look ok for the good guys ... but you still think it doesn't end next chapter... so wth happens in the last page to you think otherwise, Rai?



This is Orochimarus plan to get Saradas body.



Altair21 said:


> The Sauce don't play games when fuckers mess with his family.







ℜai said:


> This chapter is about Sasuke and Sarada protecting Sakura.



Wheres that caffeine IV.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> This chapter is about Sasuke and Sarada protecting Sakura.



What? 
Why does Sakura need protecting? Like does Shin hurt her or is it some thing with Sakura her self?

I have a very hard time see any thing Shin can do that will hurt Sakura.


----------



## Tokoya (Jun 24, 2015)

Will somebody compile all of Rai's posts at the beginning like it was last week with Evil's?


----------



## Rai (Jun 24, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Where the fuck did fat onion came from



Looks  like it absorbed the life force or something like that of another shin.


----------



## Itza (Jun 24, 2015)

Both spoiler is suspect ... e_e


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 24, 2015)

By the way Rai, when you say Sarada has her mother's fighting style, does that mean Smashy smashy or chakra chains?


----------



## Tokoya (Jun 24, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> By the way Rai, when you say Sarada has her mother's fighting style, does that mean Smashy smashy or chakra chains?


As much as I'd like it to be the latter, I bet it's smashy smashy


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 24, 2015)

The only way Sarada could have the same fighting style as Karin is if she used chakra chains because Karin has no fighting style aside from them.


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 24, 2015)

The only things I'm focused on right are now Karin and Fat Shin.  

Only a few more chapters left.. I'm going to miss this.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 24, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> By the way Rai, when you say Sarada has her mother's fighting style, does that mean Smashy smashy or chakra chains?



Rai didn't say. Baidu added "punch the ground...."


----------



## Bellville (Jun 24, 2015)

overlordofnobodies said:


> What?
> Why does Sakura need protecting? Like does Shin hurt her or is it some thing with Sakura her self?
> 
> I have a very hard time see any thing Shin can do that will hurt Sakura.



If she actually needs the help it's likely a convenient damsel in distress situation to prove how awesome the SSS family is~ Not that you'll see anyone complaining about that. Low standards make for easy pleasing.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 24, 2015)

overlordofnobodies said:


> What?
> Why does Sakura need protecting? Like does Shin hurt her or is it some thing with Sakura her self?
> 
> I have a very hard time see any thing Shin can do that will hurt Sakura.


It isn't like Sakura needs protection, it is about Sasuke and Sarada wishing to protect Sakura because she is important to them.


----------



## Raniero (Jun 24, 2015)

I thought Sakura was going to protect her own self and solo the bad guys though


----------



## Corvida (Jun 24, 2015)

Otaku Shrink said:


> Rai didn't say. Baidu added "punch the ground...."



Punchs the ground?

Tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 24, 2015)

Tokoya said:


> Will somebody compile all of Rai's posts at the beginning like it was last week with Evil's?



What's the point?

The chapter will be out soon enough.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 24, 2015)

Otaku Shrink said:


> Rai didn't say. Baidu added "punch the ground...."



Pretty much confirms the fighting style is similar to Sakura's and not Karin's, which I can't say is surprising considering all Karin ever did when it came to fighting was that brief use of chakra chains.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Looks  like it absorbed the life force or something like that of another shin.


Onion absorbing from another onion...


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 24, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> It isn't like Sakura needs protection, it is about Sasuke and Sarada wishing to protect Sakura because she is important to them.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 24, 2015)

Raniero said:


> I thought Sakura was going to protect her own self and solo the bad guys though




DING DING DING  DING DING

We have a winner


----------



## ch1p (Jun 24, 2015)

overlordofnobodies said:


> What?
> Why does Sakura need protecting? Like does Shin hurt her or is it some thing with Sakura her self?
> 
> I have a very hard time see any thing Shin can do that will hurt Sakura.



Sasuke was going to kill those sound guys because they hurt Sakura. Just a scratch on her face will make him roar.





Majin Lu said:


> It isn't like Sakura needs protection, it is about Sasuke and Sarada wishing to protect Sakura because she is important to them.



this.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Looks  like it absorbed the life force or something like that of another shin.


If you say he ate another Shin I'll be not surprised. 

Bonus: Chouchou will make a joke about it.


----------



## Six (Jun 24, 2015)

Oracle of Delphi said:


> In 3, 2, 1.. Haters will be like, "Sakura got protected once again. That useless bitch."



It's not hating if its the truth.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 24, 2015)

Raniero said:


> I thought Sakura was going to protect her own self and solo the bad guys though



overrated.



Altair21 said:


> The only way Sarada could have the same fighting style as Karin is if she used chakra chains because Karin has no fighting style aside from them.



The only thing we have been given about her fighting style is that she uses herbs and such, which makes sense considering Sakura is the one who raised and thus taught her any unique skills.

The chains aren't even much of an attack, are they?


----------



## bluemiracle (Jun 24, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> It isn't like Sakura needs protection, it is about Sasuke and Sarada wishing to protect Sakura because she is important to them.



Thats too hard for some to understand you know


----------



## Rai (Jun 24, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> Sarada has Sakura fighting style. Flying perfect Susanoo. Sasuke cares about Sakura and Sarada smiles. Shin Jr. betrays Shin Father. It looks Sasuke breaks all Shin Father's bones...  things look ok for the good guys ... but you still think it doesn't end next chapter... so wth happens in the last page to you think otherwise, Rai?



The last page is Sarada's punch in the ground.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 24, 2015)

While I'm not a fan of Sakura in anyway, people really should wait before jumping to the damsel in distress thing again. From what Rai's told us it sounds like this is more about Sasuke and Sarada wanting to protect Sakura than her actually needing that protection. 

Who knows though. We'll see when the chapter comes out.


----------



## Oracle of Delphi (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Orochimaru, Suigetsu and Juugo are not with them.



I wonder if Suigetsu will discuss the DNA test with Oro... And Oro retrieves the "umbilical cord"..


----------



## Sora (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> The last page is Sarada's punch in the ground.



go kick some ass Sarada!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 24, 2015)

Sakura trained her well


----------



## Revolution (Jun 24, 2015)

The odds have dropped dramatically that Sarada is going to be anything more then emotion angst.


----------



## Raniero (Jun 24, 2015)

Corvida said:


> DING DING DING  DING DING
> 
> We have a winner


People were saying she would solo everybody, so...


----------



## ch1p (Jun 24, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> If you say he ate another Shin I'll be not surprised.
> 
> Bonus: Chouchou will make a joke about it.



she did nothing last week  and she didnt appear in the boruto trailer 



ℜai said:


> The last page is Sarada's punch in the ground.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 24, 2015)

So salad fight like sakura, should be expected sasuke has not been around so Sakura had to train her


----------



## Corvida (Jun 24, 2015)

Bellville said:


> overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SSRules (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> The last page is Sarada's punch in the ground.




Mama's style


----------



## Tokoya (Jun 24, 2015)

Luiz said:


> What's the point?
> 
> The chapter will be out soon enough.


Not for like 4 hours or so though....Some people are lazy and cba to look through all these pages for them lol


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 24, 2015)

ch1p said:


> she did nothing last week  and she didnt appear in the boruto trailer



Chouchou not appearing at all


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> The last page is Sarada's punch in the ground.


I see. Thank you.


----------



## Toneri Otsutsuki (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey there everyone! Anything that I missed so far concerning the spoilers in a nutshell ?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> The last page is Sarada's punch in the ground.



Clumsy taijutsu like Sakura and Tsunade. Yay.

The ground never saw it coming.


----------



## Trillian (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> The last page is Sarada's punch in the ground.



Like mama


----------



## Knowna (Jun 24, 2015)

SSRules said:


> Mama's style



While saying Shanaroo right?


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> The last page is Sarada's punch in the ground.



No wonder they keep changing houses.


----------



## Rima (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> The last page is Sarada's punch in the ground.



My heart.


----------



## Six (Jun 24, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Sasuke was going to kill those sound guys because they hurt Sakura. Just a *scratch on her face will make him roar*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure if trolling.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 24, 2015)

Does she punch the floor to attack someone or to get her parents to tell her the truth?


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> The last page is Sarada's punch in the ground.



YES!!!! Go baby girl, go! Make your mama and papa proud!


----------



## ch1p (Jun 24, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Chouchou not appearing at all



ugh shes like, so great. i have a feeling the anime team wont appreciate her.


----------



## Raniero (Jun 24, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Clumsy taijutsu like Sakura and Tsunade. Yay.
> 
> The ground never saw it coming.


And Sasuke apparently won't even bother training her either.

But at least her taijutsu will have some finesse involved thanks to the Sharingan.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> The last page is Sarada's punch in the ground.





So Boruto gets a Chidori/Rasengan fusion at age 12 while Sarada's over here with some lame as fuck punches. That's the best he could do, nothing cooler. 

Great Kishi, great.​


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 24, 2015)

Sasuke and Sarada putting in work this chapter. Definitely going to be a good chapter in my eyes.


----------



## Oracle of Delphi (Jun 24, 2015)

Sarada with Sharingan punching the ground?


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> The last page is Sarada's punch in the ground.



Oh man, you just put some people on suicide watch. Not that it proves anything, but you know how some can be.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 24, 2015)

Lol at the Saradas skill bashing. You people really never learn it. Shes not even a genin yet.  ATM and comparing to sarada, borutos only feat is kage bunshin. Boruto is a genin applying to chunin when he learns raiton rasengan



Law Trafalgar said:


> Not sure if trolling.



That explains a lot.


----------



## Six (Jun 24, 2015)

Sarada has been ruined by having the most bland fighting style. At least pre snake Kabuto's fighting style would have been great for her.


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 24, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Chouchou not appearing at all



Good. 

Hopefully though she appears in the Burrito movie because I want to hear her voice.


----------



## Tokoya (Jun 24, 2015)

Way to troll the fandom even more by having Sarada punch things like Sakura, Kishi 

I have mixed feelings about this tbh


----------



## Rai (Jun 24, 2015)

Sarada one shot a Juubimon


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 24, 2015)

TenTenTheGreat said:


> Good.
> 
> Hopefully though she appears in the Burrito movie because I want to hear her voice.



Well she's on the main visual for the movie so I'd say it's a lock she'll at least appear.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 24, 2015)

Gah. Another week of arguing over the biological mother?


----------



## Corvida (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sarada one shot a Juubimon





So like mama


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 24, 2015)

ch1p said:


> ugh shes like, so great. i have a feeling the anime team wont appreciate her.



They couldn't even bother putting her in the trailer, yet that creepy kid Ino had was there.


----------



## Rai (Jun 24, 2015)

Oracle of Delphi said:


> Sarada with Sharingan punching the ground?



Yes.

10char


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sarada one shot a Juubimon



A tiny cute monster.

Thanks for trying, though.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sarada one shot a Juubimon



She's not a gennin yet.


----------



## Tokoya (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Yes.
> 
> 10char


What does 10char mean?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sarada one shot a Juubimon



She one shotted a pikachu 

Poor juubimon


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 24, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Sarada has been ruined by having the most bland fighting style. At least pre snake Kabuto's fighting style would have been great for her.



Damn, That Kabuto style on her sure would have been bad ass..


----------



## Raniero (Jun 24, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Lol at the Saradas skill bashing. You people really never learn it. Shes not even a genin yet. Boruto is a genin applying to chunin when he learns raiton rasengan. ATM and comparing to sarada, borutos only feat is kage bunshin.


And throwing down with the 7th Hokage. 

An Uchiha with Sakura's fighting style? That's just disappointing.


----------



## Trillian (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sarada one shot a Juubimon



What? Like that:


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 24, 2015)

Luiz said:


> A tiny cute monster.
> 
> Thanks for trying, though.



Next she'll be interrogating cats like Papa.


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Yes.
> 
> 10char



SUPERB/claymore


----------



## Sora (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sarada one shot a Juubimon



im so proud of her
but its still so unfair that Bolt probably gets to deliver the final blow to the villains in the movie that are supposedly Kaguya level while Sarada solos Juubimon


----------



## Rai (Jun 24, 2015)

Note that those spoiler are not in order.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2015)

I knew we weren't going to see how Sasuke traveled to Kayuga's dimension.


----------



## Tokoya (Jun 24, 2015)

Raniero said:


> And throwing down with the 7th Hokage.
> 
> An Uchiha with Sakura's fighting style? That's just disappointing.


I couldn't agree more


----------



## ch1p (Jun 24, 2015)

Raniero said:


> And throwing down with the 7th Hokage.
> 
> An Uchiha with Sakura's fighting style? That's just disappointing.



shes not even a genin yet . theres plenty for her to grow.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 24, 2015)

So shin was not in another dimension just really far away


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 24, 2015)

Sarada kicking ass at 12


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 24, 2015)

It's not like the anime team don't like Chouchou or anything like that. It's just she is having spotlight in the Gaiden, while her team-mates aren't. So, the movie will give more spotlight to Inojin and Shikadai to balance things.



ℜai said:


> Sarada one shot a Juubimon


It'll be her first fight using the Sharingan, so her taijutsu will get really better.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 24, 2015)

Sarada kicking ass this chapter. Nice.


----------



## Six (Jun 24, 2015)

How does a sharing plus her strength make any difference? Its not sharingan plus chidori which actually helps the person adjust. 
Man Sarada may as well not be half Uzumaki. Kishi sure knows how to make your interest go from 100 to 0


----------



## bluemiracle (Jun 24, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Sarada kicking ass at 12



Good genes


----------



## Bellville (Jun 24, 2015)

Tokoya said:


> What does 10char mean?


10 characters is the minimum required in any post. NF would not let someone just write "yes" as a reply. hence typing 10char to hit that minimum.


ℜai said:


> Note that those spoiler are not in order.



Is.. this significant enough to bring up?


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 24, 2015)

This Gaiden is just a wankfest for Anti SS one week and SS the other.  

I think it's cool that Sarada has a mix of her parent's skills.  After all Burrito has a mix of his parent's skills, ie Naruto and Sasuke.  This manga is kewl.


----------



## Raniero (Jun 24, 2015)

ch1p said:


> shes not even a genin yet . theres plenty for her to grow.


Let's hope Sasuke stops dedicating all his attention to training another kid and actually bothers to teach her something when he comes back home. 

She'd actually be impressive if she had some of his technique mixed with Sakura's strength.


----------



## Six (Jun 24, 2015)

TenTenTheGreat said:


> Damn, That Kabuto style on her sure would have been bad ass..



Chakra scalpel being more precise, fucking people up without visible damage. Perfect fit for her along with some fire jutsu


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 24, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> This Gaiden is just a wankfest for Anti SS one week and SS the other.
> 
> I think it's cool that Sarada has a mix of her parent's skills.  After all Burrito has a mix of his parent's skills, ie Naruto and Sasuke.  This manga is kewl.



so true  

Boruto got nothing from Hinata.


----------



## Oracle of Delphi (Jun 24, 2015)

Juubimon tries to save Shin (Jr or Sr?) by using S/T but Sarada's fast enough and soloed the little monster before they could get away?


----------



## Tokoya (Jun 24, 2015)

Bellville said:


> 10 characters is the minimum required in any post. NF would not let someone just write "yes" as a reply. hence typing 10char to hit that minimum.
> 
> 
> Is.. this significant enough to bring up?


Oh okay, thanks!

Back on topic: I would have been content if we just got to see her use a Katon or something


----------



## Bellville (Jun 24, 2015)

^how would she know Katon without a father with fire affinity to teach it to her?


TheRealMcCoy said:


> This Gaiden is just a wankfest for Anti SS one week and SS the other.
> 
> I think it's cool that Sarada has a mix of her parent's skills.  After all Burrito has a mix of his parent's skills, ie Naruto and Sasuke.  This manga is kewl.





[sp]That trailer was making people rage at the sight of the SN consolation prize brat.[/sp]


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 24, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> How does a sharing plus her strength make any difference? Its not sharingan plus chidori which actually helps the person adjust.
> Man Sarada may as well not be half Uzumaki. Kishi sure knows how to make your interest go from 100 to 0


Exactly. Couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## Raniero (Jun 24, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Boruto got nothing from Hinata.


He got her lightning affinity at the most. Chakra control maybe? 

Hyuga techniques are pretty much useless to him since he doesn't have the Byakugan.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 24, 2015)

Rai anymore details on what the family scene looks like?


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 24, 2015)

Tokoya said:


> Oh okay, thanks!
> 
> Back on topic: I would have been content if we just got to see her use a Katon or something



Can't exactly know any katon jutsu when her father hasn't been there to teach her.


----------



## Trillian (Jun 24, 2015)

So, no flashback this time?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2015)

Sarada's the daughter of Sasuke and she has a Sharingan, having her fight like Sakura is just shit disappointing. Like stated, Boruto's new jutsu is insane and Sarada here is just punching the ground. That's lame as hell. 

Secondly, why are people excited that she destroyed the Jyuubimon with 1 hit? Do you know how small that thing is? Did you all forget what Sakura could do with hers?




This is laaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeee. This is not impressive.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 24, 2015)

Raniero said:


> He got her lightning affinity at the most. Chakra control maybe?
> 
> Hyuga techniques are pretty much useless to him since he doesn't have the Byakugan.



I thought the joke was that Sasuke is lightning affinity, woops.


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 24, 2015)

Sarada has nothing of papa bc papa is never home. And won't be after Gaiden.
Her best chance now is fishing Naruto as her sensei


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sarada's the daughter of Sasuke and she has a Sharingan, having her fight like Sakura is just shit disappointing. Like stated, Boruto's new jutsu is insane and Sarada here is just punching the ground. That's lame as hell.
> 
> Secondly, why are people excited that she destroyed the Jyuubimon with 1 hit? Do you know how small that thing is? Did you all forget what Sakura could do with hers?
> 
> ...



Sarada is female. She will end up as healer in the end.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sarada's the daughter of Sasuke and she has a Sharingan, having her fight like Sakura is just shit disappointing. Like stated, Boruto's new jutsu is insane and Sarada here is just punching the ground. That's lame as hell.
> 
> Secondly, why are people excited that she destroyed the Jyuubimon with 1 hit? Do you know how small that thing is? Did you all forget what Sakura could do with hers?
> 
> ...



Kid is not even a genin and you expect her to do better than Sakura


----------



## Tokoya (Jun 24, 2015)

Bellville said:


> ^how would she know Katon without a father with fire affinity to teach it to her?
> 
> 
> 
> [sp]That trailer was making people rage at the sight of the SN consolation prize brat.[/sp]


>Implying that Katon's are exclusive to the Uchiha Clan


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jun 24, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Sarada is female. She will end up as healer in the end.



Just like Kaguya and Konan... oh wait


----------



## Rai (Jun 24, 2015)

Klue said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!




Ouch.

Rinnegan using Amaterasu.

No blood


----------



## Shoken (Jun 24, 2015)

why protect absolutely sakura ?
she is injured ?


----------



## Sora (Jun 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sarada's the daughter of Sasuke and she has a Sharingan, having her fight like Sakura is just shit disappointing. Like stated, Boruto's new jutsu is insane and Sarada here is just punching the ground. That's lame as hell.
> 
> Secondly, why are people excited that she destroyed the Jyuubimon with 1 hit? Do you know how small that thing is? Did you all forget what Sakura could do with hers?
> 
> ...



what were you expecting?
she has no one else to train her except Sakura
you think Sakura could have taught her some haxxed ninjutsu?


----------



## Tokoya (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Rinnegan using Amaterasu.
> 
> No blood


Papa Sasuke putting in that work!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 24, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Sarada is female. She will end up as healer in the end.



Ugh, Probably. If that happens I'll be so disappointed..


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Rinnegan using Amaterasu.
> 
> No blood



Oh nice. So who does Sasuke use it on? Shin Sr or the Shin Jrs?


----------



## N120 (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm shocked, sasuke even bothered.


----------



## Six (Jun 24, 2015)

I actually wouldn't even mind if she were a genjutsu type, but of course she literally had to get the worst fighting style introduced in the entire series.


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Rinnegan using Amaterasu.
> 
> No blood



Well HOT damn. I'm really excited now.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sarada's the daughter of Sasuke and she has a Sharingan, having her fight like Sakura is just shit disappointing. Like stated, Boruto's new jutsu is insane and Sarada here is just punching the ground. That's lame as hell.
> 
> Secondly, why are people excited that she destroyed the Jyuubimon with 1 hit? Do you know how small that thing is? Did you all forget what Sakura could do with hers?
> 
> ...


lol she has awakened her sharingan some chapters ago, she is not Sasuke to have been trained as an Uchiha from the start


----------



## ch1p (Jun 24, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Let's hope Sasuke stops dedicating all his attention to training another kid and actually bothers to teach her something when he comes back home.
> 
> She'd actually be impressive if she had some of his technique mixed with Sakura's strength.


Boruto is more stupid than Naruto according to Sasuke. The kid needs all the help he can get.


----------



## N120 (Jun 24, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> I actually wouldn't even mind if she were a genjutsu type, but of course she literally had to get the worst fighting style introduced in the entire series.



Pretty much.

I was thinking kishi would hype the next gen, this is an anti-climatic end to the gaiden.

Chakra punches ,well atleast she landed one in target.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 24, 2015)

Tokoya said:


> >Implying that Katon's are exclusive to the Uchiha Clan



Obviously not, but we know it would be immediately attributed to that, especially since unless one belongs to a clan with unique abilities, ninjas don't seem to learn affinities until after becoming genin and getting serious training.


Unless Naruto was an anomaly in that regard. Lol orphans.


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 24, 2015)

The only connections Sarada had growing up  were Sakura, her grandparents (useless), and Shizune. What the hell did some of you deluded people expect?

She's fine for now.


----------



## Akiretsu (Jun 24, 2015)

Sounds Like Sasuke and Naruto go in on some Navy Seals cap'em and bag'em Bin Ladin mission.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 24, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Boruto is more stupid than Naruto according to Sasuke. The kid needs all the help he can get.



Doesn't he says more annoying not stupid I have to re watch the trailer

He is prodigy he is not stupid.


----------



## Toneri Otsutsuki (Jun 24, 2015)

This mini-series went from being interesting, tremendously so concerning Sarada, to now devaluing Sarada if these spoilers are to be believed.

I want a proud female lead that *isn't a Tsunade clone* for once.


----------



## Raniero (Jun 24, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Boruto is more stupid than Naruto according to Sasuke. The kid needs all the help he can get.


Boruto is a prodigy who mastered both the Rasengan and Chidori at 12.   

Sasuke is probably calling Boruto stupid because of his behavioral problems.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 24, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Doesn't he says more annoying not stupid I have to re watch the trailer



I think he says that Boruto is more of an idiot than Naruto. Not entirely sure though as there have been several translations of that trailer.


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Rinnegan using Amaterasu.
> 
> No blood



Less than what I hoped for, but I'll take it.


----------



## Tokoya (Jun 24, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Obviously not, but we know it would be immediately attributed to that, especially since unless one belongs to a clan with unique abilities, ninjas don't seem to learn affinities until after becoming genin and getting serious training.
> 
> 
> Unless Naruto was an anomaly in that regard. Lol orphans.


Yeah you're right I suppose.....Still I would kill to see her use one 

And lmao


----------



## Bellville (Jun 24, 2015)

The ground smash is an example of focus/chakra control. As long as she builds up a decent arsenal of techniques that utilize that aspect, it's not a bad skill to have. Merely smashing the ground is underwhelming but Salad's got a bloodline on her side to buff her up.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sarada's the daughter of Sasuke and she has a Sharingan, having her fight like Sakura is just shit disappointing. Like stated, Boruto's new jutsu is insane and Sarada here is just punching the ground. That's lame as hell.
> 
> Secondly, why are people excited that she destroyed the Jyuubimon with 1 hit? Do you know how small that thing is? Did you all forget what Sakura could do with hers?
> 
> ...


I know this is hard to understand for you.  But sarada is an ACADEMY STUDENT. She's kicking more ass than required.


----------



## Sora (Jun 24, 2015)

Toneri Otsutsuki said:


> This mini-series went from being interesting, tremendously so concerning Sarada, to now devaluing Sarada if these spoilers are to be believed.
> 
> I want a proud female lead that *isn't a Tsunade clone* for once.



*sigh*
what were you expecting
Sasuke was not there to teach her any jutsu
Naruto's too busy being hokage
she's not even genin
who do you think she can learn from???


maybe Kakashi.........but since he doesn't have sharingan anymore idk if he can still teach her
:/


----------



## N120 (Jun 24, 2015)

Boruto so far knows kage bunshin, chidori and rasengan.

Naruto and sasuke went through the entirety of part one with those moves alone, even ended the manga on it.

He's a prodigy, more so than either sasuke or naruto were at that age.


----------



## Tokoya (Jun 24, 2015)

Bellville said:


> The ground smash is an example of focus/chakra control. As long as she builds up a decent arsenal of techniques that utilize that aspect, it's not a bad skill to have. Merely smashing the ground is underwhelming but Salad's got a bloodline on her side to buff her up.


When you put it that way, suddenly I feel a lot better about this whole thing :'')


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 24, 2015)

Toneri Otsutsuki said:


> This mini-series went from being interesting, tremendously so concerning Sarada, to now devaluing Sarada if these spoilers are to be believed.
> 
> I want a proud female lead that *isn't a Tsunade clone* for once.



Funny how nobody says that of Minato, Naruto and Boruto. 
Hmmm
I wonder why....


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 24, 2015)

Sharingan prediction abilities and one hit kill taijutsu is not bad at close quarters. It's not a shit combination like some are making it out to be. 

Glad sasuke goes off in this chapter.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 24, 2015)

Predictable but solid chapter it sounds like.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2015)

falconzx said:


> Kid is not even a genin and you expect her to do better than Sakura





Sora said:


> what were you expecting?
> she has no one else to train her except Sakura
> you think Sakura could have taught her some haxxed ninjutsu?





ch1p said:


> I know this is hard to understand for you.  But sarada is an ACADEMY STUDENT. She's kicking more ass than required.





*Spoiler*: __ 








Sarada killed this thing with a super punch and people are geeking out about it. It doesn't matter if she's Sakura, it doesn't matter if Sakura was the only one training her. What we know is this: Boruto's generation is already training in skills, we've seen him, we've seen what Ino's son is doing, we've seen these kids in the past before becoming Genin actually doing something. I'm pretty sure it's easier to kill something like that than it is to knock that block all the way across the room like Sakura did. That's the point. 

And yet here you are telling me "BLAH THIS MAKES SENSE IT'S SO GREAT RAWR", straight up. You see this thing? See how small it is? Tell me, how is that impressive?  

Fuck out of here. 

Anyone thinking that Sarada, the daughter if Sasuke, killing something like that with a super punch is impressive then you must be bullshitting me, that's lame. The problem is people are making excuses. I've been defending Sarada each and every single week, I've said repeatedly I like her a lot more than Boruto and yet when this happens people are so quick to make excuses for her simply because people don't like what they like. 

That's not impressive. 

If the Jyuubimon is suddenly far larger then yeah, I'd think it was impressive but when we have academy students actually performing feats in the series that make killing some puppy-sized monster look like nothing? When in this entire series we've heard academy students doing some impressive things? 

Come on now, you guys aren't doing a thing to make people think that's actually impressive.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 24, 2015)

So I'm assuming since the page count spiked someone posted spoilers can someone summarize them?


----------



## N120 (Jun 24, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> Funny how nobody says that of Minato, Naruto and Boruto.
> Hmmm
> I wonder why....



Because they end shit.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 24, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Wait for it..._


----------



## Venom Snake (Jun 24, 2015)

Considering that only one of Sarada's parents is worth anything what did you expect?


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 24, 2015)

You know when Sakura was a genin she was...crying during most battles, while her daughter is taking out a mini juubi.  I'll take her any other female in the manga.


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly. This deserves a medal.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 24, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> So I'm assuming since the page count spiked someone posted spoilers can someone summarize them?



Sasuke and company fly there with PS. Sasuke grabs Shin Sr with PS and pretty much breaks every bone in his body, though Rai did say Sasuke didn't kill him as he wants to interrogate him. The chapter is basically about Sasuke and Sarada wanting to protect Sakura. Naruto clones vs Shin Jr clones. Shin Jr betrays Shin Sr. Sarada has a fighting style similar to her mother. Sarada punches the ground and kills the little Juubi like creature. Sasuke punches a fat Shin Jr with a susanoo hand. Sasuke uses amaterasu from his rinnegan eye and it doesn't bleed. 

I think that's about it.


----------



## Knowna (Jun 24, 2015)

*Post by Rai so far.
*
*Spoiler*: __ 





ℜai said:


> Note that those spoiler are not in order.





ℜai said:


> Sarada's fighting style...same as her mama!





ℜai said:


> Shin father betrayed by Shin jr...





ℜai said:


> Of course their own side.
> 
> No Rinnegan this week.





ℜai said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Rinnegan using Amaterasu.
> 
> No blood





ℜai said:


> Sasuke cares about his wife.
> 
> Sarada smiles looking the two of them.





ℜai said:


> They're flying using Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o.






ℜai said:


> Sasuke grabs Shin father with Perfect Susano'o.
> 
> I think he breaks all his bones.





ℜai said:


> Shin father is not dead.
> 
> I think Sasuke wants to interrogate him.





ℜai said:


> There is a lot of Shin jr....
> 
> Shin jr clones vs Naruto's clones





ℜai said:


> Sasuke punches fat Shin jr with Susanoo's arm.





ℜai said:


> Orochimaru, Suigetsu and Juugo are not with them.





ℜai said:


> This chapter is about Sasuke and Sarada protecting Sakura.





ℜai said:


> Looks  like it absorbed the life force or something like that of another shin.





ℜai said:


> The last page is Sarada's punch in the ground.





ℜai said:


> Sarada one shot a Juubimon





Oracle of Delphi said:


> Sarada with Sharingan punching the ground?





ℜai said:


> Yes.
> 
> 10char


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sarada just got her bloodline working, before this she had NOTHING of the oh so might Uchihahaha. Her arsenal is Sakura's because that's the only person raising her. Nobody else. We also know they're isolated, so she probably only had the likes of Shizune to help out outside her main family.

Ino's kid has its mother, father and the clan. Same with the others.

Sara's fine. She probably won't be later because she doesn't have a dick and Kishi is vaginaphobic.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 24, 2015)

Shins absorb life force of each other? Now I wouldn't be surprised if it's somehow actually related to the movie villain lol.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey Rai, is Naruto smoking a cigar the entire time?


----------



## ch1p (Jun 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shes not a genin yet. Stop beong stipid. This level of kickass at that age was only demonstrated by Sasuke


----------



## noakai (Jun 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Especially since she's on a team with "prodigy" Boruto and weird ass Mitsuki with the elastic man arms who might be an alien. I'm willing to wait and see but ngl I was hoping for more.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 24, 2015)

Sarada stays mad at Sauce in the movie, so don't fall for anything on either side. I guess the mangaka is just going to milk this out as long as he can.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 24, 2015)

So, is Sasuke using his normal Susanoo against those fodders, or his PS?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 24, 2015)

Will Based Mom Karin make a cameo?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 24, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I knew we weren't going to see how Sasuke traveled to Kayuga's dimension.



Has he travelled there at all?


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 24, 2015)

Choa said:


> Will Based Mom Karin make a cameo?



Bitch was gone for thirteen years, she can stay gone


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 24, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Sarada stays mad at Sauce in the movie, so don't fall for anything on either side. I guess the mangaka is just going to milk this out as long as he can.



That's because the bastard leaves again. Smart girl.


----------



## clover1987 (Jun 24, 2015)

Shin Jr has his own character and thought when they see what Shin do with one of their brother they will angry and attach. Maybe minion said some thing to them too.


----------



## Rai (Jun 24, 2015)

No wonder Evil didn't show up.

No trolling , wow or anything like that happen.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 24, 2015)

Also lol at shin sr getting fodderized oh boy i am going to pay for trying to defend him in the NBD .


----------



## Phemt (Jun 24, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Has he travelled there at all?



Again?

He stated so last chapter and he's doing just that in the movie.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> No wonder Evil didn't show up.
> 
> No trolling , wow or anything like that happen.



Did shin use anything new?

Is Sasuke using PS?

& finally did the Amaterasu did something, or did it get trolled again?


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 24, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Sarada stays mad at Sauce in the movie, so don't fall for anything on either side. I guess the mangaka is just going to milk this out as long as he can.



I'm sorry, but where is the proof of this her being mad at Sasuke in the movie? Because I've yet to see any accurate sources say this.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Rinnegan using Amaterasu.
> 
> No blood



BlinkST where are you bro...


----------



## Raiden (Jun 24, 2015)

Hussain said:


> So, is Sasuke using his normal Susanoo against those fodders, or his PS?



If PS stands for Pissed Sasuke, then yes .


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2015)

Rai, what's the cliffhanger? Battle over?


----------



## Phemt (Jun 24, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> I'm sorry, but where is the proof of this her being mad at Sasuke in the movie? Because I've yet to see any accurate sources say this.



It's nothing but his/her assumption.


----------



## Trillian (Jun 24, 2015)

At least, we will have family moments.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 24, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Also lol at shin sr getting fodderized oh boy i am going to pay for trying to defend him in the NBD .



I honestly don't see why people ever thought he was all that strong. His ability isn't anything special, especially when someone already has knowledge of it. Sasuke was significantly weakened and both him and Naruto were affected by a major amount of PIS.

Those are the only reasons he even managed to get any hits in.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> No wonder Evil didn't show up.
> 
> No trolling , wow or anything like that happen.



I told you. 



Klue said:


> Rai, what's the cliffhanger? Battle over?



Sarada punching the ground.


----------



## Meat (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> No wonder Evil didn't show up.
> 
> No trolling , wow or anything like that happen.



Evil didn't show up coz NF is boring now. Few people, same haters, not much shitstorms.


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Sarada punching the ground.



Lame sauce.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> No wonder Evil didn't show up.
> 
> No trolling , wow or anything like that happen.



Just a straight up fighting chapter. The way I like it.  No who is the mother BS.


----------



## Cereza (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm liking these spoilers


----------



## Rai (Jun 24, 2015)

Sasuke smiles at Sarada.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke smiles at Sarada.



Awwwwwww


----------



## Meat (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke smiles at Sarada.



Okay. now this is fake.


----------



## Rima (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke smiles at Sarada.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 24, 2015)

Meat said:


> Okay. now this is fake.



Genjutsu.


----------



## Tokoya (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke smiles at Sarada.


D'awwwwww, Papa is proud of his little girl :33


----------



## Raiden (Jun 24, 2015)

Is it like a big grin or one of his smirks?


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke smiles at Sarada.



FINALLY.  This is actually cute.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> Sarada just got her bloodline working, before this she had NOTHING of the oh so might Uchihahaha. Her arsenal is Sakura's because that's the only person raising her. Nobody else. We also know they're isolated, so she probably only had the likes of Shizune to help out outside her main family.
> 
> Ino's kid has its mother, father and the clan. Same with the others.
> 
> Sara's fine. She probably won't be later because she doesn't have a dick and Kishi is vaginaphobic.





ch1p said:


> Shes not a genin yet. This level of kickass at that age was only demonstrated by Sasuke



There's no need for these comments. I know Sarada just got her Sharingan, I know why her arsenal is Sakura's, I know why Ino's kid is doing well, that's not what I'm talking about. What I'm talking about is this "wow that was impressive" thing coming out here. That isn't impressive. When we've seen others do far more impressive things then I'm not giving her a gold star just because she did something which she should have been able to do. How is this impressive? "Oh she's using a jutsu that Sakura taught her to kill a puppy-sized enemy?" I mean, the hell? 

It's not impressive, that's just standard shit she should be able to do given her conditions.

People are only geeking out because she used a skill Sakura taught her as her main jutsu, if Sarada randomly had an "Inner Sarada" moment before she tossed the kunai, the result would be the same. 

If you guys think that's impressive then by all means, think it's impressive. Since I've seen better kids do far more impressive things, it's not phasing me.


----------



## Trillian (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke smiles at Sarada.






Thanks.


----------



## Sora (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke smiles at Sarada.



          .


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 24, 2015)

People hating that Sarada fights like Sakura LOL who was she supposed learn off? 

If Sarada has Sakuras perfect chakra control(thats better than tsunades js.) than I think that she'd impressive plus the sharingan is always good. If only she wasn't a crybaby....


----------



## Mintley (Jun 24, 2015)

I have a feeling Sarada is a mix of both Sauske and Sakuras style, and she isnt even a gennin people gotta chill out she isnt gonna be Sakura level yet


----------



## Itza (Jun 24, 2015)

Raaaaaaaaaaaaaai e_e... I will trust you ....


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke smiles at Sarada.



aw shit,...thats goood


----------



## ch1p (Jun 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> There's no need for these comments. I know Sarada just got her Sharingan, I know why her arsenal is Sakura's, I know why Ino's kid is doing well, that's not what I'm talking about. What I'm talking about is this "wow that was impressive" thing coming out here. That isn't impressive. When we've seen others do far more impressive things then I'm not giving her a gold star just because she did something which she should have been able to do. How is this impressive? "Oh she's using a jutsu that Sakura taught her to kill a puppy-sized enemy?" I mean, the hell?
> 
> It's not impressive, that's just standard shit she should be able to do given her conditions.
> 
> ...


Having the skilset of a neo sannin and a former hokage when shes still an academy student isnt impressive? 

Stop trying.


----------



## Raniero (Jun 24, 2015)

The fact that Sasuke smiling at his own daughter is such a big deal is just...


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke smiles at Sarada.


At last. At fucking last.


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 24, 2015)

Raniero said:


> The fact that Sasuke smiling at his own daughter is such a big deal is just...



Yes. 

Kishimoto is trash.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 24, 2015)

Raniero said:


> The fact that Sasuke smiling at his own daughter is such a big deal is just...



What's  is you not understanding that when Sasuke smiles, it's because it's significant. 

Which is why it's a big deal.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 24, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Having the skilset of a neo sannin and a former hokage when shes still an academy student isnt impressive?



It doesn't matter if she has the skill set if she can only use it in a capacity of 1/10000 when compared to others who also posses those skills.

Face it. Punting an 18inch qt3.14 Mini-Juubi is not hype worthy, no matter Sarada's rank or lack thereof.


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke smiles at Sarada.



D'awww someone is proud of his baby girl.


----------



## MyAlterEgoHere (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Orochimaru, Suigetsu and Juugo are not with them.



Happy for Suigetsu. At least he's far when Sasuke decides that he doesn't need his head anymore.


----------



## AkeNyaa (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke smiles at Sarada.



Now ... i CANT believe that


----------



## Raniero (Jun 24, 2015)

Phemt said:


> What's  is you not understanding that when Sasuke smiles, it's because it's significant.
> 
> Which is why it's a big deal.


That's sad. 

Why do people like Sasuke again?


----------



## ch1p (Jun 24, 2015)

Raniero said:


> The fact that Sasuke smiling at his own daughter is such a big deal is just...



you got to take into consideration his character. sasuke just doesnt smile much. this is the first time he has smiled in gaiden and the first since forehead poking sakura and accepting forehead protector from naruto in 699, so yeah its a big deal.



Alkaid said:


> It doesn't matter if she has the skill set if she can only use it in a capacity of 1/10000 when compared to others who also posses those skills.
> 
> Face it. Punting an 18inch qt3.14 Mini-Juubi is not hype worthy, no matter Sarada's rank or lack thereof.



she is an academy student. academy student naruto didnt do anything but fart bunshins that didnt even manage to get him past the exam. look at him now.



Raniero said:


> That's sad.
> 
> Why do people like Sasuke again?



ask boruto.


----------



## bluemiracle (Jun 24, 2015)

Phemt said:


> What's  is you not understanding that when Sasuke smiles, it's because it's significant.
> 
> Which is why it's a big deal.



Apparently Sasuke is the smiling kind of guy and we didn't know


----------



## Raiden (Jun 24, 2015)

This is actually a little sad smh.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Having the skilset of a neo sannin and a former hokage when shes still an academy student isnt impressive?
> 
> Stop trying. You and the rest of your lot are pathetic.



Sakura's been with the girl since birth and she's learned from her. Don't act like focusing chakra into her fist has specific perimeters. The outcome of the punch depends on your chakra control meaning being able to control a large amount of chakra and taking out a Gamabunta-sized summon for example would be far harder than taking out someone the size of Kakashi. The smaller the enemy, the less control, less chakra and less difficulty it is. Sakura was knocking away blocks there were TONS bigger than she was. 

Sarada took out a puppy-sized enemy. 

If you expect me to be surprised and hyped about that then hell, I don't know what to tell you. You guys are clenching straws to make it seem impressive when it's not. Sasuke using Katon at age 5 was more impressive than this.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 24, 2015)

Raniero said:


> That's sad.
> 
> Why do people like Sasuke again?



He's pretty handsome and has red eyes.

If you think about that and overlook the fact that anyone who has shared a bond with him has suffered immensely for it, he's okay.


----------



## N120 (Jun 24, 2015)

Sasuke smiles? Is this still The same guy as the last 8 chapters?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey Rai how big is the crater from sarada's ground pound 

Like does she kill the juubimon but overcompensate?


----------



## Six (Jun 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> There's no need for these comments. I know Sarada just got her Sharingan, I know why her arsenal is Sakura's, I know why Ino's kid is doing well, that's not what I'm talking about. What I'm talking about is this "wow that was impressive" thing coming out here. That isn't impressive. When we've seen others do far more impressive things then I'm not giving her a gold star just because she did something which she should have been able to do. How is this impressive? "Oh she's using a jutsu that Sakura taught her to kill a puppy-sized enemy?" I mean, the hell?
> 
> It's not impressive, that's just standard shit she should be able to do given her conditions.
> 
> ...


It is pretty annoying seeing people do the most for the smallest things. Talk about clinging.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 24, 2015)

ch1p said:


> she is an academy student. academy student naruto didnt do anything but fart bunshins. look at him now.



Naruto farting bunshins at her age has nothing to do with the over hype of her apparent display of skill by punting a midget. Stop misdirecting.

Also, Naruto didn't have access to the type of resources Sarada does.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 24, 2015)

Raniero said:


> That's sad.
> 
> Why do people like Sasuke again?



because edge


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke smiles at Sarada.



I don't know what borutos complaining about at least Naruto will hug his son. Sarada gets... a smile. 

Thats harsh man no wonder shes like Naruto.


----------



## jemmathepintobean (Jun 24, 2015)

SSS family moments... 

Anyway. compared to Boruto, I'm not impressed by Sarada's. *But at the same time, nobody but Sakura was raising her*, so what did anyone expect? If she was skilled at anything Sasuke related, I would have called it some cheap asspull. Sasuke wasn't there majorityof her life, so who else can she learn from?

At the same time too, this is Kishi we are talking about . You know how Kishi treats females.

The fact that Sarada is even talking about being Hokage made me take a step back...and we don't know for sure if she would learn from her father or Naruto.

Tbh, as long as Sarada acts more like TenTen, and keep her focus on Hokage and not be treated as fodder, she would be the only developed female in this whole series...which is pretty sad...


----------



## ch1p (Jun 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sakura's been with the girl since birth and she's learned from her. Don't act like focusing chakra into her fist has specific perimeters. The outcome of the punch depends on your chakra control meaning being able to control a large amount of chakra and taking out a Gamabunta-sized summon for example would be far harder than taking out someone the size of Kakashi. The smaller the enemy, the less control, less chakra and less difficulty it is. Sakura was knocking away blocks there were TONS bigger than she was.
> 
> Sarada took out a puppy-sized enemy.
> 
> If you expect me to be surprised and hyped about that then hell, I don't know what to tell you. You guys are clenching straws to make it seem impressive when it's not. Sasuke using Katon at age 5 was more impressive than this.


sbe is an academy student

mini juubimon > mizuki


----------



## Raniero (Jun 24, 2015)

ch1p said:


> you got to take into consideration his character. sasuke just doesnt smile much. this is the first time he has smiled in gaiden and the first since forehead poking sakura and accepting forehead protector from naruto in 699, so yeah its a big deal.


He's an extremely unlikable douchebag, yeah, I gotchu. 



Alkaid said:


> He's pretty handsome and has red eyes.
> 
> If you think about that and overlook the fact that anyone who has shared a bond with him has suffered immensely for it, he's okay.


Explains his fangirls


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 24, 2015)

hailebaile said:


> I don't know what borutos complaining about at least Naruto will hug his son. Sarada gets... a smile.
> 
> Thats harsh man no wonder shes like Naruto.



If she chooses Naruto over Sasuke, then she's really nothing like Sakura.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 24, 2015)

bluemiracle said:


> Apparently Sasuke is the smiling kind of guy and we didn't know



Just when you think they couldn't exceed a certain level of stupidity, they do.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 24, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Naruto farting bunshins at her age has nothing to do with the over hype of her apparent display of skill by punting a midget. Stop misdirecting.
> 
> Also, Naruto didn't have access to the type of resources Sarada does.



she is an academy student so i compare her to an academy student. im not comparing her with sakura or tsunade at their peak like you lot.

what resources? the ones she didplays this chapter and youre upset about?


----------



## jemmathepintobean (Jun 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sakura's been with the girl since birth and she's learned from her. Don't act like focusing chakra into her fist has specific perimeters. The outcome of the punch depends on your chakra control meaning being able to control a large amount of chakra and taking out a Gamabunta-sized summon for example would be far harder than taking out someone the size of Kakashi. The smaller the enemy, the less control, less chakra and less difficulty it is. Sakura was knocking away blocks there were TONS bigger than she was.
> 
> Sarada took out a puppy-sized enemy.
> 
> If you expect me to be surprised and hyped about that then hell, I don't know what to tell you. You guys are clenching straws to make it seem impressive when it's not. Sasuke using Katon at age 5 was more impressive than this.



Agreed.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 24, 2015)

So Sarada dealt with Scrappy Doo, Naruto dealt with the Storm Troopers, and Sasuke crushed the scrub of the arc.


----------



## Six (Jun 24, 2015)

ch1p said:


> sbe is an academy student
> 
> mini juubimon > mizuki



She's as good a genuine if she is only a week from graduating. If she were like a 10 or 9 year old then yes.She has had Sakura teaching her all that stuff for who knows how long. Borate is more impressive than her by far by the array of just he can do. Its pretty obvious that Sarada has had Sakura drill this skill into her. You can't compare Borate's ability to perform the highest level of shape change(rasengan) and chidori at all to a punch that has most of her chakra centered at one point.


----------



## bluemiracle (Jun 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sakura's been with the girl since birth and she's learned from her. Don't act like focusing chakra into her fist has specific perimeters. The outcome of the punch depends on your chakra control meaning being able to control a large amount of chakra and taking out a Gamabunta-sized summon for example would be far harder than taking out someone the size of Kakashi. The smaller the enemy, the less control, less chakra and less difficulty it is. Sakura was knocking away blocks there were TONS bigger than she was.
> 
> Sarada took out a puppy-sized enemy.
> 
> If you expect me to be surprised and hyped about that then hell, I don't know what to tell you. You guys are clenching straws to make it seem impressive when it's not. Sasuke using Katon at age 5 was more impressive than this.



You're overthinking waaay too much


----------



## Six (Jun 24, 2015)

bluemiracle said:


> You're overthinking waaay too much



How is he overthinking? Everything sounded spot on to me.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 24, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> She's as good a genuine if she is only a week from graduating. If she were like a 10 or 9 year old then yes.She has had Sakura teaching her all that stuff for who knows how long. Borate is more impressive than her by far by the array of just he can do. Its pretty obvious that Sarada has had Sakura drill this skill into her. You can't compare Borate's ability to perform the highest level of shape change(rasengan) and chidori at all to a punch that has most of her chakra centered at one point.



Borutos only feat at the same point is doing kage bunshin and hiding under a street sign. Thats not more impressive than having mastered chakra control \ awakening sharingan like sarada has.

you want to compare with boruto in the movie but thats a well six months from the current events. you dont know what sarada has learned by then. they are supposed to be rivals too.

So no, boruto isnt more impressive, not by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 24, 2015)

ch1p said:


> she is an academy student so i compare her to an academy student. im not comparing her with sakura or tsunade at their peak like you lot.



No one is comparing her to Sakura or Tsunade at their peak. Her punch is just not worth praising when it's 1/10000 of the capacity we've seen displayed by that same skill.



ch1p said:


> what resources?



The neo-sannin she has in her mother for one. You cannot compare someone who was ostracized and had no mentor or clan backing, to someone who has a skilled shinobi for a parent.




ch1p said:


> the ones she didplays this chapter and youre upset about?



I'm not upset about anything. I just think it's silly that people are so impressed she one-shot a little monster who has no form of offense.


----------



## Cord (Jun 24, 2015)

Sooo, what about Orochimaru and the rest of Taka? 

Nadda?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2015)

ch1p said:


> sbe is an academy student
> 
> mini juubimon > mizuki



Yeah, I think you need to look up all the feats of the many ninja in the series who were academy students and see what they could do. From what we see, this is just standard, it's not impressive, it's just something regular she should be able to do. 

Anyway, I've made my point. People need to stop hyping up feats as if they're something insane when it's just standard work.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 24, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> Sooo, what about Orochimaru and the rest of Taka?
> 
> Nadda?



Doesn't seem like they went with Sasuke and company according to Rai. Not sure why they would either as they don't really have anything invested in it.


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 24, 2015)

Is BorutoxSara the new NarutoxSauce ? You people need the Maker.




Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You guys are clenching straws to make it seem impressive when it's not. Sasuke using Katon at age 5 was more impressive than this.





good joke m8


----------



## Phemt (Jun 24, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> Sooo, what about Orochimaru and the rest of Taka?
> 
> Nadda?



Left behind.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2015)

bluemiracle said:


> You're overthinking waaay too much



As a fan of Sasuke, Sakura and Sarada, no it makes perfect sense. If people don't understand that then it's on them. That's how the jutsu works.

If people still think it's impressive for Sarada to take out a puppy-sized enemy with it? By all means, that's on you all.


----------



## Trillian (Jun 24, 2015)

"Orochimaru, Suigetsu and Juugo are not with them."

Well, well.


----------



## bluemiracle (Jun 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> As a fan of Sasuke, Sakura and Sarada, no it makes perfect sense. If people don't understand that then it's on them. That's how the jutsu works.
> 
> If people still think it's impressive for Sarada to take out a puppy-sized enemy with it? By all means, that's on you all.



I don't think we know the extent of her power yet.   

That was nothing more than a demonstration. Actually, we haven't read the actual chapter _or_ finish the Gaiden yet, and we're already jumping to conclusions?


----------



## ch1p (Jun 24, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> No one is comparing her to Sakura or Tsunade at their peak. Her punch is just not worth praising when it's 1/10000 of the capacity we've seen displayed by that same skill.



yeah, like naruto wasnt cool when the sannin fought. 



> The neo-sannin she has in her mother for one. You cannot compare someone who was ostracized and had no mentor or clan backing, to someone who has a skilled shinobi for a parent.



thats why i sIaid this level of ass kicking was only shown by genin sasuke. the rest were just sorta losers.



> I'm not upset about anything. I just think it's silly that people are so impressed she one-shot a little monster who has no form of offense.


of course you are upset. if you werent you wouldnt be insisting on this.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jun 24, 2015)

Damn, taka is forever irrelevant.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 24, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Left behind.



some things never change 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah, I think you need to look up all the feats of the many ninja in the series who were academy students and see what they could do. From what we see, this is just standard, it's not impressive, it's just something regular she should be able to do.
> 
> Anyway, I've made my point. People need to stop hyping up feats as if they're something insane when it's just standard work.



> something only two, now three people can do
> standard


----------



## Toneri Otsutsuki (Jun 24, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> Sooo, what about Orochimaru and the rest of Taka?
> 
> Nadda?



You scared me there, for a second there I thought this thread would be deleted and with a given stupid reason.

Y'know, like the other Naruto site where a certain green mod goes out of her way to delete anything that has "709" or "Boruto" as the thread title.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 24, 2015)

Since Sarada showing off her moves is the cliffhanger we can expect a fight from her next week. It's ridiculous to jump to conclusions about her being 'weak.'


----------



## Six (Jun 24, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Borutos only feat at the same point is doing kage bunshin and hiding under a street sign. Thats not more impressive than having mastered chakra control \ awakening sharingan like sarada has.
> 
> you want to compare with boruto in the movie but thats a well six months from the current events. you dont know what sarada has learned by then. they are supposed to be rivals too.
> 
> So no, boruto isnt more impressive, not by any stretch of the imagination.



You do realize that every academy student  who graduates has their own unique or clan ability that should be above their level right? Just look at the Konoha 11.

And yes, a shadow clone is a jonin level jutsu. We've seen it spammed to hell but that doesn't take away from the fact that as an academy student, Boruto can do what a lot of genin and chunin can't  or aren't as proficient at doing.

Meanwhile, everyone and their mother has good chakra control. If you can run on water and walk up trees, then you have excellent chakra control. The only thing Sarada and Sakura do differently is focus the chakra into a point on their body and attack. it requires chakra control, but so what? So does every jutsu if it wants to be used to its full potential.

Just admit that the only reason you find this impressive is because she is using Sakura's fighting style, I'm sure if she were using chakra chains as an academy students, you and your fandom wouldn't be anywhere in sight or at least blowing the situation out of proportion like you are doing right now.

Busting a tit because she punched an animal no bigger than a football. Christ, you all amaze me every week.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm kinda excited for this chapter.  No momma drama, Sasuke being a fucking person for once, Sarada being pretty useful even though her parents are neo-sannin and some random fluff by Kishimoto when he avoided it like the plague in the main story.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 24, 2015)

So Salad punches REALLY hard, huh?  

And we have SS planning to storm the telegrams. NO one else around though.


----------



## Oracle of Delphi (Jun 24, 2015)

Meh. I don't want to argue with people comparing Gaiden (Academy days) Sarada with post Gaiden (Chuunin exams) Boruto.

We have yet to see post Gaiden Sarada using some jutsu in the trailer, so calm down people.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 24, 2015)

ch1p said:


> yeah, like naruto wasnt cool when the sannin fought.



His opponent during the Sannin fight was against Kabuto who was compared to the likes of Kakashi and praised by Tsunade.

It's cool because he was against a tough opponent and not a Mini-Juubi who isn't capable of retaliation.



ch1p said:


> thats why i sIaid this level of ass kicking was only shown by genin sasuke. the rest were just sorta losers.



What level of ass kicking are you talking about? Mini-Juubi has displayed 0 offensive potential. At best it's been used as a means of communication and a Kamui gate.



ch1p said:


> of course you are upset. if you werent you wouldnt be insisting on this.



If you say so. I think if you weren't such a hardcore SS shipper you'd see what other level-headed posters mean when they point out that a feat like this is not noteworthy.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 24, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> You do realize that every academy student  who graduates has their own unique or clan ability that should be above their level right? Just look at the Konoha 11.
> 
> And yes, a shadow clone is a join level just. We've seen it spammed to hell but that doesn't take away from the fact that as an academy student, Boruto can do what a lot of genuine and chunin can't  or aren't as proficient at doing.
> 
> ...



yes the kids have their own stuff from clans. sarada has sharingan from uchiha and smashy smashy from tsunade-sakura. its two uniques in one child. more s
athan any of the others have shown, just one thing from one side and thats it.

all i said was that boruto can only do kage bunshin. thats not impressive, especially not compared to creating craters of smashy smashy. and doing kage bunshin is not a lot of stuff, its literally one thing he can do. i dont doubt he can do more but he hasnt shown anything yet.

sorry but only tsunade and sakura can smashy smashy. thats what two, now three people can do, not what everyone can do. its not the same as climbing up trees lmao.

i always liked tsunade - sakura fighting style, so sarada having it is perfect for me. its not my business if you prefer something else.

and lol at you accusing me of only being happy because sarada is using sakuras techniqyes when the only reason why you are crying is because shes not using karins tecniques.



Alkaid said:


> His opponent during the Sannin fight was against Kabuto who was compared to the likes of Kakashi and praised by Tsunade.
> 
> It's cool because he was against a tough opponent and not a Mini-Juubi who isn't capable of retaliation.



Naruto wasnt an academy student tho.





> What level of ass kicking are you talking about? Mini-Juubi has displayed 0 offensive potential. At best it's been used as a means of communication and a Kamui gate.



the destructionalone from the attack is irrelevant whether the mini juubimon attacks or not.




> If you say so. I think if you weren't such a hardcore SS shipper you'd see what other level-headed posters mean when they point out that a feat like this is not noteworthy.



its not me whos upset an academy student idnt impressive whatever that means by your shitty standards.


----------



## Puppetry (Jun 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sakura's been with the girl since birth and she's learned from her.



Learning is not the same as being taught, which Sakura hasn't been shown doing. For an academy student to passively acquire Sakura's technique - without the Sharingan - is quite impressive.



> The outcome of the punch depends on your chakra control meaning being able to control a large amount of chakra and taking out a Gamabunta-sized summon for example would be far harder than taking out someone the size of Kakashi. The smaller the enemy, the less control, less chakra and less difficulty it is. Sakura was knocking away blocks there were TONS bigger than she was.



What? We have no indication what amount of chakra Sarada imbued in her punches, and what affect that amount of chakra would have on larger objects. 

This chakra gradient theory hasn't been proven by Sakura either. She's punched multiple people-sized objects (Hiruko and Sasori himself) with nothing hinting towards using different quantities of chakra for different shinobi.


----------



## noakai (Jun 24, 2015)

People are just hyping it up cause they were worried Sarada was gonna do nothing fighting-wise the whole gaiden and her having Sakura's fighting style is another point in the "she's the real mom" category they can rub in certain people's faces tbh. I want to see if Kishi bothers to do anything with her in the movie or if Sasuke's too busy training Bolt to teach Sarada how to use sharingan.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 24, 2015)

mayumi said:


> And we have SS planning to storm the telegrams. NO one else around though.



Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 779 (77 members and 702 guests)

we are legion


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 24, 2015)

The only reason people are saying isn't noteworthy it's because it's Sakura's move.

Don't even try to pretend otherwise. Sara's the only kid we've seen fighting for real until now, comparing her to what you saw in a fucking trailer for a movie that isn't out yet or your delusion of what a UBER uchihahaha child should be able to do at this point is just bullshit on your part. 

Also, it's obvious people are mainly happy, me included, she has her mama's moves. And you are bothered some are for it for...? 

Try to hide your bitterness better next time. Or don't. To me it's funny, actually. 

I wonder how salty people will be if she is the underdog of neo team 7. Especially the uchihahhastans.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2015)

Puppetry said:


> Learning is not the same as being taught, which Sakura hasn't been shown doing. For an academy student to passively acquire Sakura's technique - without the Sharingan - is quite impressive.
> 
> *What? We have no indication what amount of chakra Sarada imbued in her punches, and what affect that amount of chakra would have on larger objects.
> 
> This chakra gradient theory hasn't been proven by Sakura either. She's punched multiple people-sized objects (Hiruko and Sasori himself ) with nothing hinting towards using different quantities of chakra for different shinobi.*






Wait...

You actually think that for each Punchy Punchy used, there's the same amount of chakra, control level and end result as if there's not different levels to the skill? As if they can't use more chakra which harnesses further control and difficulty to bring forth a greater result?

Wow. I'm actually done.​


----------



## Oracle of Delphi (Jun 24, 2015)

Just wondering..

If the new trailer did not show Boruto pulling off rasengan/chidori, would some of you still be disappointed at Sarada this chapter?

Anyway, I hope Sarada makes good use of her Sharingan (though I don't know how since she hasn't trained yet) in this fight and not only for the sense of showing too much emotions.


----------



## Raniero (Jun 24, 2015)

ch1p said:


> sorry but only tsunade and sakura can smashy smashy. thats what two, now three people can do, not what everyone can do.


Naruto, Lee, Gai, and Chouji all hit harder then those two.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2015)

Oracle of Delphi said:


> Just wondering..
> 
> If the new trailer did not show Boruto pulling off rasengan/chidori, would some of you still be disappointed at Sarada this chapter?
> 
> Anyway, I hope Sarada makes good use of her Sharingan (though I don't know how since she hasn't trained yet) in this fight and not only for the sense of showing too much emotions.



People have been saying since Sarada was shown that she'd be doing more than this as an academy student. Even in chapter 1 of the Gaiden, people were expecting more than this. Hell, especially considering who Boruto was pre-movie trailer. Go back and check most of the threads for the first few chapters of the Gaiden, see the predictions. 

Sarada's just another woman in Kishi's manga it seems. Sucks as a fan of hers.


----------



## Sora (Jun 24, 2015)

tomato salad said:


> 10 char? is that means NG over finishes 10 chapter ?



no it stands for 10 characters
which is the amount you need to make a post here


----------



## ch1p (Jun 24, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Naruto, Lee, Gai, and Chouji all hit harder then those two.



no, they cant.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 24, 2015)

tomato salad said:


> 10 char? is that means NG over finishes 10 chapter ?



>being this new


----------



## Raniero (Jun 24, 2015)

ch1p said:


> no, they cant.


Yes they can. Gai was creating fissures miles deep into the Earth with the shockwaves of his punches, for example lol


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 24, 2015)

ch1p said:


> no, they cant.


Sakura's and Tsunade's strength can shatter Susano'o, only Naruto and GUy have shown comparable physical strength.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 24, 2015)

ch1p said:


> no, they cant.



Not sure if serious.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 24, 2015)

Remembers when ppl were saying Sarada won't have the sharingan since Boruto didn't have the byakugan when chpt 700 came out.

Has the Sharingan.

Remembers when ppl were saying Sarada won't inherit any of Sakura's moveset. 

Inherits chakra enhanced strength.


----------



## Jad (Jun 24, 2015)

ch1p said:


> no, they cant.



Lee shattered half a meteor the size of Konoha in the 6th Gate.

Proof Analysis .


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 24, 2015)

Lee and choji htting harder than chakra enhanced strength?

Feats please.

@Jad he had a team of taijutsu users help him with that feat tho.


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jun 24, 2015)

Thank you so much Rai


----------



## Jad (Jun 24, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Lee and choji htting harder than chakra enhanced strength?
> 
> Feats please.
> 
> @Jad he had a team of taijutsu users help him with that feat tho.



I analysed the scan. The team of Taijutsu users only help crackle the Meteor on the surface. Lee destroyed the entire thing afterwards.

The shockwave of the punch illustrated in the gif comes from the center ALONE. Who is in the center? Lee.



Jad said:


> Ok, I got proof Lee was the sole person that destroyed half that meteor. I screen captured the moment of impact, and the Shockwave that illustrates what exploded the Meteor came from .
> 
> And that Shock wave? It comes from Rock Lee as shown in this clip   (20, 21 seconds, the MOMENT Lee throws the punch you can see the shockwave come form his blow - here is a  (crap quality)


----------



## Trojan (Jun 24, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Lee and choji htting harder than chakra enhanced strength?
> 
> Feats please.
> 
> @Jad he had a team of taijutsu users help him with that feat tho.



Link removed
The fodders were flying of how powerful Choji's punch's impact is.


----------



## John Connor (Jun 24, 2015)

what are you guys talking about? I hate going through 40 pages to find spoilers


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jun 24, 2015)

so sarada is pretty much >>>>>Boruto at least until the movie comes out nice
he'll need to do some catching up
seems like she's stronger than even Naruto and sasuke at her age by a great deal


----------



## Oracle of Delphi (Jun 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> People have been saying since Sarada was shown that she'd be doing more than this as an academy student. Even in chapter 1 of the Gaiden, people were expecting more than this. Hell, especially considering who Boruto was pre-movie trailer. Go back and check most of the threads for the first few chapters of the Gaiden, see the predictions.
> 
> *Sarada's just another woman in Kishi's manga it seems.* Sucks as a fan of hers.




Though I admit I also fear for this happening, I'd still say it's too early to tell. Sarada wouldn't be Boruto's rival for nothing.


----------



## Rima (Jun 24, 2015)

John Connor said:


> what are you guys talking about? I hate going through 40 pages to find spoilers



check first page.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2015)

On another note, Oro and his crew not going doesn't surprise me. There's really no need for him to be there, I doubt we'll be seeing them again. 

But with that said, I guess Suigetsu didn't screw up like people predicted because if he did screw up the test then surely he'd be called out and made to look like a fool in front of everyone. This is probably the last we'll see of Oro.


----------



## Seiji (Jun 24, 2015)

John Connor said:


> what are you guys talking about? I hate going through 40 pages to find spoilers



It's in the first post like the thread title says dude


----------



## Maxxie (Jun 24, 2015)

Wow, so now Sarada is hated just because she inherited Sakura's move sets? Frankly, this goes to show that anything and everything associated with Sakura is automatically dismissed, and honestly that''s kinda sad. 


Think logically, she also has the sharingan, not just CES punches, so don't automatically dismiss her character or her as "fodder". Even if she's weak as a ninja, focus on how Kishi was able to make a decent female character with good development and goals.


----------



## John Connor (Jun 24, 2015)

Seiji said:


> It's in the first post like the thread title says dude


yeah but I'm an idiot


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 24, 2015)

So Sasuke uses Ama with his Rinnegan? Doesn't sound good for the "Rinnegan and Sharingan are two separate dojutsu" contingency.


----------



## TRN (Jun 24, 2015)

Oracle of Delphi said:


> Though I admit I also fear for this happening, I'd still say it's too early to tell. Sarada wouldn't be Boruto's rival for nothing.



She  not Boruto's rival    Boruto rival is Naruto in the Movie


----------



## Trojan (Jun 24, 2015)

Matta Clatta said:


> so sarada is pretty much >>>>>Boruto at least until the movie comes out nice
> he'll need to do some catching up
> seems like she's stronger than even Naruto and sasuke at her age by a great deal



having a C-rank jutsu makes her somehow better than Bolt with B-Rank jutsu?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2015)

Oracle of Delphi said:


> Though I admit I also fear for this happening, I'd still say it's too early to tell. Sarada wouldn't be Boruto's rival for nothing.



Yeah we will see but given Boruto is who he is and what he can do, I just doubt it. Not with Sasuke training him. Sarada's going to need Naruto training her to compete with that.


----------



## MissShoujo (Jun 24, 2015)

Any image spoilers?


----------



## TRN (Jun 24, 2015)

Hussain said:


> having a C-rank jutsu makes her somehow better than Bolt with B-Rank jutsu?



Damn you went hard on that one


----------



## noakai (Jun 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah we will see but given Boruto is who he is and what he can do, I just doubt it. Not with Sasuke training him. Sarada's going to need Naruto training her to compete with that.



Naruto's too busy being "dead" tho (more like just kidnapped). And if he doesn't have time for his kid's birthday party he's probably not out training Sarada either (although he could maybe do it after? And frankly if they said that Naruto has been training her in the movie I'd be happy to handwave all of that because I like the idea). They keep mentioning she admires Naruto so I'm hoping that amounts to more than her wanting to be hokage.


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 24, 2015)

Hussain said:


> having a C-rank jutsu makes her somehow better than Bolt with B-Rank jutsu?



What is Boruto's B-Rank justsu? Breaking cakes? Spoiled brat.

Hinata and Naruto need to teach the kid some manners. 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah we will see but given Boruto is who he is and what he can do, I just doubt it. Not with Sasuke training him. *Sarada's going to need Naruto training her to compete with that.*



From your lips to Kishi ears. This would actually be interesting.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 24, 2015)

StickaStick said:


> So Sasuke uses Ama with his Rinnegan? Doesn't sound good for the "Rinnegan and Sharingan are two separate dojutsu" contingency.


That's nothing new. Used Amaterasu with his Rinnegan thrice before.

Sasuke's Rinnegan is different though, has a tomoe seal akin to the Rinne Sharingan, retains the abilities of his Mangekyō Sharingan.


----------



## Puppetry (Jun 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You actually think that for each Punchy Punchy used, there's the same amount of chakra, control level and end result as if there's not different levels to the skill? As if they can't use more chakra which harnesses further control and difficulty to bring forth a greater result?
> 
> Wow. I'm actually done.



Perhaps you should read before you highlight. I said that we have no indication what level of chakra Sarada imbued in her punches. Hitting a smaller opponent doesn't imply this, so assuming she's used a lesser degree of chakra is baseless.

And perhaps you should also read the databook:


*Spoiler*: _Ōkashō_ 



NINJUTSU; Ōkashō (Cherry Blossom Collision)
User: Haruno Sakura
Offensive; Close range; Rank: C

Main text

People in general are liable to acknowledge it as super-strength, but this is an application of medical ninjutsu that demands concentration and minute chakra control. Maximal chakra is instantly kneaded inside the body, and all of it is enclosed into the right fist at a moment's notice!!
That chakra is dispersed into the target with the impact of the punch, propagating the damage into its every nook and corner! Any kind of strength is meaningless before this technique (tn: go tell that to Senjutsu users! LOL). Since the damage dealt is dependent on the amount of chakra, it's also possible for an expert shinobi to collect it into their fingertips.

Caption

-Chakra and determination included into a punch! The hit pulverizes even stone effortlessly!!

-The emanating fragments become blossoming flower petals and dance about !!

Picture comments

-With an ear-splitting battlecry, Sakura fervently commits her heart and soul into the attack!

-Showered in punches, the ground is smashed into tiny bits by the impacts. Those are raised into the air like petals, hence the brand name of Cherry Blossom Collision.




Of course the level of chakra matters; what I'm saying is that the technique's very nature requires maximal chakra to be brought forth. So beginning of Part II Sakura (who punched the ground against Kakashi, the rock guarding the Akatsuki sealing cave, Hiruko's body, blocks of Satetsu, and Sasori himself) is not arbitrarily deciding 'well, Sasori's body is smaller than Satetsu, so I'll use less chakra in this punch.' She's giving as much as she can to each and every punch, to ensure the greatest amount of damage is dealt.

In the War Arc, her strength later increased tenfold against the Jubi's clones because the completion of Byakugō raised her overall chakra level, thus redefining what Sakura's 'maximal' chakra for Ōkashō actually is.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2015)

Considering Sarada is in possesion of a skill that only 2 others, the other two legends in their own right at age 12, have is yes fucking impressive. Especially given how her mother started, it seems Sakura took great care not to let that happen to her plus Sasuke genes are in effect. People are just whining because they can at this point. Shit, it's even worse with the sharingan as she is even more than likely to hit her target. And those punches are something you want to dodge not block.

Add the potential of Sasuke's abilities and yes, she'd be broken as fuck. She honestly doesn't really need chidori if she has this as she could possibly do just as much damage regardless. Strength + Chidori is overkill.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sakura's and Tsunade's strength can shatter Susano'o, only Naruto and GUy have shown comparable physical strength.



And of course people forget this too.


Soooo Sasuke mad someone tried to harm his daughter and kidnapped his waifu. Oh yeah, Shin is screwed. Lol


----------



## Six (Jun 24, 2015)

ch1p said:


> yes the kids have their own stuff from clans. sarada has sharingan from uchiha and smashy smashy from tsunade-sakura. its two uniques in one child. more s
> athan any of the others have shown, just one thing from one side and thats it.


The sharingan itself is impressive because it was stated that most Uchiha don't unlock it and even if they do, it's at an older age. Super strong punches are nowhere near, seeing as how it is one of the most ineffective fighting styles show in the series. How many times has Sakura connected a punch that did anything in the series? Like 6 or 7?



ch1p said:


> all i said was that boruto can only do kage bunshin. thats not impressive, especially not compared to creating craters of smashy smashy. and doing kage bunshin is not a lot of stuff, its literally one thing he can do. i dont doubt he can do more but he hasnt shown anything yet.


You keep saying academy students when the cold hard fact is they'll be genuine in a week, so I doubt they're learning anything new. Borate can use a jonin level just no matter how much you try to downplay it at age 12. Because at this point age is more appropriate than saying academy student. At the same age of 12 he is going master the rasengan if he doesn't already have it, alongside chidori.
Maybe Sarad has more, an if she pulls more impressive stuff out i'll shut my mouth, but as of now Boruto is the prodigy of his class and the most skilled.



ch1p said:


> sorry but only tsunade and sakura can smashy smashy. thats what two, now three people can do, not what everyone can do. its not the same as climbing up trees lmao.


No no no, get that idea out of your head. You speak as if that due to their genetic makeup they're the only ones able of using those superhuman punches due to it being some sort of kekkai genkai. No, they're not the only ones who can do it, they're the only ones who *WANT* to fight like that. See two different meanings right there. 

And it's the same basic concept, you have to hold a certain amount of chakra in a certain spot. I.e chakra in your feet to stand on water and climb up trees.

There is nothing special about that fighting style, they literally gather as much chakra in their fist or foot in the most efficient way and release it upon impact in order to do massive damage.

Fucking Naruto did that with Kurama's chakra against Toneri. If it connects yes its impressive, if it doesn't which it doesn't 90% of the time then no.



ch1p said:


> i always liked tsunade - sakura fighting style, so sarada having it is perfect for me. its not my business if you prefer something else.


Well, enjoy the chapter then



ch1p said:


> and lol at you accusing me of only being happy because sarada is using sakuras techniqyes when the only reason why you are crying is because shes not using karins tecniques.



I'm not accusing you of anything, I'm just basing off what I see in the fan club , you all are completely biased when it comes to things of this matter. Nobody is crying here, I'm annoyed that Sarada literally was given the most inefficient fighting style next to Tenten when she is capable of much more. Having her use medical ninjutsu Sakura taught her the way Kabuto uses it would be perfect.

Also, don't play dumb, I could care less if she used chains because they are from Karin. You very clearly from everything I've ever seen from you, would not be nearly as happy if Sarada used chakra chains and we both know that, because that would only be a confirmation of what your entire fandom has dreaded for the last couple of weeks.

The only reason you were ever invested in this character is because of who the parents were shown to be last year, had it been Sarada coming home to Karin with an Uchiha symbol on her back I doubt you'd be the owner of the Sarada Uchiha fan club. 

Deny it all you want, you know its true.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jun 24, 2015)

Hussain said:


> having a C-rank jutsu makes her somehow better than Bolt with B-Rank jutsu?



No dojutsu so he's fucked if he ever comes her way in a fight. This should be obvious


----------



## Oracle of Delphi (Jun 24, 2015)

Not sure how to feel about the idea of Naruto training Sarada.. But the only person who could help her improve her Sharingan (aside from Sasuke) is I think Kakashi.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 24, 2015)

> What is Boruto's B-Rank justsu?



Kage bunshin.


----------



## Sora (Jun 24, 2015)

Oracle of Delphi said:


> Not sure how to feel about the idea of Naruto training Sarada.. But the only person who could help her improve her Sharingan (aside from Sasuke) is I think Kakashi.



he doesn't even have sharingan anymore
:/
idk how he can still train her


----------



## N120 (Jun 24, 2015)

lees son > sarada is incoming.. That arrogance was what lead to the Lee > sasuke.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 24, 2015)

In all fairness, punching really hard with the Sharingan isn't a bad combination. That jolt counter will be lethal. 

It'll be interesting to see if she uses scalpels or Chidori needles to target specific points in the body. Good way of blending their styles together.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 24, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Kage bunshin.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 24, 2015)

Gunners said:


> In all fairness, punching really hard with the Sharingan isn't a bad combination. That jolt counter will be lethal.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see if she uses scalpels or Chidori needles to target specific points in the body. Good way of blending their styles together.



She probably has medical ninjutsu under her belt as well since CES is an application of it in the first place.


----------



## Six (Jun 24, 2015)

Maxxie said:


> Wow, so now Sarada is hated just because she inherited Sakura's move sets? Frankly, this goes to show that anything and everything associated with Sakura is automatically dismissed, and honestly that''s kinda sad.
> 
> 
> Think logically, she also has the sharingan, not just CES punches, so don't automatically dismiss her character or her as "fodder". Even if she's weak as a ninja, focus on how Kishi was able to make a decent female character with good development and goals.



Nobody hates her, Well I can't speak for everyone but I don't. But I am annoyed that she inherited the worst possible fighting style alongside tenten's weaponry.

The only thing that could possibly make this fighting style appealing for Sarada is if she can predict where her opponent is going to move with the sharingan and connect. Otherwise, 90% of her fighting will end up in her missing attacks and having to be saved just like her step mother


----------



## Trojan (Jun 24, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> What is Boruto's B-Rank justsu? Breaking cakes? Spoiled brat.
> 
> Hinata and Naruto need to teach the kid some manners.



That's cute an all, but I am not talking about manners. The uchiha girl said Sakura means nothing to her and was planning to leave the village. Also, telling her boss a lier is not a good manners, no? 

As for his his jutsu is the clones.



Matta Clatta said:


> No dojutsu so he's fucked if he ever comes her way in a fight. This should be obvious



I am pretty sure Sasuke with 2 tomoes (whatever the hell they are called) found Lee's shoe tasty
with that kick to his face.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 24, 2015)

*Well...*

Sakura training Sarada what she knows comes as no surprise but it's telling that she has at least as much chakra strenght at 12 years as her adoptive mother had at 16.

With Uzumaki genes, Sarada could do what Sakura never did which was surpass Tsunade in raw stamina and perhaps finally learn that goddamn slug Senjutsu we've been waiting to see for ages.

Also, if she does manifest chakra chains to pull people close to her punches she will be outright unstoppable

Imagine if she gets the Rinnegan later, use Bash? Tenin to drag people Jedi style then crush them with a punch.

Sarada has potential to be a top level fighter like Sasuke and Naruto and this is something no other female character had the chance to do before.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 24, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Considering Sarada is in possesion of a skill that only 2 others, the other two legends in their own right at age 12, have is yes fucking impressive. Especially given how her mother started, it seems Sakura took great care not to let that happen to her plus Sasuke genes are in effect. People are just whining because they can at this point. Shit, it's even worse with the sharingan as she is even more than likely to hit her target. And those punches are something you want to dodge not block.



It's a C rank jutsu; let's not get ahead of ourselves.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2015)

Puppetry said:


> Perhaps you should read before you highlight. I said that we have no indication what level of chakra Sarada imbued in her punches. Hitting a smaller opponent doesn't imply this, so assuming she's used a lesser degree of chakra is baseless.
> *
> And perhaps you should also read the databook*:
> 
> ...






You're actually using the databook comments as an actual source? The same databook book that said "Amaterasu is hotter than the sun" right? The same one that said Haku was moving at the speed of light? The same one that said Hiruzen was the strongest Hokage ever? 

Here's a tip. Everyone knows the databook is full of hyperbole hence why the majority don't use it especially when it comes to jutsu. It's only there for background info on characters, not specifics in regards to jutsu considering the hyperboles are usually blown beyond their boundaries as evidence proves. One of the databooks even mentioned potentially learning how Hiraishin could be used but we see that didn't come forth. As for chakra, again it's common to this series. You use more chakra in regards to something, a greater effect comes forth. More chakra to your feet? You run faster. More chakra for Rasengan? Naruto needs better control and more dense layers (which many posters remember was initially brought up during the first VotE fight, people didn't believe it). More chakra for a Katon? Greater control brings forth a greater Katon. This principle applies to damn near everything in the manga. Again, it applies to running as well. 

So you're telling us that apparently for "punching" it doesn't apply, right? The "maximum chakra" does not matter especially considering how the jutsu works and especially considering all of the others in the series we've seen who use chakra for physical strength. Not every character is "base strong" let alone with this. You do know that doesn't make sense. The Sakura example, if Sakura needed to she would have used far more chakra but in doing so, her health would be damaged and she needs to save as much chakra as she can. It's like every other ninja in the series. Naruto for example had a problem with using his chakra for his KBs. Why do you think Naruto didn't exhaust all of his chakra up when he needed to? You need chakra for more than jutsu. Sakura applies. She used as much chakra as she could to perform Punchy Punchy but not too much considering she'd have to do more, she'd need more chakra for vital purposes and extras. If she did the "maximum" then rest assured, she wouldn't be doing multiples. 

I'm sorry but you're going to need a looooooooooottttttttttt more than that considering that would throw off just about everything else that uses chakra in this series.​


----------



## mayumi (Jun 24, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Remembers when ppl were saying Sarada won't have the sharingan since Boruto didn't have the byakugan when chpt 700 came out.
> 
> Has the Sharingan.
> 
> ...



Remember when people thought she would do this.

*Spoiler*: __ 









Instead we get a much more impressive this -

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Six (Jun 24, 2015)

Puppetry said:


> Perhaps you should read before you highlight. I said that we have no indication what level of chakra Sarada imbued in her punches. Hitting a smaller opponent doesn't imply this, so assuming she's used a lesser degree of chakra is baseless.
> 
> And perhaps you should also read the databook:
> 
> ...



You probably forgot to read this part. "Since the damage dealt is dependent on the amount of chakra."


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2015)

Gunners said:


> It's a C rank jutsu; let's not get ahead of ourselves.



Well I'm not claiming it's chidori and claiming her to be the second coming of Madara. Lol 

But it is impressive regardless. It's not a skill many can perform. Even if the rank is C. And sharingan does make the tech worse on the receiving end.


----------



## Raniero (Jun 24, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I am pretty sure Sasuke with 2 tomoes (whatever the hell they are called) found Lee's shoe tasty
> with that kick to his face.




Basically speedblitz is a big fuck you to sharingan


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 24, 2015)

mayumi said:


> Remember when people thought she would do this.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Sharingan does have the ability to copy ninjutsu. Even Kakashi was able to copy the rasengan without even being taught it. 

Speaking of fanart btw, I guess Kishimoto's assistant's response to a fanart kinda spoiled that Sarada would learn Sakura's techniques.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2015)

Oracle of Delphi said:


> Not sure how to feel about the idea of Naruto training Sarada.. But the only person who could help her improve her Sharingan (aside from Sasuke) is I think Kakashi.



Sasuke sure isn't going to train her and if anything, Naruto would be best. Maybe she can take over as Naruto's official assistant considering I doubt Shizune will constantly be in that position. Sasuke is training Boruto, Sarada needs someone to train with so honestly thinking of the parallels, Sakura was Tsunade's apprentice so she might fit well. Besides, if she's Boruto's rival with his Kage Bunshin, Rasengan/Chidori stuff, who's best against all of that? 

Naruto's perfect.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 24, 2015)

^ Not if you don't have the affinity.


----------



## Oracle of Delphi (Jun 24, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Since its a valid discussion until Sarada's biological parentage is 100% confirmed by the characters themselves.



And that is why I don't visit the prediction thread as often as I did on the previous Gaiden chapters. This thread has become more of a pairing debate thread.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 24, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Sharingan does have the ability to copy ninjutsu. Even Kakashi was able to copy the rasengan without even being taught it.
> 
> Speaking of fanart btw, I guess Kishimoto's assistant's response to a fanart kinda spoiled that Sarada would learn Sakura's techniques.


Kakashi explicitly said that he learned the Rasengan from Minato.


----------



## Raniero (Jun 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sasuke sure isn't going to train her and if anything, Naruto would be best. Maybe she can take over as Naruto's official assistant considering I doubt Shizune will constantly be in that position. Sasuke is training Boruto, Sarada needs someone to train with so honestly thinking of the parallels, Sakura was Tsunade's apprentice so she might fit well. Besides, if she's Boruto's rival with his Kage Bunshin, Rasengan/Chidori stuff, who's best against all of that?
> 
> Naruto's perfect.


Naruto barely has time for his own family. Training Sarada is unlikely.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sasuke sure isn't going to train her and if anything, Naruto would be best. Maybe she can take over as Naruto's official assistant considering I doubt Shizune will constantly be in that position. Sasuke is training Boruto, Sarada needs someone to train with so honestly thinking of the parallels, Sakura was Tsunade's apprentice so she might fit well. Besides, if she's Boruto's rival with his Kage Bunshin, Rasengan/Chidori stuff, who's best against all of that?
> 
> Naruto's perfect.


Well Sarada DOES want to become Hokage after all this...


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 24, 2015)

It's kinda funny, but Sarada having chains would have been a clear 100% Karin is the mother, but using Sakura's jutsu doesn't prove Sakura is the mother at all.  Kishi, you really took a weird route with this Gaiden, but your trolling is 10/10.  Kishimoto must have coined "fuck bitches, get money."


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 24, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Kakashi explicitly said that he learned the Rasengan from Minato.



Did he? I thought he had mentioned copying it? Or maybe I'm thinking of something else?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Naruto barely has time for his own family. Training Sarada is unlikely.



If Sarada becomes Naruto's assistant like Shizune then I'm sure she can find time to learn some things here or there. He can even just give her comments on things to work on from time to time. Sarada can then go train on the roof or something while Naruto takes a glance here and there, that'll be enough. 

The knowledge is most important though. I'm sure Sarada's pretty smart so she'd take the knowledge and run with it rather than actually being in the field training. Naruto can say something like "work on your Taijutsu footwork" and after doing her assignments, she can head to the roof and do it for a few hours before Naruto gives her more work.





SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Well Sarada DOES want to become Hokage after all this...



Yeah, it's perfect.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 24, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Naruto barely has time for his own family. Training Sarada is unlikely.


You're exaggerating Boruto's problem (his inability to share Naruto with the rest of the village). Naruto spends plenty of time with his family, Boruto just wanted a return to the pre-Naruto Hokage days when he was the only person (and Himawari) that Naruto doted on.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 24, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Did he? I thought he had mentioned copying it? Or maybe I'm thinking of something else?


He did. He learned the Rasengan and tried to apply Raiton to it and failed, hence why he created the Chidori (before he had the Sharingan).


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 24, 2015)

So lame she inherited Sakura's fighting style, Jesus Christ Sasuke train your kid , or please have a son, who are you suppose to pass on the Rinnegan too


----------



## Rai (Jun 24, 2015)

I was wrong about Shin absorbing the life force of another sin

There seems to be tree type of Shin clones:

- The nromal
- The fat
- The skinny


----------



## Salada (Jun 24, 2015)

Rei does Sakura do anything at all ? What happens to her ?


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I was wrong about Shin absorbing the life force of another sin
> 
> There seems to be tree type of Shin clones:
> 
> ...



Holy shit. How many Shin clones are there? O.o


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jun 24, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I am pretty sure Sasuke with 2 tomoes (whatever the hell they are called) found Lee's shoe tasty
> with that kick to his face.



 were talking about Boruto vs Sarada 
So yeah chakra punch, genjutsu, copying moves, move prediction
Unless Kishi nerfs her hard because female in naruto lol she's got this


----------



## Addy (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I was wrong about Shin absorbing the life force of another sin
> 
> There seems to be tree type of Shin clones:
> 
> ...



i would say this is interesting but they are already soloed in the smae chapter so whatever kishi


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I was wrong about Shin absorbing the life force of another sin
> 
> There seems to be tree type of Shin clones:
> 
> ...



So, a shallot, a vidalia onion, and a spring onion? Got it!

So, Rai, still vague on who the mother is? Do we really have to keep dealing with these arguments.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 24, 2015)

Matta Clatta said:


> were talking about Boruto vs Sarada
> So yeah chakra punch, genjutsu, copying moves, move prediction
> Unless Kishi nerfs her hard because female in naruto lol she's got this



you thought the sharingan would mean Bolt is fucked when he gets closed, and I am telling
you that you're wrong. 

The only thing she has is "chakra punch" now. The rest is fan-fiction so far.


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I was wrong about Shin absorbing the life force of another sin
> 
> There seems to be tree type of Shin clones:
> 
> ...



Perhaps the Uzumaki can adopt the fatties, since they've no problem wasting good food.


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 24, 2015)

Sarada kicking ass Sarada taking some skills from Sakura is a no-brainer.

And of course I'm going to enjoy the scenes where Sasuke smiles at Sarada and Sarada smiles at both Sakura and Sasuke. Just a nice scene



I can't believe the manga is ending so soon. Seem like there a lot of stuff that needs to be cleared up.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I was wrong about Shin absorbing the life force of another sin
> 
> There seems to be tree type of Shin clones:
> 
> ...



So the fat onion was hit.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 24, 2015)

Otaku Shrink said:


> So, a shallot, a vidalia onion, and a spring onion? Got it!



Don't forget roasted onion (the one Shin threw into the katon).


----------



## Rai (Jun 24, 2015)

ohh, there is a Shin jr that very big and fat.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 24, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> It's kinda funny, but Sarada having chains would have been a clear 100% Karin is the mother, but using Sakura's jutsu doesn't prove Sakura is the mother at all.  Kishi, you really took a weird route with this Gaiden, but your trolling is 10/10.  Kishimoto must have coined "fuck bitches, get money."



This was never a mystery. Only 12 year olds who have never read the manga thought Sarada's mother was a mystery.



ℜai said:


> I was wrong about Shin absorbing the life force of another sin
> 
> There seems to be tree type of Shin clones:
> 
> ...



That's just weird. I wonder why they're different when they're supposed to be clones. It gives them individuality.

One of them is coming back to Konoha.



ℜai said:


> ohh, there is a Shin jr that very big and fat.



ChoCho's long lost brother? Tune in next week!


----------



## Milady (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks Rai. You're awesome and on time as always.

I was hoping for an action pack chapter. Maybe I'm finally getting it.


----------



## Puppetry (Jun 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Here's a tip. Everyone knows the databook is full of hyperbole hence why the majority don't use it especially when it comes to jutsu.



 Everyone knows that the databook is full of hyperbole, which is why most are able to accurately identify them and understand the implicit concept. That's the entire point of a hyperbole: to emphasize a core truth via outrageous, easily identifiable exaggeration. It would counter-intuitive be to just disregard hyperbolic statements on that premise.

This isn't even relevant to the statement I'm citing. 'Maximal' is not hyperbolic, particularly in this context when it's addressing the mechanics of a technique.



> One of the databooks even mentioned potentially learning how Hiraishin could be used but we see that didn't come forth.



I'm not entirely sure what you're referring to. Do you have the databook entry in question?



> So you're telling us that apparently for "punching" it doesn't apply, right?



Have you not read my post thoroughly?

Sakura gives the maximal chakra she can at the time (supported by the databook). This is why beginning of Part II Sakura (who had less chakra) is weaker than Byakugō Sakura (who had more chakra). This is line with both the databook entry and what has been presented to us in the manga. 



> I'm sorry but you're going to need a looooooooooottttttttttt more than that considering that would throw off just about everything else that uses chakra in this series.



...no it wouldn't, because what I'm describing are the mechanics of a specific jutsu, and even those don't contradict the examples you've provided.



Law Trafalgar said:


> You probably forgot to read this part. "Since the damage dealt is dependent on the amount of chakra."



No, it just doesn't contradict the point I've been making: that Sakura gives as much as she can to the technique.


----------



## Addy (Jun 24, 2015)

sasuke "ew, fat uchiha" and that is why he singled the fat onw out


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 24, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Holy shit. How many Shin clones are there? O.o


Too many, considering how lame they are.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 24, 2015)

Probably they are as many as Shin's teeth.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 24, 2015)

ch1p said:


> This was never a mystery. Only 12 year olds who have never read the manga thought Sarada's mother was a mystery.



Sarada is the 12 year old that never read the manga, no wonder she's so confused.  And despite what you believe is red herrings, the audience is supposed to believe Karin is the mother because of the DNA test.  Whether you predict correctly that it's Sakura is not really within the story telling arc at this point.  We're filling in linear audience perspective and it's SUPPOSED to lead many to believe Sakura is NOT her mother at this point.  We are only predicting that this will be falsified eventually, but the linear design right now is saying explicitly that Karin is Sarada's mom.  It can be written as a false positive or be true because it's a thing that can be controlled and trolled by Kishi's whim.  

This is coming from someone who doesn't think Kishi is serious with this Karin love affair thing.


----------



## N120 (Jun 24, 2015)

And thus the tards begin the overhyping. You can't step in BD without witnessing Sakura/Tsuande fanbases spamming threads with katsuyu summons and pic of skewered Tsuande as a case for soloing juubidara or kaguya. There's a level of banter we can all appreciate, but when you insist on it being canon then that it just becomes silly and irritating.

I don't hate sarada, and I hope that fanbase doesn't lead me down that road.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> ohh, there is a Shin jr that very big and fat.


Chocho shall claim him as her father.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 24, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Sharingan does have the ability to copy ninjutsu. Even Kakashi was able to copy the rasengan without even being taught it.
> 
> Speaking of fanart btw, I guess Kishimoto's assistant's response to a fanart kinda spoiled that Sarada would learn Sakura's techniques.



Hate to break the news to you, kakashi was taught rasengan bro.
He had learned rasengan without the sharingan


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 24, 2015)

StickaStick said:


> So Sasuke uses Ama with his Rinnegan? Doesn't sound good for the "Rinnegan and Sharingan are two separate dojutsu" contingency.



We already know he could.  But he chose a regular katon instead of anytype of ento due to an overall lack of mangekyo.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 24, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Chocho shall claim him as her father.



Plot twist: her real father was that bag of chips she offered to Sasuke.


----------



## Itza (Jun 24, 2015)

Is there some picture at baidu?


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 24, 2015)

Itza said:


> Is there some picture at baidu?



 Nope not yet


----------



## ch1p (Jun 24, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Sarada is the 12 year old that never read the manga, no wonder she's so confused.



Right up Kishi's passive aggressive alley. 



> And despite what you believe is red herrings, the audience is supposed to believe Karin is the mother because of the DNA test.  Whether you predict correctly that it's Sakura is not really within the story telling arc at this point.



Not when you have in the same chapter Shin saying kids inherit 50% of each parent DNA and Sarada's test matched 100% percent. It's not so much a red herring but a test if you're paying attention.

Amongst other things, like consistency and thematic. This is like saying Naruto being a loser was a red herring and you're supposed to believe he's never gonna become Hokage.


----------



## Itza (Jun 24, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> Nope not yet



u_u 

Thanks.


----------



## Addy (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> ohh, there is a Shin jr that very big and fat.



Chouchou  real daddy. sasuke is gonna kill him. why is he a dixk to every girl?  

damn, ninkad by VC


----------



## Rai (Jun 24, 2015)

Shin father is dead...

I translated some text and it says he's dead.


----------



## Addy (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Shin father is dead...



damn, didn't even learn about itachi from him


----------



## Rima (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Shin father is dead...
> 
> I translated some text and it says he's dead.



damn       .


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 24, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Well Sarada DOES want to become Hokage after all this...


When was that stated?


----------



## clover1987 (Jun 24, 2015)

Everyone keep telling that Sarada fighting style is boring, but forget it's Fifth fighting style too. 

From what we see. Sasuke don't around Sarada for 12. So it's Sakura's responding to training her. That also explain why Sarada don't look surprise when Sakura punch ground and make house collapse.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Shin father is dead...
> 
> I translated some text and it says he's dead.


hmm too early, maybe they got tricked?


----------



## jar of tears (Jun 24, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> When was that stated?



in the new boruto the movie trailer...


----------



## Sora (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Shin father is dead...
> 
> I translated some text and it says he's dead.



Rest in Peace
Shin Sr.









still a better villain than Kaguya
fight me!


----------



## Zef (Jun 24, 2015)

ch1p holding hands again. 


ch1p said:


> *Not when you have in the same chapter Shin saying kids inherit 50% of each parent DNA and Sarada's test matched 100% percent.*



Just goes to show how the main problem with these people is reading comprehension.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Shin father is dead...
> 
> I translated some text and it says he's dead.


So this chump didn't even last one chapter against them.


----------



## Addy (Jun 24, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> hmm too early, maybe they got tricked?



izanagi? there is no other use for having so many  eyes


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jun 24, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Shin father is dead...
> 
> I translated some text and it says he's dead.


Sasuke killed him?


----------



## Turrin (Jun 24, 2015)

I was on the fence about who Sarada's mother was, but the arguments for Karin being a Red hairing are beginning to sway me into believing Karin in indeed the mother, as i'm getting flashbacks to vapid fans insisting Obito was red hairing for Tobi's identity.


----------



## N120 (Jun 24, 2015)

It was just a match with karins DNA. Why the need to over exaggerate?


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 24, 2015)

Literally the definition of a filler villain if he's really dead.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 24, 2015)

Call me crazy, but I don't see the number "100" in that page.


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 24, 2015)

That's what happens when you fight someone who isn't forced to go full retard, you get slaughtered


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 24, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Call me crazy, but I don't see the number "100" in that page.



If u look at Japanese raw
It says "completely the same"


----------



## MissShoujo (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't see why Karin, who is alive and well, would leave her daughter. Or why Sasuke would have a baby with Karin, (even if Karin had Sarada without permission it doesn't add up that she'd be taken away from her), and then marry Sakura.


----------



## Addy (Jun 24, 2015)

C-Moon said:


> That's what happens when you fight someone who isn't forced to go full retard, you get slaughtered



sasuke went full retard 3 chapters ago


----------



## MissShoujo (Jun 24, 2015)

Time to go to bed and hopefully wake up to a new chapter.

Looking forward to Sasuke smiling at Sarada.


----------



## clover1987 (Jun 24, 2015)

From this chapter , It maybe safe to tell that Kishi don't need any chapter to make reader suspect who is the mother. No Karin until after fighting and Naruto confront Sasuke.  After that I will hope some flashback from Sakura or Sasuke.  

My dream is Sasuke flashback how he pursue Sakura, or how they get marry. I can imagine Sakura propose him because he is not man up enough to ask her.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2015)

Mind you Team Oro isn't around anymore so that's probably the last we'll see from them in this Gaiden. Surely if Suigetsu fucked up the test we'd see them call him out and he'd be looked as a comic relief fool. 

The test isn't wrong.


----------



## RBL (Jun 24, 2015)

well, based on the spoilers this chapter is going to suck 

and *MAYBE* neji is not going to revive this chapter.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2015)

Addy said:


> sasuke "ew, fat uchiha" and that is why he singled the fat onw out



He ate the chips.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 24, 2015)

Shin Sr is dead??  Damn.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Mind you Team Oro isn't around anymore so that's probably the last we'll see from them in this Gaiden. Surely if Suigetsu fucked up the test we'd see them call him out and he'd be looked as a comic relief fool.
> 
> The test isn't wrong.



Yes it is physically impossible for the crew to go back to Oro's lab in order to question the results of the test especially when Suigetsu expressed doubt that he wasn't sure what he was testing.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 24, 2015)

what is this about reviving neji I have been reading


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2015)

RIP Sigma.


----------



## Zef (Jun 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Mind you Team Oro isn't around anymore so that's probably the last we'll see from them in this Gaiden. Surely if Suigetsu fucked up the test we'd see them call him out and he'd be looked as a comic relief fool.
> 
> The test isn't wrong.



No one is saying the test is wrong. What's being said is the bio mass tested doesn't belong to Karin.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Mind you Team Oro isn't around anymore so that's probably the last we'll see from them in this Gaiden. Surely if Suigetsu fucked up the test we'd see them call him out and he'd be looked as a comic relief fool.
> 
> The test isn't wrong.


So there's no possibility that Sasuke's genetic material, not Karin's, was used in your mind?


----------



## RBL (Jun 24, 2015)

falconzx said:


> what is this about reviving neji I have been reading



it's a very well known prediction, neji is probably reviving this chapter of the next one.


----------



## Addy (Jun 24, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Shin Sr is dead??  Damn.



not even a flashback....  damn kishi, thats kaguya level of filler


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 24, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Right up Kishi's passive aggressive alley.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really.  Naruto WAS actually a loser and that's why you cheered for him.  Just like Lee, his theme was overcoming his own short-comings to become extraordinary.  Really doesn't lead the audience to believe in a particular fact that turns out to be false.  

A better comparison would be Tobi claiming to be Madara.  People thought Obito was clearly Tobi, hence the Kakashi Gaiden, but Tobi EXPLICITLY says he's Madara.  Audience is supposed to believe that even though the truth was just as expected.  Obito being Tobi made more sense to many fans despite what the story was telling you. 

That's how this mother thing is going down. Kishi is explicitly telling you Sarada is Karin's, but the 100% match and Sarada having Sakura's personality and jutsu may be there to look back on the story and understand how Sarada was Sakura's all along.  I'm just saying that it's fine to believe Sarada is Karin's child right now because it's what Kishimoto wants you to believe within the confines of the story progression up to this point.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 24, 2015)

This chapter doesn't change anything in regards to Sarada's parentage all it means is that Sakura had the foresight to teach Sarada the technique that Tsunade taught her at an early age.


----------



## Seiji (Jun 24, 2015)

Why are people arguing about who Sarada's real mother is again? Karin isn't even mentioned in the spoiler. 

Save that for when she gets mentioned or when she actually appears jesus christ

@SPOILERS

Meh at Sarada having sakura's fighting style. It's better if she got chidori instead. Suits her more than the banana kid.


----------



## Indra (Jun 24, 2015)

Smh at people saying Sarada's DNA test was an 100% match, no it wasn't. The graph moved, but I don't expect people to notice those details.

Anyway thank God this Gaiden is ending soon. If he died, that means no answers, and no resolution for anyone outside of Sarada in a way.

Good for her, at least I hope she's happy in a way. Even though the writing is bad. And the pairing is bad.

I predict no answers


----------



## Toneri Otsutsuki (Jun 24, 2015)

Quite an interesting turn, made me curious on how was the one who put an end to Shin.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 24, 2015)

Toneri Otsutsuki said:


> Quite an interesting turn, made me curious on how was the one who put an end to Shin.



In the spoilers didn't Rai say that Sasuke crushes him and breaks every bone in his body?  That would probably do it.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 24, 2015)

Queen Sarada was reduced to throwing clich? punches? The daughter of the great war hero Uchiha Sasuke? oh my god 



Im so disappointed he will mentor the brat burrito and not Sarada during the movie.


----------



## Sora (Jun 24, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> Queen Sarada was reduced to throwing clich? punches? The daughter of the great war hero Uchiha Sasuke? oh my god
> 
> 
> 
> Im so disappointed he will mentor the brat burrito and not Sarada during the movie.


she only had Sakura has her mentor
you wanted her to unlock MS and start spamming Susanoo?


----------



## Phemt (Jun 24, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> hmm too early, maybe they got tricked?



Too early? The Gaiden is ending.

Rai said "no way it's ending in 1 chapter" but he didn't know Shin was dead at the time.


----------



## CHEH (Jun 24, 2015)

OMG this chapter must be boring if this is all people are talking about, im pretty sure sakura is her bio mom.
I hope shin IS dead, he was corny since the Gaiden started. Sharingans in your head and still suck? really?


----------



## SofiiBenavidezz (Jun 24, 2015)

Sasuke _has_ to teach Sarada some techniques. I mean he is literally the only one who can teach her how to use the Sharingan.


----------



## Addy (Jun 24, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> Queen Sarada was reduced to throwing clich? punches? The daughter of the great war hero Uchiha Sasuke? oh my god
> 
> 
> 
> Im so disappointed he will mentor the brat burrito and not Sarada during the movie.



to be fair, sasuke sees himself burrito which is why he even gives him his old scratched  headband. 

even kakashi did the same with sasuke so its nothing new.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 24, 2015)

SofiiBenavidezz said:


> Sasuke _has_ to teach Sarada some techniques. I mean he is literally the only one who can teach her how to use the Sharingan.



Since when is how to use the Sharingan something you teach?

And Sarada is not unlocking the Mangekyo let alone Susanoo. 

Maybe in 20 years time.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 24, 2015)

Sora said:


> she only had Sakura has her mentor
> you wanted her to unlock MS and start spamming Susanoo?



I like Sakura but Im not expecting much from her skill-wise or for her to hone a prodigy.... 

Sasuke, on the other hand, I would like him to remember that he has a daughter and that he should make himself available to teach her while he stays at home.


----------



## Indra (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't get how people say you need to be taught to use the Sharingan.

I wonder how well Orochimaru taught Sasuke how to "use" the Sharingan.


----------



## N120 (Jun 24, 2015)

The villain died and he didn't even fight, i wouldn't even call that fodder level. Just a bystander who got runover by a swerving bus. 

Just, bring the movie man...sigh.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 24, 2015)

N120 said:


> The villain died and he didn't even fight, i wouldn't even call that fodder level. Just a bystander who got runover by a swerving bus.



The. gaiden. is. ending. The only reason why didn't get his ass whooped before was because we were on chapter 3.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 24, 2015)

N120 said:


> The villain died and he didn't even fight, i wouldn't even call that fodder level. Just a bystander who got runover by a swerving bus.
> 
> Just, bring the movie man...sigh.



Just some poor tortured mental patient of Oro's rambling on about genetics.  Instead of getting the poor guy the help he needs they cripple and kill him.


----------



## Indra (Jun 24, 2015)

Someone give Salad a box of cookies and icecream.

She needs a day off


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 24, 2015)

*Well...*



TheRealMcCoy said:


> Not really.  Naruto WAS actually a loser and that's why you cheered for him.  Just like Lee, his theme was overcoming his own short-comings to become extraordinary.  Really doesn't lead the audience to believe in a particular fact that turns out to be false.
> 
> A better comparison would be Tobi claiming to be Madara.  People thought Obito was clearly Tobi, hence the Kakashi Gaiden, but Tobi EXPLICITLY says he's Madara.  Audience is supposed to believe that even though the truth was just as expected.  Obito being Tobi made more sense to many fans despite what the story was telling you.
> 
> That's how this mother thing is going down. Kishi is explicitly telling you Sarada is Karin's, but the 100% match and Sarada having Sakura's personality and jutsu may be there to look back on the story and understand how Sarada was Sakura's all along.  I'm just saying that it's fine to believe Sarada is Karin's child right now because it's what Kishimoto wants you to believe within the confines of the story progression up to this point.



Actually, you are placing the chicken before the egg.

Sarada looked like Karin since chapter 700 with a lot of people saying she was the mother while official material dismissed the claim.

Then the Gaiden build gradual evidence towards Sakura not being the mother before giving out a solid proof that Karin was the mother, proof which preeceded the claim that she was.

Having to dismissed that proof would also require to explain how Sakura wasn't in a Konoha hospital to deliver Sarada and why she had no pictures of Sasuke who supposedly consumated a relationship with her.

And don't tell me it was for protection because both moved around with a giant Uchiha fan on their backs.


----------



## N120 (Jun 24, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Just some poor tortured mental patient of Oro's rambling on about genetics.  Instead of getting the poor guy the help he needs they cripple and kill him.



yeh, he even entertained his unwanted guest and had a semi decent convo with Sakura. The guy was Polite as heck.

I'm actually feeling a little sorry for the guy, as far as villainy goes he's pretty much done nothing.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 24, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> Having to dismissed that proof would also require to *explain how Sakura wasn't in a Konoha hospital to deliver Sarada* and why she had no pictures of Sasuke who supposedly consumated a relationship with her.



Oh that's going to be so hard. Not.

No amount of backtracking is going to help you or anybody else when it's straight out revealed that Suigetsu fucked up really badly, and anyone who believed him. i.e. That genius of Naruto.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 24, 2015)

Finding out at what age Sarada activated her Sharingan and to what extent she can use it is far more interesting than her punching a mini sized Juubi. Come on Kishi   
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Salada (Jun 24, 2015)

Phemt  avatar look like sarada running from the sasucrakin. O_o


----------



## Phemt (Jun 24, 2015)

Rai update the spoilers in the spoiler thread.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 24, 2015)

Lulz, even Mizuki had a better purpose than this filler villian. But this shut is over. Thank goodness.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 24, 2015)

Mizuki who? What purpose?


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 24, 2015)

No pics from Baidu this week 
D:


----------



## Akiretsu (Jun 24, 2015)

If shin is actually dead, i'll feel bad for him. He was just a kid who got pushed down the wrong path...Sasuke ruthless


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 24, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> Actually, you are placing the chicken before the egg.
> 
> Sarada looked like Karin since chapter 700 with a lot of people saying she was the mother while official material dismissed the claim.
> 
> ...




But what came first?  How the hell did that chicken there if it didn't grow from an egg?!  Was it materialized out of thin air?!?!  

I had an entire response typed out until I realized I'm debating with BOTH Karin as mother vs. Sakura as mother.  Shiat, bro, I'm not doing that.  I'm out.  

*→ Izumi's Death, by dota2funny and uchihasavior*

However, I'd like to add:
Why was Sakura out of the village when she had Sarada?- the answer is  ?\_(ツ)_/? 
Why doesn't Karin have her damn kid with her? - Despite any answers you have lined up, the real answer is -  ?\_(ツ)_/? 

And for the rest of this Gaiden's plot:
 ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 24, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Mizuki who? What purpose?



Mizuki from the very first chapters of Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2015)

Shin died already.


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 25, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> Finding out at what age Sarada activated her Sharingan and to what extent she can use it is far more interesting than her punching a mini sized Juubi. Come on Kishi
> *Spoiler*: __



We still don't know if that's even canon.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 25, 2015)

Klue said:


> Shin died already.



Already? We're close to the end.


----------



## Rai (Jun 25, 2015)

Did I said that Sakura was injured with two knives of Shin father?


----------



## Phemt (Jun 25, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Did I said that Sakura was injured with two knives of Shin father?



Haha no wonder Sasuke killed him.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 25, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> But what came first?  How the hell did that chicken there if it didn't grow from an egg?!  Was it materialized out of thin air?!?!
> 
> I had an entire response typed out until I realized I'm debating with BOTH Karin as mother vs. Sakura as mother.  Shiat, bro, I'm not doing that.  I'm out.
> 
> ...




*Who cares? * That's what I'd like to know.  I just want to see _(things I'll never see)_
- Sasuke getting the truth out about Itachi and Danzo
- Sasuke giving a damn good reason why he abandoned by family Taka and family Uchiha and showing actual respect for wife and daughter.
- Sarada not being shojo drama fodder and involved in something more interesting then ship-war shit


----------



## Shoken (Jun 25, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Did I said that Sakura was injured with two knives of Shin father?




No, I asked if she was injured


----------



## Rai (Jun 25, 2015)

Sasuke  took them out and Amaterasu.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 25, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke  took them out and Amaterasu.



Very good.


----------



## SSRules (Jun 25, 2015)

So that's why Sasuke crushed him with his Susanoo


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 25, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Did I said that Sakura was injured with two knives of Shin father?



No stahp.....please no.


----------



## Shoken (Jun 25, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke  took them out and Amaterasu.



he cauterize the wound with that?


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 25, 2015)

Revolution said:


> *Who cares? * shit



 ?\_(ツ)_/? 
 ?\_(ツ)_/? 
 ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Rai (Jun 25, 2015)

Shoken said:


> it cautorise the wound with that?



Amaterasu on  the knives---


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 25, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Did I said that Sakura was injured with two knives of Shin father?



You know, in my head, I started saying "god damn it, kishi" in a hank hill voice.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2015)

SSRules said:


> So that's why Sasuke crushed him with his Susanoo



Yeah.....Sasuke in full on "you hurt Sakura your dead" mode shiiit.


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2015)

Amaterasu not trolled.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 25, 2015)

Shoken said:


> he cauterize the wound with that?





ℜai said:


> Amaterasu on  the knives---



Sasuke is also a medic.


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jun 25, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke  took them out and Amaterasu.



I need the damn chapter


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 25, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Amaterasu on  the knives---



Sauce shows no mercy on the knives that stabbed waifu.


----------



## N120 (Jun 25, 2015)

To think the guy was only defending himself and his children in his private property against trespassers. Ninja world is a cruel place, takes no prisoners.

I remember sasuke stabbing naruto with the Kisangani a chapter or two back, hypocrite.


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jun 25, 2015)

No one stabs the waifu!


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 25, 2015)

^Looks like Sasuke's faith in Sakura was ill placed.  I hope he apologizes to Oro since Sasuke might have well ended up arriving with a dead Sakura in hand.  Then we would have had to spend another 10 years on Sasuke's revenge plot and another 10 on Sarada's.


----------



## SSRules (Jun 25, 2015)

mckagan said:


> No one stabs the waifu!




Nobody touches his waifu


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jun 25, 2015)

papasuke never forgives and never forgets


----------



## N120 (Jun 25, 2015)

In bd Sakura would've tanked it and solod with byakugo punch.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2015)

Klue said:


> Amaterasu not trolled.


It's the end of manga/series let it burn at least once. 


Abanikochan said:


> Sauce shows no mercy on the knives that stabbed waifu.



All who hurt waifu must die.


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 25, 2015)

N120 said:


> To think the guy was only defending himself and his children in his private property against trespassers. Ninja world is a cruel place, takes no prisoners.
> 
> I remember sasuke stabbing naruto with the Kisangani a chapter or two back, hypocrite.



Uhhh... no he didn't. Shin manipulated his katana and sent it through Naruto's stomach. That wasn't Sasuke. Are you lacking reading comprehension skills? And Sakura hardly tresspassed. They took her with them. Now her family is coming to get her. Stop twisting things around.


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jun 25, 2015)

It?s official now. You touch Sakura, Sasuke breaks your bones 
This reminds me part 1


----------



## Indra (Jun 25, 2015)

Rai are the Shin Jr's taken out by the clones? In Base?


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 25, 2015)

The infiltration has begun!  ...


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jun 25, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> All who hurt waifu must die.


He must commit suicide then.
:yeahsorry


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 25, 2015)

Last two chapters are Part 1 rehash basically

1) Sasuke calls Sakura capable --> Sasuke complimenting her genjutsu skills
2) Sasuke breaks Shin's bones for hurting Sakura----> Forest of Death


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 25, 2015)

Probably pics from Baidu within next 10min


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 25, 2015)

mckagan said:


> It?s official now. You touch Sakura, Sasuke breaks your bones
> This reminds me part 1



Haha that was my thoughts exactly. He was ready to rip Zaku's arms off. He did a great job dislocating both of them as soon as he saw his girl was injured.


----------



## N120 (Jun 25, 2015)

He even got jealous when naruto saved her from gaara....that waif u.


----------



## Six (Jun 25, 2015)

Yep, Sakura showed me pretty much what I expected from her.


----------



## SSRules (Jun 25, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> Probably pics from Baidu within next 10min



Thanks for the update


----------



## SofiiBenavidezz (Jun 25, 2015)

Don't underestimate the Uchiha's bond or else you will get amaterasu.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2015)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> He must commit suicide then.
> :yeahsorry



Waifu told him that he must forgive himself.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 25, 2015)

SSRules said:


> Thanks for the update



Yup its out


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 25, 2015)

Deja vu. 

*Spoiler*: __ 






You know the rest.


----------



## Cereza (Jun 25, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Last two chapters are Part 1 rehash basically
> 
> 1) Sasuke calls Sakura capable --> Sasuke complimenting her genjutsu skills
> 2) Sasuke breaks Shin's bones for hurting Sakura----> Forest of Death



This is exactly what I was thinking


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 25, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Yep, Sakura showed me pretty much what I expected from her.



U full of hate, bro?  
 

But seriously, why does Kishi even bother making women Ninjas?  Guess it's the editors who make him do it.  Plus they make great hostages.  

Sakura
Rin
Konan 
Karin


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 25, 2015)

Sora said:


> he doesn't even have sharingan anymore
> :/
> idk how he can still train her


Kakashi could have trained Sarada in the ways of the Sharingan because as long as he has extensive knowledge of the Sharigan, he doesnt have to wield it in order to teach her how to use it. He taught Naruto how to add his elemental affinity to the Rasengan without being able to do it himself. 


Sarada's lack of skills as of yet is not due to a lack of resources, but because Kishi thinks the height of ability for females is throwing punches/healing/precise chakra control. 

Im pretty sure Sarada is stuck as the smart, weaker kid in the team, while her male teammates get to be natural prodigies. Urgh, I feel salty because of the unfairness.


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jun 25, 2015)

mckagan said:


> It?s official now. You touch Sakura, Sasuke breaks your bones
> This reminds me part 1






lol yeah i remember that as well *feels nostalgic*


----------



## Knowna (Jun 25, 2015)

Redrawings like last week ^_^


credit to Baidu~


----------



## SSRules (Jun 25, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> Yup its out



The pics from baidu?


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jun 25, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> Yup its out


links please?


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 25, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Redrawings like last week ^_^
> 
> 
> credit to Baidu~



I can't see


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 25, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Redrawings like last week ^_^
> 
> 
> credit to Baidu~



She drew this in like 1min lol
She's actually a fantastic drawer


----------



## Phemt (Jun 25, 2015)

Are they serious? Redrawing again?

Why do they even do this?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2015)

N120 said:


> He even got jealous when naruto saved her from gaara....that waif u.



Uchiha take waifus seriously.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 25, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Are they serious? Tracing/drawing again?
> 
> Why do they even do this?



Because we get to see em this way.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 25, 2015)

Post the link. The pics don't show.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 25, 2015)

^ Image link.

I'm disappointed Sarada is just a clone of her mother when it comes to fighting style. I wouldn't be if Sakura wasn't a consistent failure when it comes to fighting but she is. 

I wanted Sarada to fight like her father. T-T


----------



## Sora (Jun 25, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Redrawings like last week ^_^
> 
> 
> credit to Baidu~


Sasuke's a changed man!


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jun 25, 2015)

the thirst is real


----------



## Knowna (Jun 25, 2015)

Opps is this better?


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 25, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Redrawings like last week ^_^
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 








edit: beat


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jun 25, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Opps is this better?



yes


----------



## Knowna (Jun 25, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> She drew this in like 1min lol
> She's actually a fantastic drawer



She's really good lol


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2015)

thats lovely


----------



## Indra (Jun 25, 2015)

Nothing new here then.

If anyone thought he didn't care for Sarada, they were just hating hard


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 25, 2015)

New spoiler from Reddit?


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 25, 2015)

lndra said:


> Nothing new here then.
> 
> If anyone thought he didn't care for Sarada, they were just hating hard



I thought that was Sakura?


----------



## Knowna (Jun 25, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> I thought that was Sakura?



I believe it is...


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 25, 2015)

Sakura isn't wearing gloves though. Are those the elbow bands?


----------



## Rai (Jun 25, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> I thought that was Sakura?



It's Sakura.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 25, 2015)

Oh!  Well .. any moar?


----------



## NW (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm confused

are the raws out or something?


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jun 25, 2015)

cumonnnnnn manga panda!!

I need my Sasuke filled chapter right now!!
I COMING DOWN BAD


----------



## Indra (Jun 25, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> I thought that was Sakura?


Oh. Well they are "married"

Didn't expect much less. Doesn't make the relationship any good to me honestly. Kudos to fan service though


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 25, 2015)

Did Shin Senior really died? 

If he is dead then the only being that they could interrogate is the Juubimon creature. I doubt Shin Jr. clones can be of much help in providing them answers.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 25, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Redrawings like last week ^_^
> 
> 
> credit to Baidu~


Thats Sakura? Hehehe SS is coming to snatch weaves from the haters.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 25, 2015)

lndra said:


> Nothing new here then.
> 
> If anyone thought he didn't care for Sarada, they were just hating hard



Yeah, he totally didn't send her into depression and near village abandonment for not answering her questions and dismiss her with "this has nothing to do with you"


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Euraj (Jun 25, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> ^ Image link.
> 
> I'm disappointed Sarada is just a clone of her mother when it comes to fighting style. I wouldn't be if Sakura wasn't a consistent failure when it comes to fighting but she is.
> 
> I wanted Sarada to fight like her father. T-T


So, your problem is with Sakura and not the fighting style. Way I see it, Sarada's Sharingan is the answer to everything that's what weak with Sakura and Tsunade's approach to combat. I can kind of give Sakura a pass too. It's not like she wrote herself as having all of her opportunities to fight after Sasori in terrible situations


----------



## ch1p (Jun 25, 2015)

So Shin defeated Naruto and Sasuke, almost got them killed, but Sakura getting the same treatment (does she really) means she's a terrible ninja. 



Arya Stark said:


> Last two chapters are Part 1 rehash basically
> 
> 1) Sasuke calls Sakura capable --> Sasuke complimenting her genjutsu skills
> 2) Sasuke breaks Shin's bones for hurting Sakura----> Forest of Death



Since some failed to understand the significance of these scenes the first time around, Kishi took the pleasure of remaking them under different circunstances to see if they understand it second time around.

How very passive-aggressive of him.


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 25, 2015)

I need this chapter


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 25, 2015)

So Sasuke just checks on Sakura and that's what makes Sarada smile?


----------



## Rii (Jun 25, 2015)

That's Sakura. No wonder Sarada smiles ^-^


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jun 25, 2015)

*take a deep breath*


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 25, 2015)

Is this before or after he destroys Shin Sr


----------



## Cereza (Jun 25, 2015)

So that's Sakura :


----------



## Indra (Jun 25, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Yeah, he totally didn't send her into depression and near village abandonment for not answering her questions and dismiss her with "this has nothing to do with you"


Good point


----------



## ch1p (Jun 25, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> No pics from Baidu this week
> D:



Spoiler provider is drawing fanart of the panels.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 25, 2015)

@ch1p

Sasuke and Naruto got defeated by Shin? Are you referring to when the Shins teleported away?



Euraj said:


> So, your problem is with Sakura and not the fighting style. Way I see it, Sarada's Sharingan is the answer to everything that's what weak with Sakura and Tsunade's approach to combat. I can kind of give Sakura a pass too. It's not like she wrote herself as having all of her opportunities to fight after Sasori in terrible situations



I guess my problem is really with Kishi. He handles Sakura so poorly. It is because of that handling that I wish she'd stay away from Sarada when it comes to fighting, otherwise I suspect to see Boruto and co. constantly saving Sarada.


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 25, 2015)

The spoilers were worth the wait 

What happened to make Sarada punch the ground at the last panel?


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 25, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> @ch1p
> 
> Sasuke and Naruto got defeated by Shin? Are you referring to when the Shins teleported away?
> 
> ...



Kishi treats all females in his manga this way.  Look at Konan.  She just got doused in oil and was pulled outta the ring.  Tsunade gets somewhat decent treatment but it's still subpar compared to her male counterparts.  

Anyways, I'm not impressed with this fluff.  I thought it would be ... well at least Sasuke is sorta leaning over checking on Sakura instead of looking menacingly down which is his default look.


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 25, 2015)

Sasuke's moment is nowhere near as dramatic as Vegeta's.  Thank god.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 25, 2015)

more from baidu


----------



## SSRules (Jun 25, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> more from baidu



Where? xD Link


----------



## Knowna (Jun 25, 2015)

Sakura and Sasuke!


Credit @ baidu


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 25, 2015)

What did Naruto do during this chapter? lol....


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 25, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> more from baidu



link link link link


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 25, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Sakura and Sasuke!
> 
> 
> Credit @ baidu



She's so good at drawing my gosh


----------



## ch1p (Jun 25, 2015)

> Sarada shows strongest feats then all of her classmates did until now.
> Sarada is weakest of her classmates.

Never change, NF. 



Terra Branford said:


> @ch1p
> 
> Sasuke and Naruto got defeated by Shin? Are you referring to when the Shins teleported away?



No, before. When, you know, Sakura saved them from dying. What is the difference exactly? None.


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jun 25, 2015)

OMFG THE FEELS


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 25, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Sakura and Sasuke!
> 
> 
> Credit @ baidu



I think he just got her pregnant (again?)  

I guess for Sasuke it's kinda cute he's smiling at her devilishly.  Reminds me of Sasuke from part I.  I liked that little guy.  

Then again, I wonder if this is after he killed the Baldy.  

"Heh.  He's dead, Sakura."


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 25, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Sakura and Sasuke!
> 
> 
> Credit @ baidu



HHHNNNNGGG


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jun 25, 2015)

ch1p said:


> > *Sarada shows strongest feats* then all of her classmates did until now.


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jun 25, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> She's so good at drawing my gosh


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 25, 2015)

mckagan said:


> OMFG THE FEELS



All these spoilers from chinese sasusaku fansite


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jun 25, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Sakura and Sasuke!
> 
> 
> Credit @ baidu



Sasuke looks like hes going to tap that later


----------



## Raniero (Jun 25, 2015)

ch1p said:


> > Sarada shows strongest feats then all of her classmates did until now.
> > Sarada is weakest of her classmates.
> 
> Never change, NF.


All she did was punch out a mini-juubi 

Boruto clashed with Naruto and managed to outwit him. How is that even a comparison.


----------



## Knowna (Jun 25, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> She's so good at drawing my gosh



I know right


----------



## Sora (Jun 25, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Sakura and Sasuke!
> 
> 
> Credit @ baidu



they're probably reacting to Sarada


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 25, 2015)

That artist was pretty damn near accurate last week. 

Are Sasuke and Sakura reacting to Sarada's punch?


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 25, 2015)

Sora said:


> they're probably reacting to Sarada



Yes
she said its when Sarada punches the ground


----------



## Bellville (Jun 25, 2015)

Raniero said:


> All she did was punch out a mini-juubi
> 
> Boruto classed with Naruto and managed to outwit him. How is that even a comparison.



>"strongest feats of all her classmates"
>one of 2 kids in her class to actually act in battle thus far


why is this.. even.. why is this worth talking about


----------



## Indra (Jun 25, 2015)

Sarada's strongest feat is punching the ground?

Interesting, she'll definitely go far too. Not to mention she took out a Mini Juubi which has no feats.

Definitely a prodigy


----------



## RaptorRage (Jun 25, 2015)

Sasuke just used Enton Kagutsuchi on Sakura. :amazed


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 25, 2015)

Sora said:


> they're probably reacting to Sarada



Makes perfect sense!!  I suppose that one user might wanna delete that "tap that" remark since it's meant for Sarada.    Plus my own comment


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 25, 2015)

So Sakura is suprised by Sarada punching the ground?  Does that mean she isn't the one who taught her?


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 25, 2015)

lndra said:


> Sarada's strongest feat is punching the ground?
> 
> I wonder how Salad is breaking out of Inojin's possible mind transfer jutsu without plot induced inner Sakura



does it work on sharingan? :/


----------



## Trojan (Jun 25, 2015)

Raniero said:


> All she did was punch out a mini-juubi
> 
> Boruto clashed with Naruto and managed to outwit him. How is that even a comparison.



It's impossible to destroy the ground, you know? 
Link removed


----------



## Indra (Jun 25, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> does it work on sharingan? :/


They can probably see it coming. Inojin will also have Sai's drawings, he'll be pretty versatile.

Not to mention tanto work


----------



## Shoken (Jun 25, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> So Sakura is suprised by Sarada punching the ground?  Does that mean she isn't the one who taught her?



sharingan to copy


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 25, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> Yes
> she said its when Sarada punches the ground


Awesome


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 25, 2015)

People are hating on Sarada now? 

And already forgot she has the Sharingan.


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jun 25, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> Ikr
> my heart skipped a beat


I ALMOST DIE HERE!


----------



## ch1p (Jun 25, 2015)

Bellville said:


> >"strongest feats of all her classmates"
> >one of 2 kids in her class to actually act in battle thus far
> 
> 
> why is this.. even.. why is this worth talking about



Then how can they say she's the weakest? 



Shoken said:


> sharingan to copy



You can't copy perfect chakra control.


----------



## Rima (Jun 25, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> People are hating on Sarada now?



It was only a matter of time.


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 25, 2015)

Shoken said:


> sharingan to copy



You can't copy perfect chakra control


----------



## SSRules (Jun 25, 2015)

Don't do that again xDD


----------



## Raniero (Jun 25, 2015)

Nobody was saying Sarada was the weakest or hating on her. 

She's just not the strongest. That title belongs to Boruto or possibly Mitsuki.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 25, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Nobody was saying Sarada was the weakest or hating on her.
> 
> She's just not the strongest. That title belongs to Boruto or possibly Mitsuki.



Probably not Mitsuki
b/c Sarada is the rival of Boruto


----------



## Shoken (Jun 25, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> You can't copy perfect chakra control



yes


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2015)

Sasuke smirk says says it all.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 25, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> Yes
> she said its when Sarada punches the ground



Proud parents. Even better.


----------



## Indra (Jun 25, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Then how can they say she's the weakest?


I honestly think that she lacks in far range like her mother. If she doesn't get any techniques like Fire Ball Jutsu, she may be screwed.

Sakura, even right now, still can't even stand against SM Naruto or Hebi Sasuke 

Imagine what Shikidai would do to Sarada who needs to come closer to even land a hit. Some of these kids can be really hack since everything looks scaled.


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jun 25, 2015)

heart beating slower and slower ... Oh wait slowly killing


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 25, 2015)

Rima said:


> It was only a matter of time.



I guess only the possibility of Karin being her mother was saving her thus far. But she demonstrates one thing of Sakura's and the hate starts pouring in.


----------



## AkeNyaa (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm about to broken F5 button


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jun 25, 2015)

mckagan said:


> I ALMOST DIE HERE!





me too lol, but still breathing


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 25, 2015)

Sasuke's thoughts:

"Yeeees, she'll avenge the Uchi...oh I mean that's my girl!"


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 25, 2015)

dinosaur ninja said:


> me too lol, but still breathing



now we know who will be responsible for all the heart attacks


----------



## ch1p (Jun 25, 2015)

lndra said:


> I honestly think that she lacks in far range like her mother. If she doesn't get any techniques like Fire Ball Jutsu, she may be screwed.



What's the part of she's an academy student that you don't understand?



FallFromGrace said:


> I guess only the possibility of Karin being her mother was saving her thus far. But she demonstrates one thing of Sakura's and the hate starts pouring in.



No, she was always well liked. Her fanclub reached 100 pages before the gaiden even began, while the rest trailed at single digits or around 20 pages at best.

The ASS / anti-Sakura / anti-Sasuke did take a particular liking to her after gaiden though, those are the ones that will turn their backs on her soon enough.


----------



## Milady (Jun 25, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Sasuke smirk says says it all.



Finally. ..a facial expression from sauce???


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 25, 2015)

moore pic from baidu


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jun 25, 2015)

ITS ALL ABOUT F5 NOW!


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 25, 2015)

Pic from baidu
Sarada's smirk


----------



## SSRules (Jun 25, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> Pic from baidu
> Sarada's smirk



Could anyone post it? xD


----------



## Knowna (Jun 25, 2015)

Sarada!


credit @ Baidu~


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jun 25, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> Pic from baidu
> Sarada's smirk



dont do this with me


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 25, 2015)

We don't know since when Bolt knows Rasengan. Chouchou has also shown some cool skills superior to her father at that age ( and weirdly enough Sarada wasn't punching there)

Sharingan can give some edge to her taijutsu skills but expecting her to get cool power ups are pretty much over. A medic in Kishi's manga. She might get new tomoes if her team gets under danger etc maybe.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 25, 2015)

SSRules said:


> Could anyone post it? xD



sorry still dont know how to post pics hahahahaha


----------



## Indra (Jun 25, 2015)

ch1p said:


> What's the part of she's an academy student that you don't understand?


You mean graduation in a few days? That's outside of the point.

These children, early on are being hinted at what they will master in the future, that's the point of a *short series* unless you don't understand what that means. It the Movie ends with Sarada pulling the same Sakura crap, that's who she will follow. No amount of fan arts of her using chidori will fix that, I mean look at where that's got some people 

It's obvious what we see now will be final unless Kishimoto or someone continue a long series run after the movie, but even that's a stretch itself. She had hope if she asked at least Naruto to train her due to her fondness of the Hokage position, but we see none of that in the movie. I doubt she is even important there. Just Boruto's teammate and Hokage fan girl


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Sasuke's thoughts:
> 
> "Yeeees, she'll avenge the Uchi...oh I mean that's my girl!"



Lol.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 25, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> People are hating on Sarada now?
> 
> And already forgot she has the Sharingan.



People were calling her an ungrateful spoiled bitch for giving Sakura attitude since the beginning.


Now we have people that dislike Sakura's abilities being unhappy that Salad also has them.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> Finally. ..a facial expression from sauce???



Come on, we've seen those before.


----------



## Raniero (Jun 25, 2015)

ch1p said:


> The ASS / anti-Sakura / anti-Sasuke did take a particular liking to her after gaiden though, those are the ones that will turn their backs on her soon enough.


Idk, I saw some anti-Sarada stuff from your fanbase.


----------



## Itza (Jun 25, 2015)

it's out!

Link removed


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jun 25, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> now we know who will be responsible for all the heart attacks




*Spoiler*: __ 



this


----------



## AkeNyaa (Jun 25, 2015)

finally is out x_x !


----------



## Indra (Jun 25, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Idk, I saw some anti-Sarada stuff from your fanbase.


Someone compiled a large amount of screen shots too somewhere


----------



## Bellville (Jun 25, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Idk, I saw some anti-Sarada stuff from your fanbase.



Sakura stans were mad because she can do no wrong and Salad was having none of that.


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 25, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> We don't know since when Bolt knows Rasengan. Chouchou has also shown some cool skills superior to her father at that age ( and weirdly enough Sarada wasn't punching there)
> 
> Sharingan can give some edge to her taijutsu skills but expecting her to get cool power ups are pretty much over. A medic in Kishi's manga. She might get new tomoes if her team gets under danger etc maybe.



Remember where Team 7 were at the beginning? See where they are now. There is no reason to conclude that based on her punching the ground. Sharingan + super strength sound like a good start to me.



Bellville said:


> People were calling her an ungrateful spoiled bitch for giving Sakura attitude since the beginning.
> 
> 
> Now we have people that dislike Sakura's abilities being unhappy that Salad also has them.



You're right. I guess she never had a chance xD


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jun 25, 2015)

ITS OUT!


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 25, 2015)

Bellville said:


> People were calling her an ungrateful spoiled bitch for giving Sakura attitude since the beginning.
> 
> 
> Now we have people that dislike Sakura's abilities being unhappy that Salad also has them.



It isn't about having Sakura's abilities. It is that having them means Kishi is going to pull a Sakura on Sarada.


No one is hating on Sarada, not from what I've seen in the last few pages...


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 25, 2015)

Eh she's not exactly a copy of Sakura. She is still a Uchiha (katon etc). We'll see how writers use her abilities. It really depends on that.


----------



## N120 (Jun 25, 2015)

Sarada will inherit narutos WoF, and boruto will inheirit his title and hat.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 25, 2015)

lndra said:


> You mean graduation in a few days? That's outside of the point.



The point is she's a kid. When Naruto & co. graduated, they knew shit. Sarada is doing at 12 stuff Sakura did at 14~15 and Tsunade did it a bit later.

And she has, you know, Sharingan. That she just unlocked.


----------



## Indra (Jun 25, 2015)

ch1p said:


> The point is she's a kid. When Naruto & co. graduated, they knew shit. Sarada is doing at 12 stuff Sakura did at 14~15 and Tsunade did it a bit later.
> 
> And she has, you know, Sharingan. That she just unlocked.


They didn't know shit at all.

Naruto grew up with no one by his side, obviously Sasuke was better at that point, even Sarada has Sakura to teach her.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 25, 2015)

Ah, so Sakura was fighting and it just skipped it. Alright then, I thought it would pick up immediately from where it left off and have her lose.

It was better than what I assumed at least.


----------



## noakai (Jun 25, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Eh she's not exactly a copy of Sakura. She is still a Uchiha (katon etc). We'll see how writers use her abilities. It really depends on that.



The thing is unless we get another manga or tons of development in the movie, this is where she'll end. We can write tons of meta on what she might or might not be technically capable of, but it won't matter if the series ends with her like this. It's just disappointing that they chose this skill set for her to show off when we likely won't get to see her a ton to begin with (although again, maybe she'll develop a lot in the movie, we can't know for sure yet). I'll be happy if I'm proven wrong later but knowing Kishi...I'm a bit ehh lol.

Chapter was cute, I liked Sasuke looking proud of Sarada. Chouchou once again commenting on dads lol.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10 chapter.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 25, 2015)

Pretty decent chapter. Way less corny than I was expecting. I should just stick to reading the spoilers next time to avoid being bombarded with shipper hype. <_<





Terra Branford said:


> It isn't about having Sakura's abilities. It is that having them means Kishi is going to pull a Sakura on Sarada.


I'm not sure what this means. Like it's gonna hurt her characterwise or make her weak somehow?




> No one is hating on Sarada, not from what I've seen in the last few pages...


Not really on NF, but on other sites where people are more open about what they really feel about the characters and such, there's been outright Salad hate for questioning her situation and wanting answers. It's been super petty with tensions running high over SS, basically people just wanted the kid to shut up and stop questioning stuff.


----------



## Salada (Jun 25, 2015)

-Finally Sakura only can use strength in punches argument is over .(she was carrying large things this chapter)

-Sarada is the strongest kid so far . I know you are in denial I know it's hurt ..

-sasuke couldn't hide the love today


----------



## Amol (Jun 25, 2015)

Unless you just blindly hate Sakura's fighting style, I see no wrong in Sarada using Super Strength.
I mean she was going to learn that by having Sakura as mentor so far.
It is perfectly natural .
Bolt did Raiton Rasengan in movie.
So how about waiting for Sarada's feats from movie and then compare them with Bolt's ?
That should be like common sense.
For all we know Sarada uses Sharingan to copy jutsu or maybe Kabuto style medical ninjutsu.
Sarada is an Uchiha with Sharingan. Sakura is not the height of Sarada's potential.
So lets not whine on something that didn't even happen yet.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jun 25, 2015)

Salada said:


> -Finally Sakura only can use strength in punches argument is over .(*she was carrying large things this chapter*)


Are implying that Sakura was holding that stalagnatic pillar? Because it would mean that she is holding earth - literally.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 25, 2015)

omg this chapter 

I love it! 

YASSSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## Rima (Jun 25, 2015)

Sasuke's proud expression.


----------



## noakai (Jun 25, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Not really on NF, but on other sites where people are more open about what they really feel about the characters and such, there's been outright Salad hate for questioning her situation and wanting answers. It's been super petty with tensions running high over SS, basically people just wanted the kid to shut up and stop questioning stuff.



I still remember the posts elsewhere calling her an ungrateful little bitch and saying Sasuke should kill her after spoilers about ch7 came out and it was revealed Sarada said "why should I save someone at who's not even my mom?" So classy.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 25, 2015)

dinosaur ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> this



Your prediction just came true
such a sweet chap


----------



## Bellville (Jun 25, 2015)

Salada said:


> -Sarada is the strongest kid so far . I know you are in denial I know it's hurt ..


1 out of 2 kids so far, yeah. She was impressive and she's bound to be in the top rankings considering her genetics, but people need to drop the 'out of her classmates' bit because it's silly. Nobody else has really had a chance to fight.



> -sasuke couldn't hide the love today


>not trying to kill her anymore

>checks on her after she's been stabbed

>epic display of love

>is this where you guys are at with this ship


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jun 25, 2015)

Bellville said:


> 1 out of 2 kids so far, yeah. She was impressive and she's bound to be in the top rankings considering her genetics, but people need to drop the 'out of her classmates' bit because it's silly. Nobody else has really had a chance to fight.
> 
> 
> >not trying to kill her anymore
> ...





just let us enjoy our moment pwis?


----------



## Shoken (Jun 25, 2015)

I understand she manages to copy the technique with as much power sakura because it would have the same ease in controlling his chakra ?


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jun 25, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> Your prediction just came true
> such a sweet chap





yeah, sasusaku is not for the weak...ah my heart !


----------



## Raniero (Jun 25, 2015)

Bellville said:


> >not trying to kill her anymore
> 
> >checks on her after she's been stabbed
> 
> ...


They gotta take what they can get. 

They're not getting much more either since Kishimoto is such a prude.


----------



## AkeNyaa (Jun 25, 2015)

I can't stop thinking that sasuke is just acting "the good husband role" to keep quiet sarada doubts ... 
(sorry for my english)


----------



## Bellville (Jun 25, 2015)

dinosaur ninja said:


> just let us enjoy our moment pwis?



I don't mind as long as people don't start getting ridiculous with their statements, that's all.


----------



## MyAlterEgoHere (Jun 25, 2015)

Proud Sasuke


----------



## Shoken (Jun 25, 2015)

AkeNyaa said:


> I can't stop thinking that sasuke is just acting "the good husband role" to keep quiet sarada doubts ...
> (sorry for my english)



me too

evidence deed, after the words


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jun 25, 2015)

Bellville said:


> I don't mind as long as people don't start getting ridiculous with their statements, that's all.





what do you mean?


----------



## jonnty6 (Jun 25, 2015)

Princess Sarada, So Based.


----------



## Rii (Jun 25, 2015)

Well, at least now Sasuke DID care about Sakura and won't let her die right before his eyes. It's enough....

Sarada's smile is so cute <3


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 25, 2015)

Sarada was badass  Sasuke looked so proud. 

PS: Whoever said last week that this thread lasts until the chapter was released was right. I guess everything that can be discussed gets discussed on spoilers alone xD


----------



## freeforall (Jun 25, 2015)

cant believe these villains thought they could stand up against Sasuke.


----------



## MyAlterEgoHere (Jun 25, 2015)

Any idea what Sarada probably meant by "didn't paste for some reason"?

I wonder what the correct translation is.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 25, 2015)

Sarada did well this chapter, what she did on the last page is what she SHOULD be doing. Yeah, geeking out about her punching that Jyuubimon wasn't anything but on the last page that shows where she is right now. Sure it's lame that she's just doing Punchy Punchy but it's a start. Also this proved what I was saying in regards to using different chakra amounts for that skill. 

Shin's a bum, his crew's full of bozos and I'm glad they're crumbling.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 25, 2015)

The whole chapter.


----------



## Typhon (Jun 25, 2015)

I really hope Salada puts a new spin on this super strength. Sakura and Tsunade's use of it is so basic that it makes me cringe every time they try to hit something. And why none of them can create shock waves when Guy can has always eluded me.


----------



## jonnty6 (Jun 25, 2015)

Not sure how else she can put a spin on it tbh, perhaps like get trained by Lee and get flashier taijutsu? lol that's all I got at the moment.


----------



## jonnty6 (Jun 25, 2015)

Also is it me or does it seem like a page or two is missing??


----------



## Typhon (Jun 25, 2015)

jonnty6 said:


> Not sure how else she can put a spin on it tbh, perhaps like get trained by Lee and get flashier taijutsu? lol that's all I got at the moment.



If they can put explosive power into their hands, I'd assume they can do the same with their legs. Instant speed boost to actually land that punch.


I mean they don't have to be as flashy as Lee, but at least have similar combat prowess


----------



## Bellville (Jun 25, 2015)

dinosaur ninja said:


> what do you mean?


The excessive claims and statements about what goes on? Sasuke's "inability to contain his love" amounted to making sure a recently stabbed Sakura was okay and smirking at his kid's strength when only chapters ago he brought the poor girl to tears because he was being a callous jerk.

Plus I've seen enough shitposting from other users lately that I don't feel like "letting people have their fun" if everyone can't equally do it, which has been the case for a long time.



MyAlterEgoHere said:


> Any idea what Sarada probably meant by "didn't paste for some reason"?
> 
> I wonder what the correct translation is.



Yeah that was weird. I kinda thought it was an editing error someone didn't fix before the chapter got posted.


----------



## jonnty6 (Jun 25, 2015)

Typhon said:


> If they can put explosive power into their hands, I'd assume they can do the same with their legs. Instant speed boost to actually land that punch.
> 
> 
> I mean they don't have to be as flashy as Lee, but at least have similar combat prowess


That would be pretty neat now that you mention it. Chakra explosions from her fists and whatnot like what's-his-face.

And yeah I get what you mean, I personally don't want Sarada to be another "throw your fists wildly until it connects" type girl in combat either lol


----------



## Milady (Jun 25, 2015)

So it's safer to bring Sarada to the enemy line rather than leaving her with Orochimaru. So true.  Orochimaru > Cloned Sharingan users

Shins really are such fodders and fillers


----------



## beyondsouske (Jun 25, 2015)

The best part of the chapter was Sasuke punching  fat Shin. And why does Kishi keep shiting on ss only to give them more moments, why can't he just choose to make it a good or bad couple.


----------



## microtubule (Jun 25, 2015)

I really dont know what to think of this chapter...
The "Its dead" made me roll on the floor. Lmfao the best part!

Sarada is cute and I like her character, but the plot is so boring now...


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 25, 2015)

Sasuke is so proud of his family. 

Sasuke's so attentive of his beloved wife. And "darling"   

Sarada's so cool!!!!! She slayed and her papa expected no less. Sasuke smile is everything!


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 25, 2015)

Skimmed through both the Naruto and One Piece chapters in under 30 seconds......Not a good day.


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 25, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> Skimmed through both the Naruto and One Piece chapters in under 30 seconds......Not a good day.



No Kiba in both?


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 25, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> No Kiba in both?



Kiba in One piece would be amazing  (but I'm already cool with most of characters established )

Naruto on the other hand........well, you know how I feel


----------



## MyAlterEgoHere (Jun 25, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> Skimmed through both the Naruto and One Piece chapters in under 30 seconds......Not a good day.



Your internet connection is very fast. Good for you.


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2015)

That smirk tho! 

Sasuke is so proud of his Uchiha princess.


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 25, 2015)

Elfiore said:


> That smirk tho!
> 
> Sasuke is so proud of his Uchiha princess.



"Thats my baby gurl"


----------



## BlueMist (Jun 25, 2015)

To all of you that bet everything on Karin being the mother and genetically superior to Sakura, you should have read the chapter more carefully. Or, maybe you just conveniently missed the part where Sasuke told Naruto to pinpoint Sakura's location, with Sarada standing there and doing nothing when she most probably had the biggest drive to reach her mother.

<_I'm still not allowed to post links or pictures, so I had to describe the panel._>

If Sarada could've easily learned Sakura's jutsu at that age and obviously inherited her chakra control, then she could've easily inherited Karin's sensor abilities as well (if she really was the mother). So, why is she only doing a jutsu that requires superior chakra control (which is Sakura's ability) and not being able to sensor anyone for that matter?

I wouldn't even dignify that with an answer because of the blatant obviousness!


----------



## MissShoujo (Jun 25, 2015)

I was expecting Sakura to be stronger in that chapter but I guess she had to be a little weaker than usual in order for Sarada to have her moment. Great chapter, imo! 

Actually, Sakura seems weaker in general. I wonder what's up with that? Seems like it'll be explained later on?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 25, 2015)

i liked the Dragon Ball Z Fusion dance reference.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 25, 2015)

BlueMist said:


> To all of you that bet everything on Karin being the mother and genetically superior to Sakura, you should have read the chapter more carefully. Or, maybe you just conveniently missed the part where Sasuke told Naruto to pinpoint Sakura's location, with Sarada standing there and doing nothing when she most probably had the biggest drive to reach her mother.
> 
> <_I'm still not allowed to post links or pictures, so I had to describe the panel._>
> 
> ...



So what?  Tobirama was a better sensor than his brother Hashirama.

"Throughout the series, various characters have commented on the 'feel'  of a person's chakra and similar comments regarding the ability to sense  high levels of chakra a little, leading to the possibility that chakra  sensing is merely a more refined version of this by either teaching or  being simply born more sensitive."


----------



## yanna (Jun 25, 2015)

MyAlterEgoHere said:


> Any idea what Sarada probably meant by "didn't paste for some reason"?
> 
> I wonder what the correct translation is.



I think that it says _Mom I'll be the one..._ and then when Sarada is about to punch the ground, it is written _who protects you_


----------



## BlueMist (Jun 25, 2015)

izzyisozaki said:


> So what?  Tobirama was a better sensor than his brother Hashirama.
> 
> "Throughout the series, various characters have commented on the 'feel'  of a person's chakra and similar comments regarding the ability to sense  high levels of chakra a little, leading to the possibility that chakra  sensing is merely a more refined version of this by either teaching or  being simply born more sensitive."



You seemed to have missed one of the points I was trying to make. I was addressing the Karin supporters concerning their belief that she is genetically superior to Sakura. No one questioned the workings of the chakra sensing ability. But, if you are suggesting that Sarada has to be taught to sense chakra even in case Karin is the mother, then your point just gives more basis to my opinion - that her genes have nothing significant to offer to an Uchiha. And, don't say born more sensitive, because to me it was confirmed that she is obviously not born with chakra sensing ability.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 25, 2015)

My point was that she DOESN'T have to be. Also, your point is laughable, cos the Uzumaki clan has plenty going for it, while Karin's sensing skills were unique.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Jun 25, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Sasuke is so proud of his family.
> 
> Sasuke's so attentive of his beloved wife. And "darling"
> 
> Sarada's so cool!!!!! She slayed and her papa expected no less. Sasuke smile is everything!



Sasuke smile was worth it all

ALL


----------



## BlueMist (Jun 25, 2015)

izzyisozaki said:


> My point was that she DOESN'T have to be. Also, your point is laughable, cos the Uzumaki clan has plenty going for it, while Karin's sensing skills were unique.




The way I see it Karin is a disgrace for the Uzumaki clan! I hate it when people compare her with Naruto, Kushina or Nagato. Or, haven't you counted the number of jutsu she has acquired, or better said inherited and never tried to improve... ONLY THREE!!! In comparison, Kushina is a true beast when it comes down to using the chakra chains. Karin was never able to use it to the extent Kushina did, and never will, because she is the laziest shinobi in the entire manga (obviously never trained her abilities). Also, all of Karin's jutsu are meant to serve as support to more capable shinobi:

*healing bite - support for other shinobi that get hurt in battle
*chakra sensing - locating other shinobi, but in the end someone else will have to battle said person
*chakra chains - its main use is to restrain a tailed beast, or let?s say any kind of incontrollable beast, so it's safe to say that it's meant to be used as support in battle; if used to bind the chakra of an opponent, it would still be just a support jutsu since Karin knows no other offensive jutsu; also, it's not much of an attack ability in Karin's case if you consider the fact that it's always a lost cause if a shinobi only has one single attack. Oh, and don't say that only that one would be enough to defeat the opponent, because that is not true. Even Naruto could never finish off an opponent with just one attack and he has some seriously amazing jutsu at his disposal. Karin is just not that amazing.


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 25, 2015)

l0rdza0n said:


> Sasuke smile was worth it all
> 
> ALL


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 25, 2015)

Same smile that was soon followed by



I wonder how far the past will repeat itself 

@BlueMist- That doesn't really do anything to discredit the theory we were discussing... she is still an Uzumaki.


----------



## BlueMist (Jun 25, 2015)

izzyisozaki said:


> @BlueMist- That doesn't really do anything to discredit the theory we were discussing... she is still an Uzumaki.



Yes, but people inherit personality traits as well. And, Karin has nothing going for her personality wise. The way I see it, she is just really lazy, so having Uzumaki genes is a waste on a person like her - and, I'm assuming her kid as well. Not even the Uzumaki genes can help her and that is saying much. Plus, why would an Uchiha need chakra chains anyway? They can control tailed beasts with the Sharingan, which is the best ability when tailed beasts are concerned.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 25, 2015)

You realize that's just an opinion right? Her sensor skills are so advanced, they are unique to her. Theoretically she doesn't need to fight that much if she can just get away from enemy chakra (she can repress her own and therefore hide herself relatively well).


----------



## BlueMist (Jun 25, 2015)

izzyisozaki said:


> You realize that's just an opinion right? Her sensor skills are so advanced, they are unique to her. Theoretically she doesn't need to fight that much if she can just get away from enemy chakra (she can repress her own and therefore hide herself relatively well).



I know, so aren't we discussing opinions here? And, the way you described the potential of her ability just makes her a useless character in my eyes. If the point of being a shinobi was to flee as fast as possible then Obito, Madara, Kaguya would have accomplished their goals with no effort at all. What's the point of Naruto training and fighting them all?


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 25, 2015)

She isn't you're average village ninja. Before Oro took her under his wing she was doing Chuunin exams like everyone else.


----------



## BlueMist (Jun 25, 2015)

izzyisozaki said:


> She isn't you're average village ninja. Before Oro took her under his wing she was doing Chuunin exams like everyone else.



I was stating my opinions based on her abilities, which in my eyes were only meant for support. Also, participating in the Chuunin exams doesn't necesarily mean that she was not an average village ninja. Her team obviouly did not advance and that is enough of a reason for me to think of her as average. What must have kept her alive was her sensing abilty and she must have used it to run away (as you said before), which once again makes her pittiful.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 25, 2015)

Is Rock Lee pitiful for not having genjutsu skills? Karin simply honed her sensor abilities. She obviously had little choice in this if life as an orphan Uzumaki meant danger.


----------



## BlueMist (Jun 25, 2015)

izzyisozaki said:


> Is Rock Lee pitiful for not having genjutsu skills? Karin simply honed her sensor abilities. She obviously had little choice in this if life as an orphan Uzumaki meant danger.



Why are you bringing up Rock Lee? I would never dare disregard his abilities, particulary because he is the person that acquired them with most effort, which is completely oposite of Karin and her obvious no-effort policy. It's difficult for me to find excuses for her after all the terrible choices she made (like using her healing bite to help Oro experiment on people) just to save her own life. Her actions are exactly the oposite of how Naruto would've acted if he was in her place. Since he is my favorite character I am bound to dislike her, because no one had it worse then Naruto and he was never selfish and hurting people for his own sake.

Are we allowed to discuss this in this thread?


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 25, 2015)

Karin's village was utterly destroyed yet she was the sole survivor (and managed to get out unharmed) and was gonna be kidnapped (was only saved by Oro).. doesn't really sound like a great life.

Well Karin did "appear" in the chap and this thread is pretty much dead anyway by the time everything is said and done.


----------



## BlueMist (Jun 25, 2015)

izzyisozaki said:


> Karin's village was utterly destroyed yet she was the sole survivor (and managed to get out unharmed) and was gonna be kidnapped (was only saved by Oro).. doesn't really sound like a great life.
> 
> Well Karin did "appear" in the chap and this thread is pretty much dead anyway by the time everything is said and done.



I agree that she did not have a great life, but that doesn't justify her actions. If Naruto was able to make honorable choices even after the kind of childhood he had, then so could've she. But, I will admit that maybe I am being too harsh on a kid that was taken in by a sick person like Oro. Still, in my eyes she is not the most admirable of characters.

You are right. It's pretty much dead.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 26, 2015)

Looks like Sakura didnt train Sarada. Its a bit strange that she was surprised that Sarada punched the ground.


----------



## Oracle of Delphi (Jun 26, 2015)

I think Sakura was surprised because Sarada has already awakened her Sharingan.


----------



## Puppetry (Jun 26, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Also this proved what I was saying in regards to using different chakra amounts for that skill.



This assumes that Sarada used Ōkashō to kill the Juubimon. I don't think she did; the level of strength displayed there is far beneath what even genin are capable of without enhancements (Sasuke striking a massive bear comes to mind). I also wouldn't say that Sarada exhibited a strength greater than what Part 2 Sakura has shown, but that isn't relevant to either of our points.


----------



## Rai (Jun 28, 2015)

Naruto Gaiden 700 + 9 Digital RAW:


----------



## Raiden (Jun 28, 2015)

I also thought Sakura was surprised by the Sharingan .


----------

